# Sticky  Reestruturação do Fórum - Organização Física



## Reflex

Sim, sim, parece-me 1 titulo optimo. Depois era só traduzir para ingles, o que nao é dificil, até é parecido...


----------



## Barragon

GRande REflex!!!!!

REFLEX Para moderador JÀ !!!! :nocrook:


----------



## Fern

Granda trabalheira!!! 
Reflex a mostrar trabalho na esperanca de uma maioria absoluta a primeira volta!


----------



## Reflex

:lol::lol:
Amanha, se tiver 1 tempito, vasculho o que há no café e nos projectos...


----------



## Barragon

Eu voto em ti.. já chega de campanha enganosa!


----------



## Filipe_Golias




----------



## Reflex

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Fern

Barragon said:


> Eu voto em ti.. já chega de campanha enganosa!


Paradoxo!!
Antes de votar no Reflex quero saber quais foram os gastos com a campanha.. tem de ser publicados (electricidade, mao-de-obra, etc.) 

Esta boa essa Filipe :hilarious


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Ah bom... estava a ver que tinha passado ao lado do pessoal :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Mao-de-obra foi so a minha.
Electricidade, a do PC.
Demorei no total cerca de meia-hora para fazer tudo...

Isto sim, é que é propaganda!!! Leiam o que está debaixo do nick!!:lol:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=29894


----------



## Reflex

Filipe_Golias said:


> Ah bom... estava a ver que tinha passado ao lado do pessoal :lol:


Andas fino, é??! 4 rofls já não chegam!!!

:lol:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Reflex said:


> Andas fino, é??! 4 rofls já não chegam!!!
> 
> :lol:


Eu vi os "rofls" e a resposta era só pra ti, mas dp vi o Fern a responder e removi os "rofls" :tongue: 

Põe-te fino tu, que eu já fiz propaganda à tua candidatura!


----------



## Reflex

Pois, pois, pessoal como tu conheço eu muito!!! Queres-me ver como mod, para depois te arranjar 1 tachinho!!!hno:

:lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass

Marco Bruno said:


> Preferem _"resto do Mundo"_ ou _"Outros Países"_ ?


resto do mundo no me gusta mucho...prefiro outra coisa tipo "lá por fora"


----------



## Reflex

E "secçao internacional"?


----------



## Barragon

Olha que excelente ideia Johnny!

Além fronteiras!!


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Reflex said:


> Pois, pois, pessoal como tu conheço eu muito!!! Queres-me ver como mod, para depois te arranjar 1 tachinho!!!hno:
> 
> :lol:


Naaaa! Eu sou apenas um cidadão honesto... quero é ver o meu candidato a tratar-me bem! :yes:

A ideia do Jikas era no seguimento da que tinha inicialmente, ou seja, o titulo em português seria mais criativo, relaxado, já que só nós percebemos... enquanto que o inglês já seria mesmo informativo ou então, dependendo da objectividade do titulo em português, seria a sua tradução literal.

@Barragon - "Além Fronteiras" estava óptimo, numa vertente original


----------



## Reflex

Ok, ok, parece-me bem. Sim, realmente nao precisa de ser 1 tradução à letra do titulo portugues!


----------



## Viriatox

Mas isto do sub forum ja ta decidido?? 
nem reparei! ando falto de tempo 
Isso de "secção..." não gosto pq cria o coflito entre "secção" e "seçao", isto na minha opinião como cidadão lusofono, e em quanto quem devia resolver não o faz por falta de tinta na sua caneta.


----------



## Reflex

Mais 1 pequeno passo dado em direcção ao novo sub-forum:
aqui ficam os threads internacionais (com interesse) do café, da página 15 até à 29 (ultima.), do mais antigo, para o mais recente. Espero terminar o café ainda hoje...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=162957
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=166480
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=169966
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=173343
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=173645
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=179809
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=172337
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=176664
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=180497
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=181276
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=181332
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=181053
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=181992
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=182746
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183033
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=185332
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=186045
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=189800
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=190506
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=190027
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=192180
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=197154
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198169
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198773
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=201079
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=201249
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=200749
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=196325
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204071
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=205365
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=197159
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=209617
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=215053
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=217169
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=219888
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=220998
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=222183


----------



## Reflex

E pronto... com isto o Café ja fica despachado...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=223489
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=228338
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=227934
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=229996
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261134
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266655
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=269858
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=196294
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266701
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=271259
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183525
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284091
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284493
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=285072
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=285473
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=289100
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=291623
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=158247


----------



## JohnnyMass

good work!kay:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Bem! Parece que afinal havia threads pro sub-fórum... e muitos! Será que afinal ainda vamos ter algum trabalho? :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Bom e como aquilo que havia nos projectos era pouquinho...*Já 'tá!!*epper:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206758
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208471
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230381
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=228166
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=229192
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233880
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=277870
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=285220
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=292831

Vapour, Marco Bruno, já está tudo reunidinho... Agora é só 1 de voces fazer com que o forum portugues entre em 2006 em grande!!!


----------



## Reflex

Sim, vamos ter, imenso mesmo!
A maior parte dos threads é sobre o Brasil, NY ou projectos para Londres...

Ha 1 infinidade de threads para serm feitos!


----------



## JohnnyMass

claro, eu já tenho uma boa meia duzia em stand-by


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Eu vou resignar-me a carregar no "Reply" ou "Quote" apenas... :| :wallbash:


----------



## JohnnyMass

é melhor que nada...não tens o trabalho de fazer os threads!


----------



## Fern

Reflex said:


> Sim, vamos ter, imenso mesmo!
> A maior parte dos threads é sobre o Brasil, NY ou projectos para Londres...


Londres e nao so!


----------



## Barragon

Filipe também podes por aqui aquela imagem do REf para mod!! :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Já cá canta, estava no #19 post...


Filipe_Golias said:


>


----------



## Barragon

Não tinha visto! :lol: é bom que seja passado várias vezes...


----------



## Reflex

Pois, pois, voces querem é cunhas!!!:laugh:


----------



## Petronius

:shocked: que excelente trabalho , Reflex! Santa Paciência!! :shocked:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

mas inda não percebi, vai haver novo subforum? akele das cenas historicas?


----------



## Barragon

O MArco ainda não fez nada :lol:


----------



## Lss911

:lol: que confusão!

Não posso deixar de emitir a seguinte opinião: julgo que precisamos de um outro moderador, um forumer responsável e com participação activa no fórum. Mal reparamos nos actuais moderadores.
O Reflex sería uma óptima opção!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Marco acorda 
outro problema é o café,tá a tranbordar de threads! mas isso é muito dificil de resolver..


----------



## Fern

O Marco provavelmente nao tem tempo!


----------



## Lss911

Sim sim parece-me ser isso. Acho que um moderador para se juntar ao actuais e segundo as características que tinha falado sería bom.

Quem diz Reflex, diz Mass por exemplo.


----------



## PedroGabriel

Não. tudo por cidades, e todas com a mesma igualdade de tratamento, como nos topicos internacionais.


----------



## PedroGabriel

algo assim: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=905

tava a pensar mudar o topico da Póvoa para lá, mas a lingua é o inglês.


----------



## Sky11

Eu voto sim. Quando é que são as eleições?


----------



## Fern

Nao.


----------



## Aka

Vou-me abster. Se é verdade que fica melhor organizado também é verdade que isso vai acabar por esconder certos threads até interessantes, porque as pessoas simplesmente não vão lá.


----------



## dvfer

voto NAO.

Por uma razão mt simples: os foruns portugueses não tÊm "material" para encher "topicos regionais". FIcando td mt "dividido". Acho que este modelo actual o mais aceitavel e que evita a dispersão do conteudo. Não podemos comparar a "regionalizacao" de foruns ingleses, pq so Londres tem 10 milhoes d pessoas, sendo "Portugal".

Assim, cmo está, tá bem... Desde que os users respeitem os topicos "mais regionais", ou seja, topicos destinados a quem viva em dada região.


----------



## napolit

Voto que sim, para facilitar a busqueda de informaçao . Por exemplo se quero buscar threads concretos sobre o algarve, pois seria muito mais fácil com uma divisao do forum.


----------



## PJviana

Eu votei sim, mas não com muitas regiões, senão fica confuso!kay:


----------



## Ondas

Voto sim! :yes:


----------



## fernao

sou contra.

Quem quiser encontrar a informacao sobre um sitio especifico consegue facilmente encontrar - eu geralmente so' abro o "Fotos de Coimbra" e "Projectos de Coimbra"...

mas gosto sempre de abrir um thread por acaso e ver o que se anda a fazer em outras terras!


----------



## Portvscalem

voto sim, para melhorar a organização do fórum...


----------



## Reflex

A minha opinião é vastamente conhecida. Julgo que será utopico focarmo-nos no aspecto organizativo em detrimento da harmonia reinante. Todos nós assistimos recorrentemente a discussões entre membros de diferentes regiões com predominancia entre os de Lisboa e os do Porto. Ou são os de Lisboa que vão para os threads do Norte "mandar umas bocas" e há chatice ou o contrário. Se isto é assim num forum global, julgo que, com a regionalização, a tendência é piorar e vai ser recorrente ver alguns membros a acharem-se "donos" do forum da sua região e a sentirem-se com ainda mais legitimidade para não permitirem ingerência "exterior".
O modelo de regionalização poderia funcionar muito bem num forum com outras caracteristicas e com outros membros. Neste, os beneficios que trará serão, em minha óptica, amplamente ultrapassados pelos prejuizos! E não me convençam do contrário porque sou membro há mais de 3 anos e moderador à quase 2 e tenho uma noção bastante boa de como funciona o forum português. E estou certo que a maioria dos que votam sim, não obstante considerarem que o novo modelo possa trazer uma melhoria organizativa, estão conscientes dos perigos que este modelo pode acarretar.
Como tal prefiro salvaguardar o bem-estar e a harmonia que, a espaços, o forum português vive em detrimento de uma suposta melhor organização. Como tal, voto não!

P.S. Em teoria defendo que não deveria haver qualquer "campanha" neste thread. Mas visto ser impossivel ter o thread fechado e a poll simultaneamente a decorrer - e visto já alguns de vocês o terem feito - considero-me legitimado (essencialmente como forumer e não como moderador) a enunciar a minha opinião.


----------



## tuga14

Voto sim!


----------



## napolit

As guerras vao ser sempre as mesmas, isso depende das pessoas . Nao há muros nem fronteiras que podem evitar as guerras, só mesmo as pessoas. Penso que temos de pensar no modelo organizativo e nao nesses aspectos


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

eh pa, não começem a fazer campanha.. senão começo a dizer todas as vantagens da regionaliziação

aliás seria um pouco a parvo estarem logo a oporem-se contra um modelo demasiado generico, como esta pergunta sugere.. *as guerrinhas continuarão sempre, qualquer que seja o modelo *( a regionalização não pretende acabar com isso, não sei quem pode ter esta ideia peregrina..) mas isso tem a ver com *FALTA de moderação*

no resto o fórum deve ficar melhor, ou seja em termos organizativos!


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> eh pa, não começem a fazer campanha.. senão começo a dizer todas as vantagens da regionaliziação
> 
> aliás seria um pouco a parvo estarem logo a oporem-se contra um modelo demasiado generico, como esta pergunta sugere.. *as guerrinhas continuarão sempre, qualquer que seja o modelo *( a regionalização não pretende acabar com isso, não sei quem pode ter esta ideia peregrina..) mas isso tem a ver com *FALTA de moderação*
> 
> no resto o fórum deve ficar melhor, ou seja em termos organizativos!


Claro que sim, aliás, a culpa - se tem que ser imputada a alguém - que o seja aos inuteis dos moderadores e não à meia duzia de forumers que se comportam recorrentemente como crianças de jardim de infância. E olha que se por um lado eu entendo que no calor da discussão sejam ditas certas coisas, por outro vejo por aqui pessoas que o fazem de proposito, como provocação.
Mas talvez tenhas razão e de uma vez por todas a moderação perca o pejo e comece a pedir bans. Assim como assim seremos criticados de qualquer maneira. Ou por fazer de mais ou por fazer de menos...


----------



## pedrodepinto

Claramente não!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

eu acho que é preciso separar as águas claramente

uma coisa é a *Organização Formal do Forum *outra é a *Moderação*

não poderemos associar males futuros a uma coisa que não sabemos se vai acontecer ou não. não podemos fazer futurologia :lol:

a "falta de moderação" é realmente um mal, mas pelo que sei alheios a voces, mas isso tem que ficar fora desta discussão especificamente

o que eu não percebo é duvidarem que uma melhor organização ( mesmo que não seja a "regionalização") vai trazer mais pessoas.

isto pareceme normal, fazendo um paralelismo um site de vendas online, este vai cativar mais clientes se tiver melhor organizado, claro e hierarquizado, em relação a um site com péssima e conflituosa organização visual... hoje em dia qualquer pessoa leiga percebe basicamente 3 problemas no forum

*1- falta de organização que vai no P/C (sticky e front page)
2-inexistencia de um espaço formal para discussoes regionais/locais
levando a..
3-excesso relativo de posts no café (em relação aos outros subfóruns), abragendo demasiadas temáticas ( ambitos nacional, regional, local)*

eu acho que é isto basicamente que a regionalização pretende melhorar, organização, clareza, hierarquização clara de conteúdos. Descentralizar também a % de posts do forum e "autonomizar" os subforuns, tendo cada um massa suficiente própria de utilizadores (apesar de todos poderem participar ondem bem entenderem...)


pareceme o passo seguinte natural com o *crescimento do fórum em termos QUANTitATIVOS que leva a um maior necessidade (tendencia natural de focalização) de temáticas cada vez mais regionais/locais além das nacionais=necessidade de criar novos espaços formais para tal *

não me parece nada forçado nem hostil.. aliás esse nem é o intuito



outra coisa, este espaço é o unico de jeito em Portugal onde se poderia descer ao *nivel regional/local de um modo CENTRALIZADO*

existem poucos blogs de jeito.. e espaços para discutir problemas locais


----------



## mrcapri

Voto NÃO


----------



## Barragon

Por acaso o Café já tem mais de 100.000 posts :lol: ^^


----------



## JohnnyMass

eu acho é que apesar de tudo o que já aqui se disse ainda haver alguém com a lata suficiente para vir dizer que há falta de moderação neste fórum... é que me custa mesmo a acreditar que continuo a ler tal aberração!

As guerras que existem devem-se unicamente a um conjunto de meia dúzia de mal comportados/provocadores/crianças que por aqui andam e que por muito que se peça ou que se castigue não mudam minimamente o seu comportamento!!!

É claro que é essa mesma meia dúzia que adora criticar a moderação, pudera, têm o ego ferido... não vejo mais ninguém a queixar-se.

Quanto à votação em si, e sem fazer campanhas, voto NÃO, como é evidente.


----------



## Barragon

é um caso para se dizer... do not feed the trolls :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass

não brinques que o caso é sério barrita!


----------



## 122347

eu por mim era separar isto por camadas


----------



## hiong_nu

aleluia!!! VOTO SIM imediatamente, tou farto de ver incendiários em tópicos nortenhos e que só vão para lá para achincalhar e gozar. Depois eu é que sou o entulho aqui no meio??? Tou farto de abrir threads e que vão para lá insultar-me e depois a moderação apaga os threads simplesmente?


----------



## JohnnyMass

e achas que não vão continuar a ir?:lol: a "regionalização" não é estanque... não te iludas.


----------



## Reflex

hiong_nu said:


> aleluia!!! VOTO SIM imediatamente, tou farto de ver incendiários em tópicos nortenhos e que só vão para lá para achincalhar e gozar.


A unica diferença é que em vez de irem para topicos nortenhos num forum geral passam a ir para topicos nortenhos num forum nortenho. E o facto de se regionalizar o forum, não dá direitos especiais aos forumers de determinada região no forum dessa mesma região... Portanto é 1 ilusão pensar que a regionalização irá mudar isso. Aliás, a haver vantagem com um novo modelo não será de certeza nesse campo!


----------



## Barragon

JohnnyMass said:


> não brinques que o caso é sério barrita!


^^ do not estresse


----------



## dvfer

hiong_nu said:


> aleluia!!! VOTO SIM imediatamente, tou farto de ver incendiários em tópicos nortenhos e que só vão para lá para achincalhar e gozar.


como tu fazes nos topicos de Lisboa??

Sou contra esta regionalização, pois assim já sei que deixarei de ir às secções das outras regiões e assim vai dando p se ir dando uma olhadela ao que é feito...


----------



## dvfer

JohnnyMass said:


> eu acho é que apesar de tudo o que já aqui se disse ainda haver alguém com a lata suficiente para vir dizer que há falta de moderação neste fórum... é que me custa mesmo a acreditar que continuo a ler tal aberração!


o problema n é a moderação em geral, mas sim os poderes abusados por certos moderadores... moderadores cujo pensamento e ideias, nem estão com o forum que moderam.


----------



## Barragon

Só deixas de ir as secções de outras regiões porque queres :lol:


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Voto sim


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Voto NÃO.

Para que se quer melhor organização no fórum, se este irá morrer? 

Vai ser uma bola de neve. (1) Cada membro (salvo raras excepções) irá maioritariamente para o fórum da sua região (2) por isso haverá menos membros nas discussões directas (3) fazendo com que as discussões percam interesse. (4) com isto, os membros que iam apenas para as suas regiões, deixam de lá aparecer pois não há a força da discussão necessária para que o fórum possa ter vida. (5) as conversas gerais perder-se-ão de forma geral (6) e o forum que já estava moribundo... morre de vez. 


Caso ganhe o SIM, e estou a ver que vai ser isso que vai acontecer, que se faça um subforum para o Porto e Norte. Coimbra e Centro. Lisboa e Sul. Ilhas. parece-me a forma mais justa de dividir.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

e o tekno põe-se com esta propaganda toda, porque já ta farto de ouvir falar no Porto.

que me desculpem os restantes lisboetas, que maioritariamente até sao bastante porreiros, mas o lisboetismo egocentrico do tekno nao suporta que se fale tanto numa outra cidade, da mesma forma como se fala de lisboa. ele irá dizer que nao e que eu sou uma besta quadrada (e eu a cagar-me pra isso), mas essa é a verdade nua e crua. daí o seu grande interesse por esta regionalizaçao (e insistencia no seu formato onde a palavra "Porto" nem sequer aparece como subforum). 

podes dizer o que quiseres em contrario, mas eu ja te topei pah! nao sou nenhum burro. e agora podes fazer aquele movimento com a maçã de adão, engolindo a propria saliva, de quando alguém fica atrapalhado e pensa "fui busted!" :hilarious


----------



## hiong_nu

Reflex said:


> A unica diferença é que em vez de irem para topicos nortenhos num forum geral passam a ir para topicos nortenhos num forum nortenho. E o facto de se regionalizar o forum, não dá direitos especiais aos forumers de determinada região no forum dessa mesma região... Portanto é 1 ilusão pensar que a regionalização irá mudar isso. Aliás, a haver vantagem com um novo modelo não será de certeza nesse campo!


pelo menos o moderador do fórum será nortenho... eis a grande diferença...


----------



## fernao

hiong_nu said:


> pelo menos o moderador do fórum será nortenho... eis a grande diferença...


ja' tens como moderador o JohnnyMass, que e' da Sempre Leal e Invicta Cidade do Porto


----------



## Reflex

hiong_nu said:


> pelo menos o moderador do fórum será nortenho... eis a grande diferença...


?!
Não deverá haver moderadores novos por cada novo forum criado... Tanto quanto sei tal não será possível... Para existir um moderador por cada forum, julgo que teriam que os foruns ficar com autonomia completa do f.portugues. Isto é 1 mera reordenação estrutural.


----------



## Barragon

^^ não ligues ref :lol:

O daniel diz que o fórum vai ficar moribundo... penso que uma separação por zonas trás mais gente a cada zona porque existe uma maior organização, assim como aconteceu com o sub forum dos transp e infra... onde existe muita gente que não fala em mais nenhum lado e é específica naqueles assuntos.


----------



## hiong_nu

fernao said:


> ja' tens como moderador o JohnnyMass, que e' da Sempre Leal e Invicta Cidade do Porto


então está a fazer um mau trabalho a proteger os seus camaradas nortenhos, porque qdo os lisboetas invadem um thread nortenho só p dizer mal, o thread é apagado. quando eu faço o mesmo, o thread continua e sou eu que sou apagado.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Barragon said:


> ^^ não ligues ref :lol:
> 
> O daniel diz que o fórum vai ficar moribundo... penso que uma separação por zonas trás mais gente a cada zona porque existe uma maior organização, assim como aconteceu com o sub forum dos transp e infra... onde existe muita gente que não fala em mais nenhum lado e é específica naqueles assuntos.


Concordo. Acho que irá atrair novos membros que se interessam pela sua zona.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

TeKnO_Lx said:


> outra opção seria dividir Norte e Porto, mas isso teria que ser VOTADO.. antes disso o Sim teria que ganhar


Não vejo porquê, ha praticamente tantos forumers da zona Porto como de Lisboa, portanto não tem razão de ser. Muito provavelmente irá haver mais posts no forum Porto que no Centro ou até Sul, por razoes obvias. Para ser por votações, então teria de ser tudo votado.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

era só uma opinião... se voces quisessem ter eventualmente uma sub forum próprio teriam que fazer por isso, a mim interessa ter sobretudo um subforum da minha região, que caso a regionalização vá avante, estaria naturalmente certo


----------



## Reflex

Há 1 coisa que eu quero desde já deixar claro e já o fiz: oponho-me à criação de uma região AML sem ser criada uma região AMP.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Claro, e eu estou a olhar pelos meus interesses  Gosto do modelo espanhol, acho que teria bastante sucesso se fosse aplicado também no forum português.


----------



## pedrodepinto

Espero que não se registe um empate técnico :lol:!
A meu ver, não faz sentido algum a regionalização...


----------



## i2002

Proponho não à regionalização ...


----------



## Barragon

Eu acho que o fórum transportes e infraestruturas não deveria estar incluido em cada zona... devia estar separado. As estradas de Portugal é de todo o país.

Só acho que os projectos e as fotos deveriam estar separadas por regiões.. o resto ficava igual.


----------



## Reflex

Barragon said:


> As estradas de Portugal é de todo o país.


É 1 questão pertinente (que eu ja me tinha lembrado!) e que tem que ser necessariamente debatida: o que fazer com threads de cariz nacional? Como esse há o thread aviação, ferroviario, etc. no T&I. Mas também há diversos threads com fotos nacionais (palacios de pt, castelos de pt, praças de touros, etc...). Vai ser um problema complicado a ser resolvido. É obvio que podemos criar 1 subforum chamado "Nacional" e meter para lá para dentro todo o que não se couber nos outros (tipo arrecadação!), mas para quem a regionalização do forum como benefica para a organização do mesmo, isto não pode ser passível de ser solução...


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

eu acho um bocado sem sentido estarem a propor a regionalização sem saberem o modelo, com uns a achar que vai ser muito ou pouco. *eu também estaria neste momento contra uma regionalização total do fórum, mas tou a fAVOR de uma regionalização progressiva, gradual e sustentada do mesmo*

eu já tenho o meu modelo definido há muito meses, e julgo que é o mais consistente

*-Café (fica = mas somente temáticas nacionais tretas/sérias, teria um pouco menos posts)
-P/C seriam extinguidos, e a sua informação iria ser integrados nos futuros subfóruns regionais ( sejam eles quais forem com a pequena nuance Norte/Porto), que criariam um espaço formal para discussoes de âmbito regional e local, que hoje efectivamente não existe, como já provei
-T/I mantém-se igual numa primeira fase, com a possibilidade de a médio prazo regionalizarem-se os sticky´s que podem ser associados a locais especificos

tudo o resto mantém-se igual, Forum Portugues (fotos do país), Around the World, UPC*

(...)
*ou seja, na prática e numa primeira fase apenas regionalizaria os P/C, ficando o resto praticamente igual *

isto dá a vantagem, de a qualquer momento podemos regionalizar outros temáticas, se o modelo se provar ser eficaz

sinceramente não consigo perceber quem estaria contra este sistema.. proponham este modelo a votos e vejam quem vota contra em vez de obrigarem as pessoas a votarem contra um modelo imaginário, onde cada um pensa o que quer

já agora, se o "Não" ganhar, fica tudo na mesma?!


----------



## Obidos

dvfer said:


> o problema n é a moderação em geral, mas sim os poderes abusados por certos moderadores... moderadores cujo pensamento e ideias, nem estão com o forum que moderam.


O problema nao é da moderaçao como já aqui se disse. O problema é daqueles forumers recorrentes que vem cá só para chatear e procurar a confrontaçao e a polémica e que aproveitam qualquer thread, mesmo este, mesmo sem ser o tema principal do thread, para atacar direitamente aos seus "inimigos".
Pena é sempre ter estas pessoas no forum portugués sem aportar nada mais que mal ambiente.


----------



## Lss911

Não pude ainda pensar num modelo para propôr,mas pareceme-me que o fórum precisa de se reorganizar!
Este é um fórum dos maiores do mundo tendo também muitos posts parece-me que uma estruturação regional pode funcionar.

Entretanto em menos de 15 dias regresso em definitivo ao fórum! O meu portátil da e-escolas está quase a chegar! Isto de internet pelo telemóvel não é prático para participar no scc!

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> eu acho um bocado sem sentido estarem a propor a regionalização sem saberem o modelo, com uns a achar que vai ser muito ou pouco. *eu também estaria neste momento contra uma regionalização total do fórum, mas tou a fAVOR de uma regionalização progressiva, gradual e sustentada do mesmo*
> 
> eu já tenho o meu modelo definido há muito meses, e julgo que é o mais consistente
> 
> *-Café (fica = mas somente temáticas nacionais tretas/sérias, teria um pouco menos posts)
> -P/C seriam extinguidos, e a sua informação iria ser integrados nos futuros subfóruns regionais ( sejam eles quais forem com a pequena nuance Norte/Porto), que criariam um espaço formal para discussoes de âmbito regional e local, que hoje efectivamente não existe, como já provei
> -T/I mantém-se igual numa primeira fase, com a possibilidade de a médio prazo regionalizarem-se os sticky´s que podem ser associados a locais especificos
> 
> tudo o resto mantém-se igual, Forum Portugues (fotos do país), Around the World, UPC*
> 
> (...)
> *ou seja, na prática e numa primeira fase apenas regionalizaria os P/C, ficando o resto praticamente igual *
> 
> isto dá a vantagem, de a qualquer momento podemos regionalizar outros temáticas, se o modelo se provar ser eficaz
> 
> sinceramente não consigo perceber quem estaria contra este sistema.. proponham este modelo a votos e vejam quem vota contra em vez de obrigarem as pessoas a votarem contra um modelo imaginário, onde cada um pensa o que quer


Eu percebo a tua ideia. Mas tens que a adaptar à realidade do ssc. Demorámos mais de 1 mês até que nos dessem indicação se podiamos ou não fazer isto. Agora imagina a dificuldade que teremos se formos pedindo as coisas de forma progressiva. Por isso, se o sim vencer, eu propunha - como moderador que não tem qualquer poder para fazer as alterações sozinho e sabe o tempo que demora a que elas sejam concedidas (e nao critico a administração porque há dezenas, centenas de pedidos por semana de várias naturezas aos quais eles têm que acorrer!) - que se fizessem todas as alterações de uma única vez. Porque senão este processo vai-se arrastar alguns meses...




TeKnO_Lx said:


> já agora, se o "Não" ganhar, fica tudo na mesma?!


Sim.


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> É 1 questão pertinente (que eu ja me tinha lembrado!) e que tem que ser necessariamente debatida: o que fazer com threads de cariz nacional? Como esse há o thread aviação, ferroviario, etc. no T&I. Mas também há diversos threads com fotos nacionais (palacios de pt, castelos de pt, praças de touros, etc...). Vai ser um problema complicado a ser resolvido. É obvio que podemos criar 1 subforum chamado "Nacional" e meter para lá para dentro todo o que não se couber nos outros (tipo arrecadação!), mas para quem a regionalização do forum como benefica para a organização do mesmo, isto não pode ser passível de ser solução...


Eu acho que aqueles threads que são do país e não dão para regionalizar e que fazem parte da pagina principal do fórum, poderão eventualmente ficar no mesmo local. Na página principal ficarão os stickies com o CITIES of Portugal e outros (sendo que eu sugeria a elaboração de um thread de boas vindas ao forum portugues com algumas regras)

Será assim necessário um esforço dos moderadores para organizar os threads que poderão ser criados fora da região e discernir acerca daqueles que poderão ficar na página principal.


----------



## Moderação

Vamos lá então lembrar 1 pouquinho o que ficou estabelecido de início:



Reflex said:


> Regras:
> 
> 3 - a moderação, nestes termos, tem como detectar possíveis membros que votem mais do que uma vez; assim detectada a situação, todos os votos desse membros serão considerados nulos;


E agora particularizando um pouquinho mais...



i2002 said:


> Proponho não à regionalização ...


A par com o i2002 existe: i2001, i2003 e i2004

Isto já de si era errado. Mas torna-se pior a partir do momento em que percebemos que esses 4 nicks (e outros que tambem conhecemos) aparecem SEMPRE com o IP de um determinado membro - membro esse que já havia votado nesta poll.
Como tal parece que não restam duvidas. Damos porém ao membro hipotese de se explicar: tendo (em nome do nick principal) até às 21h de hoje oportunidade de mandar 1 PM para este nosso novo nick.
Caso isso não aconteça ou caso a explicação dada não convença (existe apenas 1 hipotese de isso acontecer, apesar de remota) serão retirados os 2 votos ao Não.


----------



## Barragon

^^ Finalmente  Parabéns à moderação


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Moderação said:


> Vamos lá então lembrar 1 pouquinho o que ficou estabelecido de início:
> 
> 
> 
> E agora particularizando um pouquinho mais...
> 
> 
> 
> A par com o i2002 existe: i2001, i2003 e i2004
> 
> Isto já de si era errado. Mas torna-se pior a partir do momento em que percebemos que esses 4 nicks (e outros que tambem conhecemos) aparecem SEMPRE com o IP de um determinado membro - membro esse que já havia votado nesta poll.
> Como tal parece que não restam duvidas. Damos porém ao membro hipotese de se explicar: tendo (em nome do nick principal) até às 21h de hoje oportunidade de mandar 1 PM para este nosso novo nick.
> Caso isso não aconteça ou caso a explicação dada não convença (existe apenas 1 hipotese de isso acontecer, apesar de remota) serão retirados os 2 votos ao Não.


nick equipa de moderadores?!



Reflex said:


> Eu percebo a tua ideia. Mas tens que a adaptar à realidade do ssc. Demorámos mais de 1 mês até que nos dessem indicação se podiamos ou não fazer isto. *Agora imagina a dificuldade que teremos se formos pedindo as coisas de forma progressiva. Por isso, se o sim vencer, eu propunha - como moderador que não tem qualquer poder para fazer as alterações sozinho e sabe o tempo que demora a que elas sejam concedidas (e nao critico a administração porque há dezenas, centenas de pedidos por semana de várias naturezas aos quais eles têm que acorrer!) - que se fizessem todas as alterações de uma única vez. Porque senão este processo vai-se arrastar alguns meses*...


não tás a perceber. a minha proposta é congruente com o que dizes.
Porque as futuras tematicas regionalizadas (depois dos P/C) seriam thread normais e thread´s sticky´s, que não iriam mudar a estrutura formal do fórum

*caso a minha proposta fosse avante, a nova ESTRUTURA DOS SUBFORUNS NÃO TERIA QUE MUDAR a curto/médio prazo*

*1ºfase regionalização dos P/C informação integrada nos novos subforuns regionais, (extinção deste antigo subforum)
2ºfase -médio prazo -regionalização dos T/I (mudança de localização de threads), caso a 1ºfase tivesse sucesso como seria expectável*

*de resto não há necessidade de mais nada. não faz nenhum sentido regionalizar o súbfórum "Fórum Portugues" (fotos de todo o pais)*

agora eu percebo, que caso fosse avante pensaria-se muito bem nas regioes, até para daqui a 2 anos não estarem a pedir ao "bosses" mudarem de uma eventual subforum "Sul" para Alentejo e Algarve ( como seria previsivel )..


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> nick equipa de moderadores?!


Sim!kay:
Mais logo 1 de nós abrirá 1 thread a avisar do novo nick. Ainda não tem poderes moderativos, mas esperemos que seja para breve...


----------



## snitrom

Dividir o forum por regiões é morrer.
Não existe material/informação para manter os sub-fóruns regionais com a mesma dinâmica do actual. Iriam morrer.

O que se poderia fazer era re-estruturar os sub-fóruns por temas, em vez dos actuais quatro passar para seis.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

snitrom said:


> *Dividir o forum por regiões é morrer.
> Não existe material/informação para manter os sub-fóruns regionais com a mesma dinâmica do actual. Iriam morrer.*
> 
> O que se poderia fazer era re-estruturar os sub-fóruns por temas, em vez dos actuais quatro passar para seis.


acreditas mesmo nisso? conheçendo os forumers portugueses e a sua veia de "chachada"? hno: por favor.. cada vez mais penso que não vale a pena melhorar isto, realmente o melhor é deixar tudo como está que está "muita bom" e está "muita vivo".. espero que isso não aconteca, mas cada um tem o que merece

eu digo o que te iria provavelmente acontecer, competição de um modo positivo entre os subforuns regionais, principalmente no Norte ( ou Porto ) em relaçao aos restantes. os restantes subforuns continuariam iguais

era da forma que talvez fosse ver os P/C regionais, que não o faço porque não me entendo nada com aquilo


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Se ganhar o sim, divida-se as coisas assim:


Norte
Porto & Arredores
Coimbra & Centro
Lisboa & Arredores
Alentejo & Algarve
Ilhas



Só Porto e arredores detém quase 1/3 dos foreiros totais, incluindo os que são de fora que cá falam frequentemente :lol: o Porto reivindica sempre centralidade... viu-se quando se quis criar a regiao de turismo "Norte" em que a JMP disse que quer autonomia como regiao turistica. o mesmo com a AMP, etc. so mesmo o tekno pra sugerir Norte, Centro, Lisboa, Sul e Ilhas. :lol: se querem fazer uma coisa mais global entao que se faça Norte, Centro, Sul e Ilhas. 4 subforuns. é assim que o TREKEARTH está dividido.



tekno: tu tambem sugeriste que se criasse uma divisao do porto e norte com posterior votaçao. primeiro disseste isso nao em tom de sugestão, mas em tom de exigencia... coisa que te fica bastante mal. segundo lugar, CASO isso ate acontecesse, SÓ os foreiros do Porto poderiam votar, pois seria uma opçao do porto estar ou nao separado do norte. tu por exemplo, nao faria sentido que votasses em semelhante poll. mas essa hipotetica poll nao faz sentido. caso haja regionalizaçao, naturalmente que se justifica uma divisao apenas para o porto, dada a quantidade de projectos, noticias, gente, e ate foreiros. quantidade essa que justifica um forum àparte. 






barragon: a divisao dos transportes e infraestruturas foi positiva porque destacou um TIPO de temática especifica. dividir as coisas por zonas, neste caso, vai ser um esquartejamento do forum. o pessoal de X regiao vai passar 99% do tempo nessa mesma regiao. o que vai acontecer às conversas gerais em que todos falam sobre algo? vao passar todas pro cafe, pra discutirmos cidades que se chamam pila, e quem tem a maquina mais xpto. vamos continuar a falar claro, mas nao tanto sobre cidades.  (isto como um todo, porque em conversas locais talvez ate se fale mais... mas sempre em menos quantidade do que se fossemos todos a falar.)


----------



## Reflex

A minha posição é clara: num forum com sem guerrinhas regionalistas entre forumers, com um grupo mais unido defenderia a regionalização.
Assim vejo-a como um potencial foco de (ainda mais) desunião. Não me posso cingir unicamente à ideia de que "será muito bom para a organização, etc" e em prol disso olhar para o lado em relação à questão de comportamentos, que na minha opinião piorarão.

Mas aceitarei os resultados e se o sim vencer farei tudo o que estiver ao meu alcance para que as coisas funcionem e serei honesto para admitir caso esteja errado nesta minha opinião!


----------



## Reflex

Respondendo concretamente à tua pergunta: defendo uma regionalização do forum a partir do momento em que o pessoal se conseguir unir. Mas apenas só depois disso!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

ó Ref eu acho que estás a ser muito idealista.. em todo o lado existem guerras..e vão sempre haver 
mas cabe á MODERAÇÃO lidar com isso não?!, isto não é um "forum de testemunhas de Jeova".. não vai haver um dia em que todos vamos dar as mãos e pregar a Deus, dizendo, acabaram as "guerrinhas" e agora queremos regionalização! :lol:



parece-me claro que "moderação" e "organização" são coisas diferentes.. tu baseias a tua opinião tendo também como base a falta de moderação efectiva que o fórum sofre ( já sei que vocês não tem culpa, agora talvez fique melhor com o nick moderação..), o que não deixa de ser um pouco incongruente pelo menos a meu ver


----------



## Reflex

Se com o forum nacional já se chegou ao cumulo de se abrir threads "só para membros da regiao X", se há guerras Norte-Sul, se os do Norte não admitem inferencias nem opiniões mais radicais dos do Sul e vice-versa, eu só posso achar que as coisas tendem a piorar. O que não vao faltar aqui é pessoal que vai achar que o thread da sua região como a sua casa e que só deve lá entrar quem quer.
Dizes que organização e moderação sao coisas diferentes. Mas a partir do momento em que eu acho que uma nova organização trará problemas acrescidos de moderação, tenho que ser objectivo e dizer que se calhar não são assim tão diferentes.

Repara, eu percebo o teu ponto de vista. Tu consideras que problemas existem e sempre existirão de qualquer das maneiras. E que como tal ao menos que se mude para melhor alguma coisa. Não te critico por quereres melhorar 1 parte e considerares que a outra continuará mal de qualquer das maneiras. Agora peço-te que percebas a minha: eu como moderador, com responsabilidade acrescidas no que diz respeito a evitar certos comportamentos tenho que estar naturalmente preocupado com esta situação. E já que considero que esta mudança pode trazer um potencial beneficio e um potencial prejuizo, entao tento ser objectivo e pesar ambas as coisas. E sinceramente considero que o prejuizo será maior que o beneficio...


----------



## Barragon

De facto a regionalização poderá itensificar as guerrinhas, ou não.

É uma questão de vermos como ficam as coisas depois, existindo uma maior atenção a esses threads.

Os threads mais gerais onde são criadas as guerrinhas não serão postos nos threads de cada região, mas sim no café.


----------



## Poveiro

Луиc;17823168 said:


> :lol: acalma-te homem..é a regionalização dp fórum, não do país.


Epah...não reparei da palavra "forum"...bastou-me ver a palavra regionalização e disse logo sim...precipitei-me...acontece

De qualquer maneira também voto sim em relação ao forum.


----------



## Reflex

:lol::lol:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Barragon said:


> De facto a regionalização poderá itensificar as guerrinhas, ou não.
> 
> É uma questão de vermos como ficam as coisas depois, existindo uma maior atenção a esses threads.
> 
> Os threads mais gerais onde são criadas as guerrinhas não serão postos nos threads de cada região, mas sim no café.


ya, tipo isso não se sabe.. e fazer futurologia parece-me um pouco.. insensato ,até porque se eu entrasse nese campo veria a coisa de outra maneira. agora que cada um tem o seu "espaço natural" , á menos necessidade de entrar em "confronto".. e quem fosse aos outros subforuns teria mais sentido de responsabilidade. mais liberdade = mais responsabilidade



no forum espanhol há uns anos havia sempre grandes guerras politicas, e esses problemas acabaram com a moderação integrada e proibição EXPRESSA ( lá são os separatismos, cá as guerras Norte/Sul) desse tipo de tópicos

pareceme que não existe grande coragem para por uma mão-de-ferro neste aspecto (até porque somos quase todos uma "cambada de amigalhaços".. ) ,mas com o crescimento quantitaivo do forum e se as coisas não acalmarem (parece-me que já tiveram piores..), acho que vai ter que acontecer mais cedo ou mais tarde

estes problemas já existem com este modelo actual.. não faz sentido que pensem que vão desaparecer com a regionalização, nem esse é o objectivo de tal modelo (..) somente melhor organização e mais intituitiva/clara do fórum


----------



## Bluesence

^^ É o nacional porreirismo :lol:


----------



## Pelha

Não.

Acho desprezível no que este fórum está-se lamentavelmente a transformar, sempre conheci e compreendi este fórum como uma identidade una, estes regionalismos bacocos e fanáticos que abundam neste fórum conseguiram modificar completamente o ambiente de harmonia e convivência saudável que aqui já se verificou em tempos. 
O problema deste fórum não está no seu modelo organizativo, mas sim nos seus utilizadores, alguns deles insolentes, mal-educados e doentiamente obcecados por temáticas tantas vezes repetidas até à exaustão. E aqui também culpo a moderação, pela sua mão leve e benevolente, numa toada do sempre politicamente correcto, porque não banimentos e castigos mais pesados para os elementos perturbantes, haja coragem porra.
Tenho lido aqui algumas alusões ao modelo adoptado pelo o fórum espanhol, é bom que se diga que são realidades completamente dissemelhantes e em nada comparáveis, Espanha não passa de um estado com várias nações dentro de um suposto país, já em Portugal o mesmo não acontece, essa fragmentação da coesão nacional que muitos querem desesperadamente incutir, não passa de um mecanismo de salvaguarda, em virtude do mau momento que o país infelizmente atravessa, e esta regionalização do fórum é bem exemplificativa disso mesmo. 
Se esta proposta for avante, irá descaracterizar ainda mais o fórum, já por si só actualmente moribundo.

Tenho dito meus caros...


----------



## hiong_nu

Sim e com muita pressa, tou farto de levar com comentários e sorrisinhos do pessoal da GRANDE CAPITAL.


----------



## Barragon

Pelha said:


> Não.
> 
> Acho desprezível no que este fórum está-se lamentavelmente a transformar, sempre conheci e compreendi este fórum como uma identidade una, estes regionalismos bacocos e fanáticos que abundam neste fórum conseguiram modificar completamente o ambiente de harmonia e convivência saudável que aqui já se verificou em tempos.
> O problema deste fórum não está no seu modelo organizativo, mas sim nos seus utilizadores, alguns deles insolentes, mal-educados e doentiamente obcecados por temáticas tantas vezes repetidas até à exaustão. E aqui também culpo a moderação, pela sua mão leve e benevolente, numa toada do sempre politicamente correcto, porque não banimentos e castigos mais pesados para os elementos perturbantes, haja coragem porra.
> Tenho lido aqui algumas alusões ao modelo adoptado pelo o fórum espanhol, é bom que se diga que são realidades completamente dissemelhantes e em nada comparáveis, Espanha não passa de um estado com várias nações dentro de um suposto país, já em Portugal o mesmo não acontece, essa fragmentação da coesão nacional que muitos querem desesperadamente incutir, não passa de um mecanismo de salvaguarda, em virtude do mau momento que o país infelizmente atravessa, e esta regionalização do fórum é bem exemplificativa disso mesmo.
> Se esta proposta for avante, irá descaracterizar ainda mais o fórum, já por si só actualmente moribundo.
> 
> Tenho dito meus caros...


Meu querido joão, dizei sem qualquer pudor.. a solução para o controlo das atitudes? :dunno:
Mas reprimo-o de facto pela tremenda agressividade exacerbada que revela, na procura de efémeros substantivos que se adequam ao nosso querido fórum. Não sejais tão duro com a actual realidade, pedindo-lhe veemente que crieis forte empatia com os moderadores na sua batalha diária.

isto é

Concordo com o que dizes e tudo bem, mas chegas aqui, só falas mal e n fazes nada.


----------



## Reflex

Pelha said:


> E aqui também culpo a moderação, pela sua mão leve e benevolente, numa toada do sempre politicamente correcto, porque não banimentos e castigos mais pesados para os elementos perturbantes, haja coragem porra.


Não o querendo refutar, mas pergunto eu: como controlar quem quer que seja se toda a gente tem possibilidade de se re-registar depois de um ban? Ou achas que a moderação age com age só porque somos uns porreiros? Estamos de mãos e pés atados. Todos nós conhecemos e já vimos por aqui exemplos de membros banidos que voltam com outros nicks. Perante isso a nossa táctica tem que passar necessariamente por outras abordagens que não meros bans...

Eu aceito toda e qualquer critica à moderação (pelo menos à minha). Mas digo que a maioria de vocês não tem noção não só do que é ser moderador, mas principalmente do que podemos fazer. Ou melhor, do que NÃO podemos fazer e das nossas limitações...


----------



## Reflex

hiong_nu said:


> Sim e com muita pressa, tou farto de levar com comentários e sorrisinhos do pessoal da GRANDE CAPITAL.


Tens noção que vais continuar a levar com eles e eles contigo, certo?


----------



## Portvscalem

caramba, o forúm tuga continuava o forúm tuga e todos os membros postavam em todos os sub-forúns regionais!


----------



## JohnnyMass

Pelha said:


> O problema deste fórum não está no seu modelo organizativo, mas sim nos seus utilizadores, alguns deles insolentes, mal-educados e doentiamente obcecados por temáticas tantas vezes repetidas até à exaustão. E aqui também culpo a moderação, pela sua mão leve e benevolente, numa toada do sempre politicamente correcto, porque não banimentos e castigos mais pesados para os elementos perturbantes, haja coragem porra.


 Acredito que estejas revoltado, mas estás a ser muito injusto com a moderação, pelo menos no meu caso que tenho feito das tripas coração para manter o bom ambiente neste fórum. Achas que é agradável estar constantemente a ler as merdas que escrevem sobre mim neste fórum? Como é óbvio não é devido a mão leve que as escrevem...


----------



## Barragon

^^ não te preocupes João, estás a fazer um bom trabalho.. tu e o resto da moderação. O problema são os "boss" e algumas discussões impossíveis de controlar.


----------



## hiong_nu

Reflex said:


> Tens noção que vais continuar a levar com eles e eles contigo, certo?


logo que dê para aprender algo sobre vida urbana com os habitantes da GRANDE CAPITAL, por mim tudo bem...


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

eu vou ser sincero, eu não acho que a regionalização devia ser votada, como unico factor de decisão (mesmo que ganhe). Isto é , pode ser um apoio importante á decisão, mas a decisão final sempre devia ser dos moderadores, e em conjunto até porque nem sempre o "povo sabe tudo", e vocês foram mandatados para supostamente fazer o melhor para o nosso fórum.. por isso peço-vos para reverem a vossa posição, serem justos e congruentes. se a regionalização avançar precisamos do apoio dos Moderadores

infelizmente e pelo que me tenho apercebido, a grande maioria dos mods, tem um pouco de "medo" com a regionalização ou, "receios de".. confundindo assuntos que tem a ver exclusivamente com a Moderação e não com a Organização . este tem sido o único argumento apresentado, a par de outras opinioes do tipo futurologias, tipo" o fórum vai morrer".. (como se tivesse em excelente estado de saúde..) desculpem, não consigo levar isto a sério.. secalhar poderá renascer para melhor, quem sabe :lol:

*se calhar vai tornar-se num grande fórum e não no nosso "pequeno burgo" de amigalhaços onde a conversa de treta impera IMO em demasia (fora do cáfé por ex). secalhar é isto que alguns receam perder, mas isto a meu ver, é uma MELHORIA e DESENVOLVIMENTO do nosso fórum*

deste modo preferem não arriscar a mudança, só porque é mais confortável ficar tudo como está. eu relembro que quando o forum mudou para este formato também muitas pessoas tinham receios que se mostraram ser infundados..


mas eu acho que não há margem de manobra para continuar (a não ser se não quisermos evoluir ou quisermos prepositadamente estagnar o nosso crescimento), há problemas efectivos que já demonstrei ( e que não foram desmontados), e na verdade não conseguem propor outra solução organizativa, senão tinham-na posto vs a regionalização

enfim pensem nisto



agora para aquele que dizem que são subforuns a mais ou o fórum vai morrer, vejam isto

*comparação Fórum Portugues vs Forum Espanhol*

*Forum Português - 6 subfóruns 374,950 total posts média por subforum 62,483*
*Forum Espanhol- 27 subfóruns 1,193,281 total posts média por subforum 44,194*

i rest my case, está na altura de exigirmos o que é nosso por direito próprio, ou seja em caso de regionalização não devemos ter medo de pedir subforuns..


----------



## Barragon

Também é verdade... todos os moderadores votaram não.

A moderação é que manda neste caso e se nenhum acha algo positivo no sim (mesmo sabendo que só seria para organizar as fotos da parte principal e dos projectos), fico um pouco confuso acerca da opção dos mesmos pelo não.

Mesmo que decidam não, terão que decidir pela organização dos projectos... que está extremamente confuso.


----------



## fred_mendonca

Vamos esperar pelos resultados.


----------



## pedrodepinto

Barragon said:


> Também é verdade... todos os moderadores votaram não.


Permitam-me afirmar que é o mais acertado...


----------



## Herrmando

Pelha said:


> Não.
> 
> Acho desprezível no que este fórum está-se lamentavelmente a transformar, sempre conheci e compreendi este fórum como uma identidade una, estes regionalismos bacocos e fanáticos que abundam neste fórum conseguiram modificar completamente o ambiente de harmonia e convivência saudável que aqui já se verificou em tempos.
> O problema deste fórum não está no seu modelo organizativo, mas sim nos seus utilizadores, alguns deles insolentes, mal-educados e doentiamente obcecados por temáticas tantas vezes repetidas até à exaustão. E aqui também culpo a moderação, pela sua mão leve e benevolente, numa toada do sempre politicamente correcto, porque não banimentos e castigos mais pesados para os elementos perturbantes, haja coragem porra.
> Tenho lido aqui algumas alusões ao modelo adoptado pelo o fórum espanhol, é bom que se diga que são realidades completamente dissemelhantes e em nada comparáveis, Espanha não passa de um estado com várias nações dentro de um suposto país, já em Portugal o mesmo não acontece, essa fragmentação da coesão nacional que muitos querem desesperadamente incutir, não passa de um mecanismo de salvaguarda, em virtude do mau momento que o país infelizmente atravessa, e esta regionalização do fórum é bem exemplificativa disso mesmo.
> Se esta proposta for avante, irá descaracterizar ainda mais o fórum, já por si só actualmente moribundo.
> 
> Tenho dito meus caros...


Falou a alta autoridade para a moral e bons costumes.


----------



## Herrmando

Eu gostava que algum membro da moderação nascido a norte de Leiria se manifestasse!


----------



## Ondas

Estou a ver é que não tarda muito precisamos de mais moderadores


----------



## Barragon

Herrmando said:


> Eu gostava que algum membro da moderação nascido a norte de Leiria se manifestasse!


Qual a diferença?

qualquer pessoa sensata sabe-se meter no lugar de um nortenho.


----------



## Reflex

Vamos ser todos sensatos com a questão da moderação ter votado não: Nós votámos todos não, é 1 facto! Mas nós já eramos contra quando esta poll foi aberta não mudou nada entretanto! Reparem, não havia nada mais fácil para nós do que... simplesmente não termos aberto a poll e decidirmos por nós mesmos que queriamos que as coisas continuassem como estavam! Eu não posso falar pela restante moderação, mas julgo que eles se reverão nas minhas palavras: entre nós não há falsa democracia! Aquilo que achamos que não é passivel de ser referendado decidimos por nós mesmos! Portanto se avançámos para esta poll foi porque interiorizámos que iriamos aceitar o resultado fosse ele qual fosse!
Eu não acho que a regionalização deva avançar neste momento! Mas se a maioria assim o decidir, eu trabalharei em prol de um forum melhor nos novos moldes com a mesma vontade e dedicação com que tenho feito até agora! E estou certo que isto é extensivel à restante moderação! Portanto não tenham problemas em relação a isso!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Reflex said:


> Vamos ser todos sensatos com a questão da moderação ter votado não: Nós votámos todos não, é 1 facto! Mas nós já eramos contra quando esta poll foi aberta não mudou nada entretanto! Reparem, não havia nada mais fácil para nós do que... simplesmente não termos aberto a poll e decidirmos por nós mesmos que queriamos que as coisas continuassem como estavam! Eu não posso falar pela restante moderação, mas julgo que eles se reverão nas minhas palavras: entre nós não há falsa democracia! Aquilo que achamos que não é passivel de ser referendado decidimos por nós mesmos! Portanto se avançámos para esta poll foi porque interiorizámos que iriamos aceitar o resultado fosse ele qual fosse!
> *Eu não acho que a regionalização deva avançar neste momento!* Mas se a maioria assim o decidir, eu trabalharei em prol de um forum melhor nos novos moldes com a mesma vontade e dedicação com que tenho feito até agora! E estou certo que isto é extensivel à restante moderação! Portanto não tenham problemas em relação a isso!


para que adiar o inevitável?
nem voces apresentem alternativas.. a opção neste momento de escolha é evoluir ou ficar tudo na mesma

*mas actualmente EXISTEM problemas ORGANIZACIONAIS E ESTRUTURAIS (QUE NÃO TEM NADA A VER COM A MODERAÇÃO).. é por isso que estamos a discutir isto.. vocês não conseguem passar deste ponto.*
se não gostam do modelo arranjem outro, agora não deixem ficar tudo como está.. para daqui a um ano estamos outra vez nesta conversa e esperarmos que o "povo" e o moderadores votem "sim"

porque as coisas não vão mudar..

tenho que ser franco, estou desapontado com a atitude os moderadores, qualquer que seja o resultado, simplesmente porque não tem resposta aos problemas que vos disse e que são sobejamente conheçidos ,ver meu post #114 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17833232&postcount=114 , além de não apresentarem alternativas. eu sei que se esforçam e tem imenso trabalho por este espaço, mas não é isso que tá em causa (..) estão ai porque decidiram aceitar essa função e ninguém vos obrigou a nada

*a vossa solução é simplesmente ficar tudo na mesma, como se o crescimento quantitativo do forum não tivesse como resposta, um natural aumento de subforuns, neste caso em votação, regionais*

não acredito que nenhum mod tenha mudado de opinião.. possa eu sei que é mais facil deixar tudo como está e perdem imenso tempo com isto.. ,mas a vossa função é melhorar isto e não estagnar o crescimento formal do fórum. não gostam do modelo gradual e progressivo de regionalização'? 
arranjem outro modelo, mas não se deixem ficar passivos


----------



## Reflex

Se eu acabei de dizer que a moderação abriu a poll porque quis, que a moderação aceita o resultado em trabalhará em prol do forum com o actual ou um novo modelo porque tanta coisa?
Sinceramente não percebo o porquê de tanta confusão derivada do facto de termos votado os 4 Não!!
E de resto, será que não te cabe na cabeça que pode haver alguém (até agora 1 percentagem de quase 50%!) que considere que o forum até pode estar bem como está? E que como tal não têm que arranjar alternativas?? Aliás, não sei que alternativas há para além de manter tudo como está e mudar as coisas!
Se queres 1 alternativa por parte da moderação eu digo qual foi: foi permitirmos aos forumers portugueses poderem escolher o que fazer com o forum português!

Portanto e já te disse: aceito a tua opinião de quereres mudar! Mas trata de aceitar a nossa opinião de não o querermos fazer! É assim tao complicado?
Quanto ao trabalho, insisto, se nao o quisessemos ter, não tinhamos aberto a poll! Não vamos ter mais trabalho agora, se o Sim ganhar, do que aquele que tivemos quando foi criado o transportes & infraestruturas ou sequer quando à cerca de 1 ano limpámos mais de metade dos posts do café!

Se queres ver respondidas as 3 perguntas:
1- sim, está a começar a tornar-se complicada a questão dos stickys no p&c. Sim, a regionalização beneficiará essa questão! Mas pelo amor de Deus, não pegues nestas minhas palavras para me tentar convencer de que a regionalização é o melhor caminho e que eu até concordo, porque acho que deixei bem claro o porquê de ter votado não...
2/3- discussões regionais? Mas que discussoes regionais é que nós temos tido? "Lisboa é a unica com poder de compra acima da UE"... pergunto-te eu? O que é que isso tem a ver directamente com a tematica base do SSC (arquitectura, urbanismos, transportes, etc?). Pouco ou nada, certo? E onde devem estar os posts de assuntos diferentes? No café... Eu não tenho culpa que de repente a maioria dos forumers se tenham dedicado a assunto que vão para alem da filosofia do forum. Nem me parece que a devamos mudar agora só por isso!

Já te dei a minha opinião! Se a quiseres aceitar, tudo bem! Agora acho é que não deves de andar constantemente a reforçar a ideia de que a moderação deve apresentar alternativas! É que manter tudo como está, é 1 alternativa bastante crível, a meu ver... e de quase metade dos forumers!


----------



## Portvscalem

cá estamos nós a descobrir a essência do forúm... eu acho que o forúm é algo dinâmico, o que nós fazemos dele... podemos sempre criar um thread para debate filosófico acerca da verdadeira função do forúm no destino cósmico do universo, mas parece-me uma manifesta perda de tempo...e uma futilidade...


----------



## Reflex

...ou também podemos criar 1 novo forum fora do ssc para debater outros assuntos!


----------



## Portvscalem

burocracias... este forum é genial por isto, por poder-mos falar de muita coisa!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Reflex said:


> Se eu acabei de dizer que a moderação abriu a poll porque quis, que a moderação aceita o resultado em trabalhará em prol do forum com o actual ou um novo modelo porque tanta coisa?
> Sinceramente não percebo o porquê de tanta confusão derivada do facto de termos votado os 4 Não!!
> E de resto, será que não te cabe na cabeça que pode haver alguém (até agora 1 percentagem de quase 50%!) que considere que o forum até pode estar bem como está? E que como tal não têm que arranjar alternativas?? Aliás, não sei que alternativas há para além de manter tudo como está e mudar as coisas!
> Se queres 1 alternativa por parte da moderação eu digo qual foi: foi permitirmos aos forumers portugueses poderem escolher o que fazer com o forum português!
> 
> Portanto e já te disse: aceito a tua opinião de quereres mudar! Mas trata de aceitar a nossa opinião de não o querermos fazer! É assim tao complicado?
> Quanto ao trabalho, insisto, se nao o quisessemos ter, não tinhamos aberto a poll! Não vamos ter mais trabalho agora, se o Sim ganhar, do que aquele que tivemos quando foi criado o transportes & infraestruturas ou sequer quando à cerca de 1 ano limpámos mais de metade dos posts do café!
> 
> Se queres ver respondidas as 3 perguntas:
> 1- sim, está a começar a tornar-se complicada a questão dos stickys no p&c. Sim, a regionalização beneficiará essa questão! Mas pelo amor de Deus, não pegues nestas minhas palavras para me tentar convencer de que a regionalização é o melhor caminho e que eu até concordo, porque acho que deixei bem claro o porquê de ter votado não...
> *2/3- discussões regionais? Mas que discussoes regionais é que nós temos tido? "Lisboa é a unica com poder de compra acima da UE"... pergunto-te eu? O que é que isso tem a ver directamente com a tematica base do SSC (arquitectura, urbanismos, transportes, etc?). Pouco ou nada, certo? E onde devem estar os posts de assuntos diferentes? No café... Eu não tenho culpa que de repente a maioria dos forumers se tenham dedicado a assunto que vão para alem da filosofia do forum. Nem me parece que a devamos mudar agora só por isso!*
> 
> Já te dei a minha opinião! Se a quiseres aceitar, tudo bem! Agora acho é que não deves de andar constantemente a reforçar a ideia de que a moderação deve apresentar alternativas! É que manter tudo como está, é 1 alternativa bastante crível, a meu ver... e de quase metade dos forumers!


por favor se posso comprender o resto do teu post, apesar de não concordar (porque parte do principio que está tudo bem e que o forum não deve crescer formalmente), este teu argumento a bold não tem pés nem cabeça

as discussoes regionais são no fundo a base que sustenta grande parte do forum. ou pensas que as pseudo guerrinhas entre os nortenhos, ou qual "o melhor concelho da AM", ou sintra vs oeiras vs amadora, etc este tipo de thread se insere? vai tudo para o café e isto tudo são discussoes regionais e não nacionais
eu não falo desse tipo de coisas, porque não há organização neste forum. por isso já deixei de ter grande vontade de postar no P/C ou no próprio Café 

FACTO- o Café abrange demasiados temas, desde chaça, conversa séria, discussoes nacionais/locais/regionais etc e que "per si" se torna confuso
tu não percebes que, com o aumento de forumers das mesmas zonas, existe uma necessidade para estas tematicas. uma "tendencia de focalização natural" para tematicas mais deste tipo (alem da nacional) ?
não é uma uma questão de os "forumers agora decidiram que".. olha para a evolução FORMAL do fórum espanhol há 3 anos vs agora. 

é uma EVOLUÇÃO COMPLETAMENTE NATURAL.. da mesma forma que no inicio do forum portugues com 3 ou 4 pessoas os assuntos eram estrictamente nacionais

e isso de dizeres que não se enquadra na filosofia do forum.. deves tAr a gozar não? queq se insere então? conversas do café? chaçada e posts únicos tipo :lol:

sejamos sérios :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Mas afinal o que queres para o café?


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> e isso de dizeres que não se enquadra na filosofia do forum.. deves tAr a gozar não? queq se insere então? conversas do café? chaçada e posts únicos tipo :lol:


Já te disse qual é a filosofia do forum, tu sabes bem qual é, afinal até andas cá à mais tempo que eu!
Portanto sabes perfeitamente que threads sobre assuntos economicos não se inserem na temática-base do ssc.

Mas já agora pergunto-te: até agora a tua ideia assentava essencialmente na regionalização dos p&c. Onde pretendes então tu meter threads como "Lisboa é a unica regiao portuguesa com riqueza acima da média UE"? Qual é a tua ideia concretamente para esse tipo de threads de cariz regional não arquitectonico/urbanistico, etc...?


----------



## Reflex

Portvscalem said:


> burocracias... este forum é genial por isto, por poder-mos falar de muita coisa!


Eu não só não estou contra isso, com até gosto que assim seja... desde que a temática-base (arquitectura, urbanismo, transportes, etc...) esteja nos seus subforuns respectivos e que todos os outros assuntos estejam no sitio que lhe pertence: o café!


----------



## Barragon

^^ Ref esses threads (que referiste) devem ficar no café.


----------



## Reflex

Eu também acho, mas gostava de perceber qual a ideia do Tekno...


----------



## Barragon

O Tekno andou a fumar uns charutos :lol: :nuts:

A regionalização seria para os threads dos projectos e para os threads gerais da pagina principal, sendo que ficariam na página principal certos threads que não desse para "regionalizar"

Depois dentro de cada região haveria um sub sub forum das regiões.


----------



## pedrodepinto

Votem por favor !


----------



## _Rick_

Isto tem sido uma votação muito renhida. Qualquer que seja o lado que ganhe é obvio que não é nada consensual.

Resta esperar para ver :cheers:


----------



## Barragon

Então e o i2002 ?


----------



## fred_mendonca

:lol:


----------



## _Rick_

:lol: Não deixava de ser uma situação engraçada se a votação empatasse :lol

Depende da explicação que a pessoa tenha dado aos moderadores mas penso que talvez esse voto não conte :dunno:


----------



## fred_mendonca

O user myagkov votou e contudo tem 0 posts neste fórum. :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Barragon said:


> Então e o i2002 ?


Essa questão foi esclarecida, não se tratava de um clone.



fred_mendonca said:


> O user myagkov votou e contudo tem 0 posts neste fórum. :lol:


Pois, foi um dos primeiros a votar no sim e não faço ideia de quem se trate, mas não tivemos qualquer indicação de ser clone. Possivelmente um visitante registado...:dunno:

Eu propunha que se as coisas continuarem empatadas, se prolongue a poll por mais 1 dia.


----------



## Pelha

Desde quando é que utilizadores espanhóis têm o direito e decidir o futuro do fórum português? (*Miñaterragalega, Quiny*)


----------



## Reflex

Eu faço um mea culpa.
Aquando da elaboração da poll eu deveria ter deixado claro, como regra, que os votos só contariam se o forumer tivesse mais de X posts no forum português. Foi pena não o ter feito, assim algumas questões não se levantavam agora, peço desculpa por tal.


----------



## napolit

Eu sinceramente, acho que se empatam, ganha o "nao", porque entre os "sim" há muita diversidade de opinoes. Pessoalmente votei no sim a pensar numa regionalizaçao dentro dos subforums de "projectos", etc. , mas nao era para fazer uma regionalizaçao de foruns e dentro de cada um meter a subdivisao existente agora mesmo. Peço desculpas, mas posso cambiar o meu voto? :nuts:, é que votei muito rápido, a pensar que a regionalizaçao que pensavam as pessoas era de outro modo.


----------



## Reflex

Como diria Horácio: _Nescit vox missa reverti_, a palavra depois de dita não pode voltar atrás.
Não é possivel um moderador alterar os resultados de uma poll pública...


----------



## pedrodepinto

Reflex said:


> Eu propunha que se as coisas continuarem empatadas, se prolongue a poll por mais 1 dia.


Mesmo assim, é óbvio que não existe uma opinião consensual. A bem dizer, seria mais correcto validar apenas a regionalização se o sim obtivesse mais do que 55% dos votos, um pouco como aquele sistema de «dupla maioria». 
Não me parece justo o sim ganhar por apenas um voto...


----------



## Reflex

Por um voto se ganha, por um voto se perde, meu caro Pedro!

Agora esta merda estar empatada é que não dá com nada!:lol:


----------



## napolit

Concordo com Pedropinto. Os que votaram nao, concordam tudos que nao querem que houvesse modificaçoes, os que votaram que sim, cada um quer a regionalizaçao de um modo distinto


----------



## pedrodepinto

Reflex said:


> Por um voto se ganha, por um voto se perde, meu caro Pedro!


Infelizmente, sei disso !
Vamos ver... Espero que as próximas três horas sejam reveladoras e que o mais justo ganhe ...


----------



## pedrodepinto

Pelha said:


> Desde quando é que utilizadores espanhóis têm o direito e decidir o futuro do fórum português? (*Miñaterragalega, Quiny*)


Menos dois votos para o sim [kidding] :lol:!


----------



## Reflex

napolit said:


> Concordo com Pedropinto. Os que votaram nao, concordam tudos que nao querem que houvesse modificaçoes, os que votaram que sim, cada um quer a regionalizaçao de um modo distinto


Isto é 1 poll primária. Se o Sim ganhar vamos decidir o modelo e espero que os que votaram não também ajudem a escolher 1 novo modelo. Essa desfragmentação do sim não é, a meu ver, valorosa para a presente poll...


----------



## Pelha

Reflex said:


> Eu faço um mea culpa.
> Aquando da elaboração da poll eu deveria ter deixado claro, como regra, que os votos só contariam se o forumer tivesse mais de X posts no forum português. Foi pena não o ter feito, assim algumas questões não se levantavam agora, peço desculpa por tal.


Desculpas aceites… agora também digo, se o "Sim" não ganhar por mais de dois votos em relação ao "Não" é uma autêntica fantochada esta votação.


----------



## JohnnyMass

segunda volta caso o sim ganhe por um voto apenas.:lol:


----------



## fred_mendonca

:rofl: Mas como só há duas opções a que ganhar ganha sempre com maioria absoluta.


----------



## sotavento

Definam "regionalização" ???

Criarem-se vários subforuns de urbanismo ... um para cada região NUTS2 ??? 

Porto numa ... gaia e aveiro na outra ???


----------



## pedrodepinto

Pelha said:


> Desculpas aceites… agora também digo, se o "Sim" não ganhar por mais de dois votos em relação ao "Não" é uma autêntica fantochada esta votação.


Também me quer parecer, com todo o respeito...


----------



## _Rick_

Realmente parece-me demasiado renhido e temos já uma pessoa a querer mudar de voto para o não o que dava ao não liderança de 2 votos (cabe aos moderadores considerar se tal é possivel de se considerar ou não visto que não se pode mudar de voto na poll)

Mas se o sim ganhar ganhou e não ha muito a dizer. Obvio que o ideal seria uma vontade expressa da maioria e não este empate técnico.


----------



## pedrodepinto

Infelizmente parece que tal não será possível ...


----------



## Reflex

Desculpem lá, e com respeito ou sem ele pergunto eu: mas que vem afinal a ser isto? Então mas agora é preciso mais do que um voto para ganhar uma opção numa poll quando em diversos anos tal nunca aconteceu?! Se fossem mais de 2 hipoteses ainda podiam argumentar que não tinha sido maioria absoluta, agora assim...? Porque não 1 pouquinho mais de senso de democracia e ter a aceitação de todos (vencedores e não vencedores) dos resultados sejam eles quais forem? É que se isso não acontecer vamos ter 1 grave problema. Bem mais grave do que o problema que constitui a vitória do sim para os que votaram não ou vice-versa!
Sinceramente não quero problemas dessa ordem, julgo-nos capazes a todos de aceitar democraticamente os resultados de uma poll. Senão parece legitimo que a moderação para a proxima tome as decisões sozinha...


----------



## pedrodepinto

_Rick_ said:


> Realmente parece-me demasiado renhido e temos já uma pessoa a querer mudar de voto para o não o que dava ao não liderança de 2 votos (cabe aos moderadores considerar se tal é possivel de se considerar ou não visto que não se pode mudar de voto na poll)


E também dois votos espanhóis ao sim que não deveriam ser considerados...


----------



## _Rick_

pedrodepinto said:


> E também dois votos espanhóis ao sim que não deveriam ser considerados...


Honestamente isso não me choca assim tanto. Se existem espanhois que visitam regularmente o nosso forum e postam de vez em quando também podem ser ouvidos. Também tens votos do sim de pessoas que não postam ou raramente o fazem. Por exemplo reconheço mais o miñaterragalega do que alguns dos outros nomes sendo que pelo menos um dos que votaram sim não têm posts nenhuns no forum. Chateia-me mais haver pessoas que queiram mudar de opinião e não podem mas enfim. Acontece.

@ Reflex...acho que tens toda a razão sobre bastar um voto para ganhar. Pode parecer um pouco injusto por ser por tão pouco mas havendo apenas 2 opções e tend de se tomar uma decisão, mais vale seguir à risca o que sair da poll. Nunca se pode agradar a gregos e a troianos e haverá sempre alguem a refilar.


----------



## JohnnyMass

isso também é verdade!:yes: o que não falta aqui são membros portugueses com 1 ou dois posts...


----------



## fred_mendonca

Eu acho que há muita gente com mau perder! O que a poll ditar é o que se vai fazer. Ponto final.

Choca-me mais o voto deste user http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=139536 do que dos Espanhóis.


----------



## pedrodepinto

Ele até está online agora :sly:...
Ninguém falou em mau perder, parece-me que estás a deturpar os factos. É normal que quem vota numa opção a defenda, a menos que se tenha enganado...
Quanto aos forumers espanhóis, sinceramente julgo que pouco participam. Mas isso agora não é o mais importante. Ou desempatamos isto - de preferência para a opção que escolhi - ou vai haver problema, infelizmente não se pode aplicar a dupla maioria :doh:...


----------



## Reflex

Podemos sempre agora anular votos de user com menos de X votos, mas isso só vai trazer maior confusão, porque o X influenciará o resultado final...


----------



## fred_mendonca

Gostava de saber porque é que tendo-se registado em Agosto só agora decidiu participar mas ainda não lhe vi nenhum post! :rofl:


----------



## pedrodepinto

Pode sentir-se pouco à-vontade e ser tímido...


----------



## JohnnyMass

fred_mendonca said:


> Gostava de saber porque é que tendo-se registado em Agosto só agora decidiu participar mas ainda não lhe vi nenhum post! :rofl:


para participar não é preciso postar, basta visitar o fórum assiduamente para ter uma opinião feita sobre o assunto!


----------



## Phobos

Sinceramente com este empate acho que os votos dos forumers que nunca cá nos visitam,sejam eles tugas ou estrangeiros,deveriam ser desconsiderados.Tecnicamente eles não tem nenhuma ligação com o fórum,por isso nem sei porque votaram.Talvez esteja a ser um bocado radical,mas acho que é uma maneira de acabar logo com isto.


----------



## JohnnyMass

eu antes de registar-me vim cá todos os dias durante 1 ano! ja conhecia bem o fórum. se calhar estes casos são idênticos!


----------



## Reflex

Sim, mas que critérios usar?:dunno:


----------



## Phobos

JohnnyMass said:


> eu antes de registar-me vim cá todos os dias durante 1 ano! ja conhecia bem o fórum. se calhar estes casos são idênticos!


Podem ser como podem não ser...às tantas os votos dessas pessoas "anónimas" são de alguém que do nada viu uma poll e pensou"Ai que fixe,quero votar nisto."
Pode-se cometer uma injustiça como disseste,mas pode ser que o não fazer leve a um resultado injusto para todos nós também.


----------



## 122347

Vai dar empate ahahahah


----------



## Pelha

Penso que em caso de empate, a decisão final seria da moderação, penso que possuem legitimidade moral para o fazerem.


----------



## Reflex

Phobos said:


> Podem ser como podem não ser...às tantas os votos dessas pessoas "anónimas" são de alguém que do nada viu uma poll e pensou"Ai que fixe,quero votar nisto."
> Pode-se cometer uma injustiça como disseste,mas pode ser que o não fazer leve a um resultado injusto para todos nós também.


Parece uma boa ideia, mas volto a perguntar:


Reflex said:


> Sim, mas que critérios usar?:dunno:


----------



## JohnnyMass

se calhar o melhor é fechar este não?


----------



## Reflex

Acho que não, pode ainda haver pessoal que queira comentar os resultados...


----------



## fred_mendonca

Sim, fecha-o!


----------



## Pelha

Vai correr muito sangue neste thread..


----------



## Reflex

kay:

Fica bem mais útil aqui!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Nuts II

*Norte
Centro
Lisboa
Alentejo
Algarve
Ilhas*

Porquê?

-Porto tem peso efectivamente em forumers para ter subforum proprio, mas uma elevada % das temáticas são regionais vs outras cidades nortenhas, seria um pouco parvo estar a falar de mesmos assuntos em subforuns diferentes
-criar um subforum "Sul" não faz sentido a medio prazo, portanto criamos já dois, e completa-se o modelo em Portugal Continental
-Ilhas porque IMO não existe minima massa critica para separar estes dois, nem a médio prazo

mais importante este modelo vai ser uma realidade politica provável em 2011, portanto adequa-se bem ao que se preve a longo prazo


----------



## Barragon

subforuns:

Porto/Norte
Coimbra/Centro
Lisboa/Setúbal
Alentejo/Algarve
Madeira/Açores


----------



## JohnnyMass

fred_mendonca said:


> Norte
> Centro
> Lisboa
> Alentejo
> Algarve
> Ilhas


limitarmo-nos ao uso das NUTS II para isto não faz o menor sentido.


----------



## Reflex

Pessoal, agradecia que tomassem atenção ao post #1 para haver uma maior organização possivel do debate!


----------



## JohnnyMass

TeKnO_Lx said:


> Nuts II
> 
> *Norte
> Centro
> Lisboa
> Alentejo
> Algarve
> Ilhas*
> 
> Porquê?
> 
> -Porto tem peso efectivamente em forumers para ter subforum proprio, mas uma elevada % das temáticas são regionais vs outras cidades nortenhas, seria um pouco parvo estar a falar de mesmos assuntos em subforuns diferentes
> -criar um subforum "Sul" não faz sentido a medio prazo, portanto criamos já dois, e completa-se o modelo em Portugal Continental
> -Ilhas porque IMO não existe minima massa critica para separar estes dois, nem a médio prazo
> 
> mais importante este modelo vai ser uma realidade provável em 2011, portanto adequa-se bem ao que se preve a longo prazo


pois, alentejo com dois membros e algarve com outros dois têm cá uma massa crítica!!!:lol:


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> Nuts II
> 
> *Norte
> Centro
> Lisboa
> Alentejo
> Algarve
> Ilhas*


Porquê Não?

Porque o Alentejo e o Algarve não têm praticamente expressão nos numero de forumers. Porque é que o Alentejo ha-de ter um subforum dedicado a si que se sabe que terá 1/10 do movimento de um possivel da AMP que não seria criado?


----------



## Луиc

Devia ser tipo o fórum do Reino Unido. Ordenado.


----------



## Reflex

João, pára de dizer o mesmo que eu 1 minuto antes!:lol:


----------



## fred_mendonca

Então juntem Alentejo e Algarve! Agora o Porto separado do Norte não faz sentido. Não há assim tantos projectos que o justifiquem, penso eu.


----------



## JohnnyMass

Reflex said:


> Acho que não, pode ainda haver pessoal que queira comentar os resultados...


:lol:very funny!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

ó jone tem lá calma hoje é um dia de festa :lol:

eu acredito que a própria criação de espaços vai atrair mais forumers dessas zonas, além disso o que tu dizes eu refiro na 2ºponto. temos mais que margem para pedir subforuns..


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> Eu propunha que fizessemos as coisas de forma o mais regrado possível!
> 
> Questões que devem ser debatidas:
> 1- que regiões?
> Porto/Norte
> Coimbra/Centro
> Lisboa/Setúbal
> Alentejo/Algarve
> Madeira/Açores
> 
> 2- as fotos ficam como estão ou passam para cada subforum?
> As fotos passam para cada subforum
> 
> 3- os transportes ficam como estão?
> Sim
> 
> 4- que fazer com threads de projectos nacionais?


Há projectos nacionais? como?


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Reflex said:


> Porquê Não?
> 
> Porque o Alentejo e o Algarve não têm praticamente expressão nos numero de forumers. Porque é que o Alentejo ha-de ter um subforum dedicado a si que se sabe que terá 1/10 do movimento de um possivel da AMP que não seria criado?


já agora, porque haveria de criar um subforum AMP e outro Norte se grande parte dos assuntos interligam-se e ias ter forumers a "saltar" de um lado para o outro?


----------



## fred_mendonca

O NAL, o TGV, as Estradas de Portugal, etc...


----------



## JohnnyMass

TeKnO_Lx said:


> ó jone tem lá calma hoje é um dia de festa :lol:
> 
> eu acredito que a própria criação de espaços vai atrair mais forumers dessas zonas, além disso o que tu dizes eu refiro na 2ºponto. temos mais que margem para pedir subforuns..


festa para ti, eu por mim acho que tudo isto não passa de um grande erro! tal como não acho que vá atrair mais gente do que a que já atrai agora.


----------



## Reflex

_Rick_ said:


> Em outros locais de outros países tenho visto estes simplesmente ficarem não atribuidos e ao mesmo nivel das subdivisoes. Quando alguem carregar em T&I por exemplo, iria parar a uma pagina com a subdivisão das regioes e nessa mesma em baixo teria as coisas nacionais. Acho que seria o melhor.


Como é que isso funciona, concretamente?


----------



## Barragon

Terias que criar as mesmas subdivisões dentro dos TI... o que acho não ser viável, porém seria de fácil organização.


----------



## _Rick_

Seria uma especie do que acontece agora no forum portugues.

Quando entras no forum portugues do SSC tens em cima as divisões (café,P&C,T&I,Alem fonteiras, UPC) e depois os threads que não se encaixam em baixo não é?

Seria igual mas onde tens "café, P&C,..." terias "regiao I, Regiao II etc etc" e em baixo, sem estar dentro destes subforums, terias as coisas nacionais.

@Barragon - Pois não sei se os moderadores portugueses o podem fazer, mas se pudessem acho que era boa solução. Caso não possam volta à sugestão de ter uma subdivisão ao nivel das outras chamada "projectos nacionais" ou qq coisa do genero onde iriam estes threads nacionais.


----------



## fred_mendonca

Então pronto, junta-se o Sul e as Ilhas!


----------



## fred_mendonca

O Sky11 queimou! :rofl:

Olha só estes fantasmas que votaram no não:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=139536

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=157791


----------



## Obidos

Tenho uma ideia nova, ficaria assim
Portugal
Resto do mundo
 

Mas já a sério, penso que sería importante ver claramente o nome de Lisboa e Porto em lugar de AMP e AML porque se calhar nao é tao evidente para alguns forumers estrangeiros que queiram vir ao fórum a procurar informaçoes.


----------



## Луиc

alentejolover said:


> Ate aqui Portugal copia a Espanha...


deve-se copiar o que é bom!


----------



## Karsh

Epa esqueci-me de votar! hno:


----------



## Ricardo Jorge

Discordo muito que se englobe o Porto no Norte. Não é bem a mesma coisa que Coimbra no Centro, pois a Área Metropolitana do Porto é claramente demarcada.

O país não é Lisboa, mas o Norte não é o Porto.


----------



## Луиc

:yes:


----------



## Barragon

Então Porto fica separado do Norte pronto.


----------



## PedroGabriel

acho que tinha feito reply a isto, mas de qualquer maneira:

Grande Porto
Grande Lisboa
Norte
Centro (ou Beiras)
Sul
Ilhas


----------



## Barragon

^^ no centro metes Coimbra e Centro

^^ no sul metes Alentejo e Algarve

O nome das regiões deve constar no nome já que nomes como algarve são conhecidos.


----------



## Mateus_

A minha proposta

Grande Lisboa
Grande Porto
Minho e Tras-os-Montes
Coimbra e Beiras
Alentejo, Algarve e Ilhas


----------



## Ricardo Jorge

fred_mendonca said:


> O Sky11 queimou! :rofl:
> 
> Olha só estes fantasmas que votaram no não:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=139536
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=157791


LOL!!! A votação deveria estar restringida a utilizadores frequentes.



PedroGabriel said:


> acho que tinha feito reply a isto, mas de qualquer maneira:
> 
> Grande Porto
> Grande Lisboa
> Norte
> Centro (ou Beiras)
> Sul
> Ilhas


Sem dúvida!

Como eu disse noutro sítio, discordo muito que se englobe o Porto no Norte. Não é bem a mesma coisa que Coimbra no Centro, pois a Área Metropolitana do Porto é claramente demarcada.

O país não é Lisboa nem o sul o é, mas o Norte também não é o Porto.

Então e onde se encaixam Ribatejo e Estremadura? Culturalmente é Sul, geograficamente, são regiões mais ao Centro... :dunno:


----------



## Barragon

Tem que se delimitar por regiões.


----------



## Луиc

fred_mendonca said:


> O Sky11 queimou! :rofl:
> 
> Olha só estes fantasmas que votaram no não:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=139536
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=157791



É NOVA VOTAÇÃO!

e sim, devia ter havido restrinção a forumers com menos de x posts.


----------



## Луиc

Qual quê!!! o PORTO é uma nacon!


----------



## fernao

Mateus_ said:


> A minha proposta
> 
> Grande Lisboa
> Grande Porto
> Minho e Tras-os-Montes
> Coimbra e Beiras
> Alentejo, Algarve e Ilhas


Tenho uma duvida importante... onde e' que vai ficar Arouca??? 

E' do distrito de Aveiro, por isso devia ficar no Centro... 
mas nao e' das Beiras... e' do Douro Litoral... logo devia ser Norte
E e' da AMPorto... por isso ficaria no Porto... 
Mas nao e' do "Grande Porto" e fica a sul do Grande Porto, logo nao pode ser Minho e Tras os Montes

:nuts: :lol: :bash:


----------



## Луиc

fica englobado na secção da "paisagem"

- Lisboa
- Paisagem


----------



## Barragon

Então fernao ... 

Estás a defender a existência de um maior número de subfóruns?

Porto
Minho e Trás os Montes
Coimbra e Centro
Lisboa 
Alentejo
Algarve
Açores e Madeira


----------



## Barragon

pedrodepinto said:


> Eu sei, estava a ser irónico :nuts:! Esqueci-me do smiley no final :yes:...
> 
> 
> 
> Não me ocorreu mais cedo, infelizmente.
> Além disso, confesso que me custa a digerir este voto extra no último minuto...
> 
> 
> 
> Ficaram chateados com o resultado :lol:.


voto extra?

i2002 e Myakov?


----------



## alentejolover

O pais e pequeno...isto nao se justifica.


----------



## Reflex

Eu vou tentar fazer hoje 1 apanhado de todas as propostas feitas. Propunha que dessemos mais uns dias para apresentação de propostas e que depois escolhessemos os 15 (numero maximo) modelos para serem votados.
E depois gostava que mais forumers respondendesse concretamente aos pontos 2, 3 e 4 do primeiro post. Porque não vamos ser autistas e partir do principio que todos acham que deve ser so dividido o p&c. 
Não sei qual é a vossa opinião, mas se calhar, fariamos 2 polls:
1- poll para escolher o modelo
2- poll para escolher que subforuns actuais serão regionalizados.


----------



## Barragon

^^ acho que existe unanimidade para que o café e TI não sejam regionalizados :dunno:

Mas acho que a poll é favorável :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Tambem se pensava que havia uninamidade que o Não ganhasse e depois olha...

Vamos mas é fazer uma poll para isso e não vamos medir a olho. Nada como um graficozinho!:lol:


----------



## pedrodepinto

Barragon said:


> voto extra?


Quase extra se preferires :lol:!
Mas será que ninguém entende a minha ironia hoje :sly:?


----------



## pedrodepinto

Reflex said:


> Tambem se pensava que havia uninamidade que o Não ganhasse e depois olha...


Por pouco, agora a sério, não representa com muita fiabilidade a opinião !


----------



## Reflex

O quê?


----------



## _Rick_

Concordo com o fernao em relação à ideologia de separação.

Se é para regionalizar é para regionalizar. Deve-se separar tudo o que deva ser separado que faça sentido (separar projectos duma região mas não as fotos não me faz muito sentido). Se o objectivo referido é a organização do forum faz sentido separar tudo o que se insere numa região. Se eu quiser ver fotos de Coimbra é-me mais facil procurar o thread respectivo dentro da subregiao centro/beiras/"o que lhe quiserem chamar" do que num sitio que está tudo à balda.

E relação ao número de forumers e de posts. Acho que isso devia ter menos peso do que o que vcs estão a dar. Até porque às vezes basta uma pessoa bastante activa e que da a conhecer a zona. dou o caso do tuga_14 que literalmente pôs Rio Maior no mapa cá no forum 
O objectivo é organização e juntar Lisboa com Alentejo e Algarve e Ilhas ou Centro com Alentejo e Algarve e Ilhas como já vi aqui sugerido não faz sentido nenhum para quem é destas regiões.

Têm razão quando dizem que as zonas com menos actividade podem ficar um pouco moribundas (pode até acontecer o contrario) mas esse foi um dos motivos invocados pelo não. O Sim ganhou portanto interpreto que acreditem que as vantagens da organização superam este perigo.


----------



## Barragon

Pedro tens mau perder.. et:

estás a dizer que não é fiável a vitória do sim.. quando sabes que o sim esteve sempre a frente, mas pronto.. não é só isso.


----------



## pedrodepinto

Barragon said:


> Pedro tens mau perder.. et:
> 
> estás a dizer que não é fiável a vitória do sim.. quando sabes que o sim esteve sempre a frente, mas pronto.. não é só isso.


Se assim o quiseres chamar... 
Estiveram empatados duas vezes. Mas agora está decidido, temos de ir em frente kay:!


----------



## _Rick_

Quanto ao ser unânime a não divisão do T&I permitam-me discordar.
Como já disse acho que se devia subdividir  
(Embora se não o dividir não acho o fim do mundo claro)

Acho mais importante as fotos/discussões de cada cidade que às vezes temos demasiados threads para procurar um sitio especifico e abrem-se muitos foruns repetidos com os mesmo locais porque simplesmente o thread anterior já está muito para trás.

O café ficava como está sem subdivisão


----------



## Moderação

Vejo por aqui muito sentimento de discórdia que acho que só com uma nova votação seria apaziguado.


----------



## fred_mendonca

Pois, mas já foi feita uma votação que foi clarificadora!


----------



## Barragon

^^ já foi sugerido


----------



## JohnnyMass

a mim a votação pareceu-me tudo menos clarificadora! aliás esteve empatada até ao último minuto!


----------



## JohnnyMass

de qualquer forma esta é a minha proposta:

Oeiras
Norte
Centro
Sul
Ilhas
ex-Colónias


----------



## MrAnderson

Quando vou à thread do Projectos e construção / Transportes & Infraestruturas e vejo que mais de 70% dos tópicos são relacionados com a grande Lisboa e margem Sul, e que praí 10% são do Porto e arredores, não estou a ver como vão distribuir 20% por várias secções, que de preferência tenham gente, fico curioso para saber como vão separar isto sem provocarem zonas mortas no fórum...

Depois, nos transportes e infraestruturas, temos uma situação engraçada, é que os transportes servem para ligar regiões, e o tópico do tgv ficava onde? lol.



Basicamente só as regiões "Zona Norte" e "Grande Lisboa" é que vão ter movimento, o resto vai ser um deserto, e mesmo que meta lá um tópico, o pessoal já tá habituado a não ir lá que vai ignorar...


E por fim(em jeito de brincadeira), nem pensem criar algo do género "zona sul", nada de nos fundir com o Alentejo, isto já vem do tempo do "reino de Portugal e do Algarve" :lol:

(votaria não, mas não vi a thread da votação a tempo)


----------



## fernao

Moderação said:


> Vejo por aqui muito sentimento de discórdia que acho que só com uma nova votação seria apaziguado.


o que é isto???


----------



## Barragon

^^ com o Ref estava tudo bem... tu já tens outra opinião... huum

Será que os moderadores têm que votar para existir ou não outra votação ou aceitar os resultados? :lol: hno:


----------



## pedrodepinto

Oeiras :lol:?


----------



## pedrodepinto

Barragon said:


> Será que os moderadores têm que votar para existir ou não outra votação ou aceitar os resultados? :lol: hno:


Estás a ver como é tudo menos unânime :lol:?
Assim sendo muitos mais teriam mau perder, Barra kay:!


----------



## mynuster

JohnnyMass said:


> de qualquer forma esta é a minha proposta:
> 
> Oeiras
> Norte
> Centro
> Sul
> Ilhas
> ex-Colónias


:lol:


----------



## Barragon

^^ já está tudo a descarrilar e a gozar

Epa por mim não façam nada... é melhor.. ainda partem uma unha :lol: ou então entram em depressão porque agora vai existir grandes discussões nucleares entre Oeiras e as Ex-colónias :lol:


----------



## mynuster

Barragon said:


> ^^ já está tudo a descarrilar e a gozar
> 
> Epa por mim não façam nada... é melhor.. ainda partem uma unha :lol:


pois tb estou a ver que sim... hno:


----------



## Barragon

Os lobbys do dinheiro já estão a aparecer aí e vão levar o aeroporto para a OTA :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass

Barragon said:


> ^^ já está tudo a descarrilar e a gozar


tal e qual como tu ontem logo no início do thread certo?


----------



## fernao

eu acho que o Transportes e Infrastruturas também devia desaparecer! Os transportes e projectos nacionais discutiam-se no fórum geral e as coisas específicas no subfórum.

Podiam criar stickies de Estradas de Portugal, de Caminhos de Ferro, de Aviação, etc. Como estão no TI ficavam no fórum nacional. O resto ficava nas regioes respectivas, acho que é o que faz sentido e não é nada complicado! Mais complicado é ficarem os transportes e infraestrutrs fora dos foruns regionais, pois obriga a abrir mais paginas!

Por exemplo, olhando para o TI actual, o que ficaria no Nacional está a Azul, o que vai para as regioes a Preto!

Sticky: Thread Ferroviário [II] ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 

Sticky: Metropolitano de Lisboa [VII] ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 

Sticky: Estradas de Portugal [X] ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 

Sticky: Metro do Porto [VIII] ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last 
Sticky: Aeroporto Internacional do Porto [V] ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 

Sticky: TGV em Portugal [VII] ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 

Sticky: Novo Aeroporto de Lisboa [IV] ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... 
Sticky: Thread das Pontes ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 

Sticky: Metro Mondego II ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 

Sticky: THREAD Aviação II ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 

Sticky: Lisboa, Metro Ligeiro de Superficie (Margem Norte e Metro Sul do Tejo) ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 

Linha do Tua ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 

Differentes redes de Metro-Electricos e afins no mundo ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6) 

electricos em lisboa/lisbon trams ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 

Três pontes do Tejo vão ter 320 mil carros por dia ‎( 1 2) 

Algarve vai ter autódromo internacional ‎( 1 2 3 4 5) 

Eléctricos no Porto ‎( 1 2) 

Renováveis crescem 39% em 2007 ‎( 1 2 3 4 5) 

Avião fabricado em Évora já tem mais de 350 encomendas ‎( 1 2) 

Porto de Sines ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 

Radares Urbanos "são ineficazes" 

Thread Transportes Publicos Rodoviários ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 

Nova Ponte sobre o Tejo 2008-01-15 00:05 ‎( 1 2) 

Obras públicas até 2015 valem 6 pontes Vasco da Gama ‎( 1 2) 

Redução para 30 nas localidades !! ‎( 1 2 3) 

Telefericos em Portugal ‎( 1 2) 

Carmona apresenta projecto para Portela 

Aeroporto Internacional de Beja (II) ‎( 1 2 3) 

Sócrates confirma novo aeroporto de Lisboa em Alcochete 

Ponte de Sor: Ampliação do aeródromo avança num investimento de 4 ME ‎( 1 2 3) 

RANKING das Avenidas do Porto ‎( 1 2 3 4) 

Poll: Localização do Novo Aeroporto de Lisboa - poll ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 

Funiculares e Elevadores de Portugal ‎( 1 2) 

E um aeroporto em Coimbra? ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 ... Last Page) 
Trólei no concelho da Amadora ‎( 1 2 3 4 5 6)


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> Eu propunha que fizessemos as coisas de forma o mais regrado possível!
> 
> Questões que devem ser debatidas:
> 1- que regiões?
> 2- as fotos ficam como estão ou passam para cada subforum?
> 3- os transportes ficam como estão?
> 4- que fazer com threads de projectos nacionais?





Barragon said:


> Acho que o Alentejo e Algarve deveriam ficar no mesmo pote.





JohnnyMass said:


> eu acho que devia ficar tudo no mesmo pote!:lol:


Não sei quem é que gozou ... devo estar a ser limitado.


----------



## JohnnyMass

fernao said:


> o que é isto???


o quê?


----------



## pedrodepinto

Está difícil !


----------



## JohnnyMass

Barragon said:


> Não sei quem é que gozou ... devo estar a ser limitado.


eu não estava a gozar aí, estava a expressar a minha opinião!

já tu claramente gozaste com o que eu disse quando referi que achava que isto tudo era um grande erro! não te confundas!


----------



## Barragon

JohnnyMass said:


> eu não estava a gozar aí, estava a expressar a minha opinião!
> 
> já tu claramente gozaste com o que eu disse quando referi que achava que isto tudo era um grande erro! não te confundas!


Não foste específico no que disseste, não adivinho onde é que foi. Para mim o início do thread foi aquilo que referi... mas ok kay: 

Tu no início deste thread não gozaste nada mesmo.

Uma coisa é estar a gozar com o que disseste... outra é estares a gozar com o tema de discussão.. outra ainda é ir buscar coisas do arco da velha fora do contexto da discussão.


----------



## Reflex

:|


----------



## Karsh

AML
AMP
Norte
Centro
Sul & Ilhas

E não se fala mais nisso!


----------



## Barragon

Agora voltando ao tema... o que acham de uma nova votação? por mim tudo bem kay:


----------



## Reflex

Para isso faz-se 1 poll a perguntar se o pessoal acha que devemos fazer uma nova poll para votar tudo de novo!


----------



## Barragon

^^ :nuts: então e para isso teria que se criar uma poll com a opção da criação ou não uma poll para a criação de uma poll para votar tudo de novo :lol:


----------



## fernao

JohnnyMass said:


> o quê?


"A Moderação"???

Bem, já vi que ninguém está interessado em discutir nada de jeito... façam como quiserem


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Barragon said:


> .
> 
> Daniel: desses 65 forumers do Porto... nem metade aparece


correção: dos forumers de TODA a lista, nem aparecem metade kay:

porque? porque a lista contabiliza todos os forumers que se registaram, e alguns deixaram de vir. e depois ha alguns que vêm mas nao postam geralmente. outros so postam em foruns relativos ao porto e mesmo assim eh raramente. e o mesmo acontece. tbm nao vejo metade dos foreiros de lisboa ou de coimbra, e eles tao la. por isso nao vás por ai....


----------



## _Rick_

Reflex said:


> Para isso faz-se 1 poll a perguntar se o pessoal acha que devemos fazer uma nova poll para votar tudo de novo!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

MrAnderson said:


> Quando vou à thread do Projectos e construção / Transportes & Infraestruturas e vejo que* mais de 70% dos tópicos são relacionados com a grande Lisboa e margem Sul, e que praí 10% são do Porto e arredores*, não estou a ver como vão distribuir 20% por várias secções, que de preferência tenham gente, fico curioso para saber como vão separar isto sem provocarem zonas mortas no fórum...)



estarei eu a dormir? :lol: haverá 7 vezes mais threads de projectos de lx do que do porto?^nao me parece :lol: o que eu vejo, e estou atento a isso eh que é muito igual para igual, tanto nos projectos como nas infraestruturas. talvez lisboa com mais um cadito. eu diria que este forum eh composto por 45% de threads de lisboa, 40% de threads do porto, 5% de coimbra, e 10% do resto.


----------



## Moderação

*Nova votação para a Regionalização do Fórum Português: Sim ou Não?*

*Concordam com a criação de uma nova poll para votação da questão da regionalização?*


Regras:
1 - a votação será pública para evitar clones;
2 - só é permitida a votação a forumers registados antes do dia 15 de Janeiro de 2008;
3 - a moderação, nestes termos, tem como detectar possíveis membros que votem mais do que uma vez; assim detectada a situação, todos os votos desse membros serão considerados nulos;
4 - a votação terá a duração de 7 dias;
5 - só é permitida a votação a forumers com mais de 15 posts no forum portugues (exceptuando o café!) até ao dia 15 de Janeiro;
6- em caso de igualdade, toma-se como soberano a votação tida na anterior;


----------



## _Rick_

Oh pa pensei que estavam a gozar em relação a esta poll.

Mas pronto. Eu aceito a decisão da regionalização mas dado que muita gente parece critica da fiabilidade da votação vou votar para se fazer uma nova mas acho que deve-se logo à partido impôr regras muito especificas e completas para quem pode ou não votar para evitar qualquer duvida sobre se a poll é ou não a opinião geral.

Se querem que vos diga acho que o sim irá ganhar na mesma mas ao menos se voltar a ganhar já ninguem pode refilar.


----------



## fernao

querem explicar porque é que apagaram o meu post?!?!?!:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Reflex

_Rick_ said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Ri-te, ri-te!


----------



## Reflex

Ninguém apagou, Fernão! Então eu tentei editar o 1º post houve algo incompreensivel que fez com que o thread se apagasse... Este é 1 thread novo.


----------



## fernao

ok, mas agora ja fiquei sem pica para escrever outra vez... fica o resumo: isto que estão a fazer é ridiculo, fica-vos mal e eu recuso-me a votar


----------



## pedrodepinto

Mantenho-me fiel ao que disse: sim kay:.
Aplaudo a moderação por ter seguido a minha sugestão kay:!


----------



## Karsh

Mas alguém vai mudar a sua intenção de voto? Ou querem fazer uma nova votação só por minha causa? :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Não será só por tua questão, houve muita gente que levantou esta questão...


----------



## Barragon

^^ vá.. alguma gente :lol:

Acho muito bem que se faça kay: boa pietro


----------



## Reflex

A minha opinião, já expressa, obviamente mantém-se!



Reflex said:


> Deixo já aqui o meu voto no sentido de não haver nova votação! A votação esteve aberta durante 7 dias e só poucas horas antes de fechar é que voces se começaram a lembrar dos votos dos forumers com poucos posts, espanhois, etc... As regras estavam claras, foram feitas aquando da abertura da poll. Ninguém as questionou, ninguém se manifestou contra! Porquê? Eu segui a poll diariamente e posso dizer que os membros contra os quais foram levantadas questões ontem e hoje por falta de posts votaram nos primeiros 3/4 dias! Ninguém, ninguém disse nada até ontem!


----------



## Portvscalem

ohhh ja acabou???
fogo.....

que raio de elições, assim n dá! nem reparei!


----------



## Barragon

^^ tal e qual se o não ganhar nesta poll o pessoal do sim irá debater-se pela vitória conquistada anteriormente... criando uma única opção... a criação de uma nova poll para desempate :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Mas ainda estás sempre a tempo de votar!! Ha outra poll!


----------



## Reflex

Se o não ganhar nesta poll acabam-se as tretas e escolhe-se definitavamente o modelo da regionalização para se encerrar em definitivo com esta questão! Já cansa!


----------



## fernao

Opção 3 - Quem acha que é ridículo criar milhentas votações sobre a regionalização, depois a perguntar se fazemos outra votação, e depois outra votação sobre a regionalização e eventualmente outra votação a saber se esta já é válida ou se é precisa ainda outra até que se chegue à resposta "certa"?

Votos - 1


----------



## Barragon

^^ nisso também estou de acordo ... mas compreendo que seja complicado.


----------



## pauloluso

fernao said:


> ok, mas agora ja fiquei sem pica para escrever outra vez... fica o resumo: isto que estão a fazer é ridiculo, fica-vos mal e eu recuso-me a votar



Não havia maioria absoluta:lol: Só 1 voto de diferença!


----------



## Reflex

fernao said:


> Opção 3 - Quem acha que é ridículo criar milhentas votações sobre a regionalização, depois a perguntar se fazemos outra votação, e depois outra votação sobre a regionalização e eventualmente outra votação a saber se esta já é válida ou se é precisa ainda outra até que se chegue à resposta "certa"?
> 
> Votos - 1


Eu percebo-te, a serio que sim! Para ser sincero ainda estou para saber porque raio o pessoal começou a pedir uma nova votação! Agora eu acho é que temos que arrumar a questão de vez, porque se não vamos ter eternamente o pessoal a pedir que essa nova votação seja feita. (e não só pessoas que votaram não, como também outras que votaram sim!).
Eu percebo e respeito se te abstiveres. No entanto, e visto teres opinião formada, talvez pudesses votar...


----------



## Nortenho

Estou a ver que vão repetir as votações até o Não ganhar.


----------



## fernao

fernao said:


> Opção 3 - Votos - 1





Barragon said:


> ^^ nisso também estou de acordo ... mas compreendo que seja complicado.


Opção 3 - Votos - 2  :banana::cheers:


----------



## fernao

Reflex, no worries, eu sei que estás a tentar fazer o melhor por gosto ao fórum... eu próprio votei NAO na regionalização por isso devia estar contente... mas acho que esta confusão não é a melhor maneira e as pessoas têm que aprender a aceitar votações mesmo as mais apertadas... é algo de muito importante. 

Eu é que dediquei algum tempo a postar sobre o que achava melhor do fórum e agora acho tudo isto ridiculo... já percebi que isto é para a palhaçada por isso fartei-me, façam como quiserem


----------



## Reflex

O que me baralhou mais nisto é que quem começou a fazer força numa nova votação foram pessoas que votaram no Sim (como o Sky11).


----------



## Barragon

del


----------



## djou23

voces gostam é de votar...o fernao tem razao... isto é uma anedota, valia mais nao terem levantado esta questaohno:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

isto vem a que contexto?

não tinham decidido?

que palhaçada.. se os moderadores tivessem votado SIM (ou só um) , ou se nem tivessem expresso sentido de voto, influenciando outras pessoas isto não acontecia


sinceramente, tenham vergonha na cara!


o Sim ganhou justamente.. e o forum não pode ficar eternamente neste impasse e modelo formal

GET OVER IT


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> que palhaçada.. se os moderadores tivessem votado SIM , ou se nem tivessem expresso sentido de voto, influenciando outras pessoas isto não acontecia


Claro, afinal os moderadores, principescamente pagos, só estão aqui para limpar merda. Agora nem direito a votarmos nós deviamos ter... realmente é cada argumento que tu arranjas!!hno:


----------



## Marco Bruno

*Café

Além Fronteiras

Portugal Urban Photo Contest *

*Norte: (transportes e infra; projectos)
AMP: (transportes e infra; projectos)
Centro: (transportes e infra; projectos)
AML: (transportes e infra; projectos)
Sul: (transportes e infra; projectos)
Ilhas: (transportes e infra; projectos)*

As fotos de cidades, etc ficam nos foruns principais de cada região.

Seria útil um sub-forum parecido com o que existe no forum brasileiro : _Arquitectura e discussões urbanas_... para conversas mais gerais sobre as cidades/urbanismo sem focar uma região específica.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

se são moderadores simplesmente não deviam, porque estão a influenciar outras pessoas
e são tido como "bastiões morais" do forum. VOCES INFLUENCIAM OUTROS USERS, directa ou indirectamente, não me venham com tretas


digo-te mais, se houvesse um minimo de "lobby" do Sim na moderação isto não acontecia

desculpa mas isto é uma vergonha, e vocês vão fazer tudo para que fique tudo na mesma

já disse que tava desapontado com a moderação ( por não consegurem responder com argumentos ou soluções evolutivas que nem tem que ser a regionalização) mas agora ainda me conseguiram suprender mais pela negativa

Parabéns


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> se são moderadores simplesmente não deviam, porque estão a influenciar outras pessoas
> e são tido como "bastiões morais" do forum. VOCES INFLUENCIAM OUTROS USERS, directa ou indirectamente, não me venham com tretas


É o que eu digo... para alguns de vocês nós só servimos para levar porrada quando nao fazemos o que voces querem, para apagar a merda que dizem e para nos chatearmos 1 bocado.

Se calhar o que nos criticam, acabam no fundo por ter a moderação que merecem...


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> digo-te mais, se houvesse um minimo de "lobby" do Sim na moderação isto não acontecia


Ah, claro, se tivessemos votado todos no sim já podiamos votar! Afinal iamos de encontro ao que tu queres, não é?:cheers:

De qualquer modo como podes observar, oponho-me a nova votação!* Porque não perguntas aos forumers que votaram sim na primeira, porque é que acham que também o devem fazer nesta?



* é verdade: sendo assim já posso votar?


----------



## Barragon

Marco penso que é impossível meteres threads de TI gerais como o TGV ou o Estradas em cada região...


----------



## MrAnderson

Marco Bruno said:


> *Café
> 
> Além Fronteiras
> 
> Portugal Urban Photo Contest *
> 
> *Norte: (transportes e infra; projectos)
> AMP: (transportes e infra; projectos)
> Centro: (transportes e infra; projectos)
> AML: (transportes e infra; projectos)
> Sul: (transportes e infra; projectos)
> Ilhas: (transportes e infra; projectos)*
> 
> As fotos de cidades, etc ficam nos foruns principais de cada região.
> 
> Seria útil um sub-forum parecido com o que existe no forum brasileiro : _Arquitectura e discussões urbanas_... para conversas mais gerais sobre as cidades/urbanismo sem focar uma região específica.


E onde metes o tgv p.e. ? 

O país é pequeno, facilmente arranjas projectos que apanham várias regiões.

( Daniel_Portugal, capaz, atirei os valores quase do ar, mas era só para mostrar que só existe Lisboa e mais uma ou outra zona, o resto é deserto )


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

se te focares no conteúdo vais dizer que eu tou a dizer verdade, e não consegues negá-lo

o resto é choradinho

*FACTO- a moderação deveria ser imparcial ou neste caso não estar toda pelo "Não". é uma situação completamente injusta pelo "Sim" QUE GANHOU MESMO CONTRA TODOS OS VOTOS DOS MODERADORS*

essa é que essa. GET OVER IT e aceitem a derrota


----------



## _Rick_

Mas porque é que não podem esses gerais ficarem aparte?? Não é como se não houvesse discussões gerais e depois subdivisões em lado nenhum deste forum. Há algum impedimento técnico do modelo do forum sobre isso???
è que mesmo que haja basta abrir uma secção de discussão nacional para essas coisas.


----------



## Marco Bruno

Barragon said:


> Marco penso que é impossível meteres threads de TI gerais como o TGV ou o Estradas em cada região...


sim é verdade, ficava só o projectos dentro de cada região, e deixava-se o TI como está actualmente


----------



## Reflex

Aquilo que eu propunho fazer é o seguinte: fazermos 2 polls:
1- escolhemos quais as regiões em que se deve dividir o forum;
2- escolhemos quais os actuais subforuns que devem ser divididos;

Eu penso que assim é melhor, permite 1 discussão mais alargada!


----------



## Portvscalem

distraídos... honestamente, é tanto thread para debater isto que ja nem se sabe qual é o verdadeiro...


----------



## Reflex

Outra questão, temos já 15 modelos. Como fazer, caso apareçam mais propostas? É que não me parece muito lógico levarmos 20 ou 30 propostas diferentes a votação porque os votos tendem-se a espalhar em demasia...
Temos a hipotese de fazer 1ª e 2ª volta, mas implicaria ainda mais polls!:lol:


----------



## Ennis

mg: *Quatro* threads para a regionalização do forum :nuts:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Quatro?? Só conheço 3...


----------



## Reflex

Já tirei 1 deles de sticky...


----------



## Ennis

Como se faz para votar?


----------



## _Rick_

Reflex said:


> Outra questão, temos já 15 modelos. Como fazer, caso apareçam mais propostas? É que não me parece muito lógico levarmos 20 ou 30 propostas diferentes a votação porque os votos tendem-se a espalhar em demasia...
> Temos a hipotese de fazer 1ª e 2ª volta, mas implicaria ainda mais polls!:lol:


Realmente já começam a ser muitas propostas :nuts:
Às tantas vai ter mesmo de ser 1a e 2a volta :| Gostamos muito de polls nós :lol:

Eu acho é que as duas ultimas propostas têm de ser votadas aparte. Do genero uma votação se as pessoas preferem logo a divisão por regioes e dentro de cada os tais topicos ou continuava a divisao por topicos como está mas dentro desses é que se dividia por regiões. Uma poll simples (ou esperemos que seja )


----------



## Barragon

^^ Sim.. as duas ultimas apresentam um modelo (só diferem no TI que tb tem regio)

As outras apresentam outro modelo que tem logo a regionalização cá fora.


----------



## Reflex

_Rick_ said:


> Eu acho é que as duas ultimas propostas têm de ser votadas aparte. Do genero uma votação se as pessoas preferem logo a divisão por regioes e dentro de cada os tais topicos ou continuava a divisao por topicos como está mas dentro desses é que se dividia por regiões. Uma poll simples (ou esperemos que seja )


Mais polls não!:lol:
É que assim teriam que ser 4! (1ª e 2ª volta, poll para saber que subforuns dividir e + esta!) Eu acho que tem bastante lógica que as 2 ultimas sejam votadas lado-a-lado com as outras.


----------



## Reflex

Neste momento já não podes votar nesta poll, porque já está fechada.
Mas como se levantaram questões sobre a legitimidade desta poll, foi aberta novo thread com poll a perguntar se concordam que a votação da regionalização se faça de novo. Se cumprires as regras, podes votar nessa...


----------



## _Rick_

Reflex said:


> Mais polls não!:lol:
> É que assim teriam que ser 4! (1ª e 2ª volta, poll para saber que subforuns dividir e + esta!) Eu acho que tem bastante lógica que as 2 ultimas sejam votadas lado-a-lado com as outras.


Mas como o Barragon disse essas são modelos e não propriamente indicativas de que regiões separar. Eu nem coloquei nomes de regiões nesse post. Qualquer que sejam as regiões escolhidas podem ser adaptadas a esse modelo.

Acho que podes fazer lado a lado com outras opções mas na poll de "que subforuns dividir?". Esta é mais uma proposta de divisão de subforuns do que outra coisa. 

Alias a diferença entre a ideia que apresentei e a que o Barragon adaptou é que eu acho que T&I também se podem subdividir e ele acha que não vale a pena. Isto está mais de acordo com "que subforuns dividir?".


----------



## Reflex

Sinceramente preferia que vocês (ou no caso, tu, porque o Barra já o fez) apresentassem propostas das regiões dentro deste modelo... É que senão nunca mais chegamos a 1 consenso...


----------



## Sky11

Isto tá cada vez melhor.
As regras agora são claras mas mesmo assim há 2 votos no "não" de forumers que não participam há meses....
Mas são votos válidos. Só estou a blá blá :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Tu realmente...:lol:
Mas olha que por exemplo o ultimo post do jvstorres, que votou sim, foi em Agosto!


----------



## Barragon

Sky11 said:


> Isto tá cada vez melhor.
> As regras agora são claras mas mesmo assim há 2 votos no "não" de forumers que não participam há meses....
> Mas são votos válidos. Só estou a blá blá :lol:


Olha... o não está a ganhar :hilarious porque será? será do guaraná? :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Talvez porque o pessoal quer resolver isto de uma vez por todas! E só fazem é bem!


----------



## Barragon

^^ mas isso de que sub foruns dividir terás que ver com uma poll 

Ref no que referiste em cima, teremos que escolher quais as regiões que queremos numa poll

Depois quais os sub foruns a regionalizar 

E depois mais nada?


----------



## Reflex

Sendo assim, julgo que primeiro deveremos escolher em poll quais os subforuns a dividir, para depois apresentar propostas concretas no modelo...

Mais nada? Que eu me lembre, não... Há mais?:dunno:


----------



## Barragon

Espero que não


----------



## Sky11

Barragon said:


> Olha... o não está a ganhar :hilarious porque será? será do guaraná? :lol:


É normal que nesta votação ganhe o "não".
Primeiro porque recebe a maior parte dos votos de quem votou "sim" à regionalização (como ganharam.... :lol.
E depois porque, do lado dos "perdedores", vários estão a votar não a nova votação - nomeadamente os moderadores - o que se compreende: significa que aceitam a derrota :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Sim, depois de tanta volta e reviravolta, o que o pessoal quer é mesmo resolver isto de 1 vez por todas!


----------



## daniel322

eu voto não.. 


Reflex said:


> Neste momento já não podes votar nesta poll, porque já está fechada.
> Mas como se levantaram questões sobre a legitimidade desta poll, foi aberta novo thread com poll a perguntar se *concordam que a votação da regionalização se faça de novo*. Se cumprires as regras, podes votar nessa...


então.. mas se o "não" ganhar nessa poll significa que o resultado desta votação se mantém?


----------



## Reflex

Exactamente!


----------



## daniel322

e existe alguma possibilidade de mudar o meu voto no outro thread?


----------



## Reflex

Por uma questão de coerência para com o que se passou nos posts #163 e #164 deste thread, não dará para mudar a votação.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

se voltarem atrás com a regionalização é o descrédito total por parte da moderação

agora porque alguém "disse que tinha duvidas"..( 1 dia depois da decisão tomada e muito "lobby" em cima... ) olha que pena! como se voces não tivessem todos pelo "Não", e mesmo votando deste modo o "povo" , votou a favor e trocou-vos as voltas! afinal parece que há pessoas que querem que isto ande pra frente, CRESÇA e não sofra uma ESTAGNAÇÃO, que é isso que voces do "Não" defendem no fundo. ficar tudo na mesma

vá, aceitem lá a derrota como homens e parem com as trapalhadas que não dignificam em nada este fórum

a vitória da regionalização é a "vitória do povo", e neste momento nada me daria mais gozo depois das tentativas de descrédito e negativização continuas de que esta opção tem sido tomada, até indirectamente pelos moderadores

tenho dito


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

para mim era regiões NUTS II e tá andar.. para quê inventar a roda ?! voces vivem no mesmo país que eu? vejo com cada modelo mais complexo.. francamente, parece que andamos a brincar ao Lego, , cada um faz um modelo mais esquisito que o outro (puxando a brasa á sua sardinha naturalmente..)!


----------



## fred_mendonca

Exactamente!


----------



## pedrodepinto

Já começamos a querer mudar outra vez o voto :lol:?


----------



## NewTomorrow

Os Açores e a Madeira são realidades diferentes deveriam estar separados.

Os dois separados podem crescer mais .


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> para mim era regiões NUTS II e tá andar.. para quê inventar a roda ?! voces vivem no mesmo país que eu? vejo com cada modelo mais complexo.. francamente, parece que andamos a brincar ao Lego, , cada um faz um modelo mais esquisito que o outro (puxando a brasa á sua sardinha naturalmente..)!


Portanto, basicamente tu podes ter direito à tua opinião, mas os outros não... ou seja, a democracia afinal é quando te interessa... Os modelos irão a votação, o que recolher maior numero de votos é o que ganha. Acho que os forumers têm todo o dia de darem as suas ideias, desde que minimamente aceitavel e encaixavel na realidade do forum portugues...


----------



## Barragon

O que se passa aqui é que o pessoal não sabe se basta separar as regiões por pessoas.. ou se as regiões depois crescem se forem todinhas separadas (não queremos regiões as moscas)

Dos Azores só temos um foreiro.. por isso seria pertinente metermos as ilhas.


----------



## Barragon

o tekno anda revoltado .. calma rapaz. Será que não podes exprimir os teus argumentos/sentimentos de uma forma mais pacífica?

Nesta votação está a acontecer mesmo o que eu esperava


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> se voltarem atrás com a regionalização é o descrédito total por parte da moderação
> 
> agora porque alguém "disse que tinha duvidas"..( 1 dia depois da decisão tomada e muito "lobby" em cima... ) olha que pena! como se voces não tivessem todos pelo "Não", e mesmo votando deste modo o "povo" , votou a favor e trocou-vos as voltas! afinal parece que há pessoas que querem que isto ande pra frente, CRESÇA e não sofra uma ESTAGNAÇÃO, que é isso que voces do "Não" defendem no fundo. ficar tudo na mesma


:lol::lol:
Volto-te a explicar: nós tinhamos uma opção simples - não abrir a poll, decidir por nós proprios. Isto não é como "lá fora", onde a existencia de eleições está prevista na Constituição. Nós temos simplesmente a hipotese de não democratizarmos o forum e decidirmos por nós proprio. Alias, em limite, até poderiamos abrir a poll votarem sim e nós decidirmos que afinal não queriamos e deixar tudo na mesma. Em limite, Miguel, isto é possivel... É obvio que não o fariamos/faremos, mas podiamos... Tenta perceber que aqui a moderação não é obrigada absolutamente nada a democratizar o que quer que seja e se o fizemos foi porque queriamos que a decisao fosse de todos. Portanto pára de imputar responsabilidades à moderação, porque nós não temos necessidade nenhuma de estarmos com golpes.[/QUOTE]




TeKnO_Lx said:


> vá, aceitem lá a derrota como homens e parem com as trapalhadas que não dignificam em nada este fórum


Porque é que não vais ver a tendencia de voto da moderação? Já que nos acusaste de fazer lobbys e pressoes na 1ª poll talvez não fosse mau de todo que agora também falasses. Ou é só quando te interessa?



TeKnO_Lx said:


> a vitória da regionalização é a "vitória do povo", e neste momento nada me daria mais gozo depois das tentativas de descrédito e negativização continuas de que esta opção tem sido tomada, até indirectamente pelos moderadores


Eu diria que a regionalização é a vitoria de "meio povo mais um". De qualquer modo saudo que não tenhas seguido a opção de alguns e tenhas votado também nesta poll, de modo a poder esclarecer de uma vez por todas esta situação e se possa rapida, eficazmente e sem questões prosseguir para a escolha e implementação do modelo a seguir!kay:


----------



## Reflex

Barragon said:


> Nesta votação está a acontecer mesmo o que eu esperava


Tinha toda a lógica que isto acontecesse, afinal foi um grupo pequeno que levantou as questões. Mas assim - caso se confirme a vitoria do não - acaba-se qualquer legitimidade para se falar da poll e podemos então partir unidos, na medida do possivel, para esta nova fase do forum portugues. Só que infelizmente alguns não compreendem o lado pedagogico que é necessario que uma moderação possua. É pena que para alguns, democracia seja só quando interessa e que não percebam o quão dificil é agradar a gregos e troianos e conciliar opinioes de pessoas tao diferentes como as que por aqui passam. Mas pronto, um gajo bebe 1 copo e fica tudo bem!:cheers:


----------



## Reflex

Dos Açores temos um numero minimamente significativo de threads de fotos e pouquissimos de projectos. São realidades diferentes, mas o baixissimo numero de threads nao justifica a separação...


----------



## Barragon

Eu acho arriscado apostarmos uma separação por nuts II porque há zonas que têm poucos threads..


----------



## Barragon

^^ nem mais!

Isto em Santos era tudo a malhar cervejola :cheers1:


----------



## Reflex

Pessoalmente também não concordo. Mas o melhor é mesmo continuar o processo, levar a votação as propostas e ver qual ganha!

Outra coisa, acho que era melhor votar 1º a divisao e so depois os modelos. (acho que já disse isto!)


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Barragon said:


> o tekno anda revoltado .. calma rapaz. Será que não podes exprimir os teus argumentos/sentimentos de uma forma mais pacífica?
> 
> Nesta votação está a acontecer mesmo o que eu esperava


admito, por vezes, gosto de criar caos, é a minha veia de Falancio a vir ao de cima :lol:

mas se pagarem uma cerveja fica tudo bem


----------



## JohnnyMass

TeKnO_Lx said:


> a vitória da regionalização é a "vitória do povo", e neste momento nada me daria mais gozo depois das tentativas de descrédito e negativização continuas de que esta opção tem sido tomada, até indirectamente pelos moderadores
> 
> tenho dito


falou a voz da razão! BRAVO!:applause: a mim também nada me daria mais gozo que agora dizer:

"olha afinal a moderação decidiu que vai mesmo ficar tudo na mesma...

embrulha lá agora... já não vais ficar com o teu cantinho lisboeta e vais mesmo de continuar a misturar-te com o resto do país."

confesso que era merecido.


----------



## Reflex

Barragon said:


> ^^ Claro .. o NAL é de Lisboa.
> 
> Benavente é centro? penso que Benavente é mais AML que outra coisa... mas pronto, são esses pequenos aspectos.


Então Benavente não passou a Alentejo para receber uns fundos extra?


----------



## JohnnyMass

TeKnO_Lx said:


> para mim era regiões NUTS II e tá andar.. para quê inventar a roda ?! voces vivem no mesmo país que eu? vejo com cada modelo mais complexo.. francamente, parece que andamos a brincar ao Lego, , cada um faz um modelo mais esquisito que o outro (puxando a brasa á sua sardinha naturalmente..)!


já me começas a chatear com a tua conversa... então mas agora temos que seguir sempre a tua opinião? um pouco de humildade ficava-te bem...


----------



## Reflex

Barragon said:


> Eu acho que o TI só ganhava se fosse separado dessa forma. Já viste a quantidade de threads que existem acerca daqueles subforuns?
> 
> Esqueci-me de acrescentar nos nomes o seguinte:
> 
> Estradas/Pontes
> Caminhos de Ferro/Metro
> Aviação/Aeroportos
> (ou outros nomes que lhes quisessem chamar)
> 
> De acordo com o modelo de regionalização que meti, este é só um exemplo... depois será facil meter dentro do modelo a nova separação em regiões.


Tens noção que isto complexifica isto a nível inimagináveis, certo?:lol:
Como é que fazemos para as pessoas decidirem se querem o T&I assim dividido? Abrimos nova poll?:lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass

TeKnO_Lx said:


> agradecia-se quanto mais simples melhor.. por ex porque por Minho e Tras-os-Montes e não apenas Norte?! *quem sabe onde raio são essas regioes*, então os estrangeiros? como as Beiras.. *só falta virem com Beira Baixa e Beira Alta.. quem sabe onde raio fica uma ou outra*? ponham "Centro" e tá a andar! ou seja um modelo administrativo do século x.. daqui a nada poem "subforum distrito de vila nova da rabona "..


:lol: se TU não sabes então problema é teu! agradecia era que parasses com a campanha do costume, é muito aborrecido estar sempre a ler a mesma conversa.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

JohnnyMass said:


> falou a voz da razão! BRAVO!:applause: a mim também nada me daria mais gozo que agora dizer:
> 
> "olha afinal a moderação decidiu que vai mesmo ficar tudo na mesma...
> 
> embrulha lá agora... já não vais ficar com o teu cantinho lisboeta e vais mesmo de continuar a misturar-te com o resto do país."
> 
> confesso que era merecido.


era só o que faltava, ora então nós votamos em vocês para tentarem evoluir e não "estagnar" o fórum. _os moderadores passam e o fórum fica_, e um pouquinho de humildade ficar-te-ia bem enquanto moderador

vamos ser francos, vocês não estão a fazer mais do que o vosso trabalho, o que até neste caso, *no meu entender*, foram uma força de bloqueio e até parciais, façe ao desenvolvimemto do forum que todos queremos

*até parece que querem que este modelo formal se mantenha para sempre e não evoluisse*? eu já nem digo nada, por mais que tento perceber , não consigo perceber..


*não gostassem da regionalização, levavam outro modelo a discussão mas nem isso não conseguiram fazer.* é isto sempre que eu tenho dito, apesar de ser adepto do modelo da regionalização. apenas não queria que ficasse tudo na mesma, quando existem problemas formais e de organização graves no fórum, que os há, e vocês tentarem sempre escamuteá-los/menorizá-los e nunca conseguiram desmontá-los

por isso o povo votou, e com razão. ganharam mesmo contra a moderação em peso, e devem tirar dai conclusões sobre a justeza da vossa posição façe ás opções impostas, que muito basicamente eram _estagnar vs evoluir_


----------



## JohnnyMass

Reflex said:


> A questão é a seguinte: houve alguem (nao me recordo quem) que referiu que a localização do NAL fica fora da AML (refiro-me mesmo do ponto de vista geografico, nao estou a falar agora do forum). É verdade?


é verdade! o concelho de benavente não faz parte da AML!:yes:


----------



## Reflex

Barragon said:


> Eu acho que o TI só ganhava se fosse separado dessa forma. Já viste a quantidade de threads que existem acerca daqueles subforuns?
> 
> Esqueci-me de acrescentar nos nomes o seguinte:
> 
> Estradas/Pontes
> Caminhos de Ferro/Metro
> Aviação/Aeroportos
> (ou outros nomes que lhes quisessem chamar)
> 
> De acordo com o modelo de regionalização que meti, este é só um exemplo... depois será facil meter dentro do modelo a nova separação em regiões.


Outra coisa: temos pouco mais de 500 thread no T&I. Se tu deixas 1 forum principal + 3 sub-subforuns fica 1 média pouco superior a 100 threads/divisão. Isso dá 3 míseras páginas por cada. Valerá a pena?


----------



## JohnnyMass

_Rick_ said:


> Como se disse nas noticias muitas vezes fala-se que aquilo fica em Alcochete porque ficará no antigo campo de Tiro de Alcochete mas o campo de tiro tinha territórios de diversos concelhos e nem todos pertencem à AML.
> 
> O que disseram é que o aeroporto ficara em Benavente e Montijo. A parte do Montijo é da AML (embora apenas o seja devido a ser administrado por uma freguesia que está disjunta como se está a discutir aqui) mas Benavante não faz parte da AML e portanto nas propostas que separam AML seria centro.


o campo de tiro de alcochete fica 100% na freguesia de samora correia, concelho de benavente.


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> Outra coisa: temos pouco mais de 500 thread no T&I. Se tu deixas 1 forum principal + 3 sub-subforuns fica 1 média pouco superior a 100 threads/divisão. Isso dá 3 míseras páginas por cada. Valerá a pena?


O que acontece neste caso é que as notícias postas nos threads gerais (Estradas de portugal, thread ferroviario, metropolitano de lisboa) seriam repartidas em novos threads kay:


----------



## JohnnyMass

Barragon said:


> ^^ Claro .. o NAL é de Lisboa.
> 
> Benavente é centro? penso que Benavente é mais AML que outra coisa... mas pronto, são esses pequenos aspectos.


Benavente é Sul! Distrito de Santarém e Região do Ribatejo!


----------



## JohnnyMass

Não faz sentido algum estar a regionalizar os TI.


----------



## JohnnyMass

estás a pedir-me humildade a mim???:lol: logo tu, o supra-sumo da arrogância neste fórum? :rofl:

pensas que és muito bom a mudar a conversa mas não és...

já cansa essa conversa da "evolução" do fórum... quem te assegura que isso vai acontecer????? és vidente por acaso??? tens cá uma piada tu...


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> era só o que faltava, ora então nós votamos em vocês para tentarem evoluir e não "estagnar" o fórum. _os moderadores passam e o fórum fica_


Não é bem assim, aqui temos poucos poderes mas as costas largas. Não que isso me faça mais ou menos prepotente, mas no SSC existem tendência a ficarem ambos...



TeKnO_Lx said:


> vamos ser francos, vocês não estão a fazer mais do que o vosso trabalho, o que até neste caso, *no meu entender*, foram uma força de bloqueio e até parciais, façe ao desenvolvimemto do forum que todos queremos


Estamos a fazer o nosso trabalho, sim. Mas o nosso trabalho poderia ser feito sem referendos, tipo "achamos que o melhor a fazer é continuar assim, portanto decidimos por nós mesmos assim". Como já te referi, a democracia lá fora é bastante mais perfeita que está cá dentro. E não querendo que ninguém ache extraordinariamente magnanimo o modo como a moderação decidiu encarar este processo (através de referendo), não fazia mal nenhum entenderes que nada nem ninguém nos poderia obrigar a fazer isto.
Quanto à parcialidade: pois claro que fomos! Não era suposto? Nós aqui não somos só árbitros, somos também jogadores. Como tal temos tanto direito de sermos parciais como tu. E olha que puxaste, só tu, bem mais a brasa à tua sardinha do que nós 4 todos juntos...



TeKnO_Lx said:


> *até parece que querem que este modelo formal se mantenha para sempre e não evoluisse*? eu já nem digo nada, por mais que tento perceber , não consigo perceber..
> 
> 
> *não gostassem da regionalização, levavam outro modelo a discussão mas nem isso não conseguiram fazer.* é isto sempre que eu tenho dito, apesar de ser adepto do modelo da regionalização. apenas não queria que ficasse tudo na mesma, quando existem problemas formais e de organização graves no fórum


Andas-te a tornar repetitivo, não andas? Já te passou pela cabeça que exista, sei lá, pessoal que queira mesmo que as coisas fiquem como estão? Ou esses são casos "menores" (tolitos, coitados...) na tua optica só porque não têm a tua grande visão. Às vezes, aceitar que existe quem pense de modo diferente não era mau... Tu apresentaste a tua proposta no sentido de mudança. Trata de aceitar que outros não queiram mudar e que possam achar que isso é o melhor para o SSC. 



TeKnO_Lx said:


> por isso o povo votou, e com razão. ganharam mesmo contra a moderação em peso, e devem tirar dai conclusões


Portanto nós temos que aceitar que o povo votou, mas tu não podes aceitar que a moderação também tem direito ao voto e a expressão a sua opinião... Humm, funny!:laugh:


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> Tens noção que isto complexifica isto a nível inimagináveis, certo?:lol:
> Como é que fazemos para as pessoas decidirem se querem o T&I assim dividido? Abrimos nova poll?:lol:


Eu acho que essa divisão do TI é melhor que a divisão por regiões mas o resto do pessol e´que escolhe...

As polls teriam que ser de duração curta.

Terias que meter uma poll primeira:

Que sub foruns deverão ser divididos:
TI (em temas ou regiões - a escolher mais tarde)
PC (em regiões)
Fotos/Urbanismo (em regiões)

Depois, e dependendo do resultado:

Farias uma poll para saber em que regiões dividirias as PC e Fotos
Farias outra poll para decidir qual o modelo de divisão dos TI caso este fosse escolhido para ser dividido.

Caso esta ultima poll desse para o lado das regiões ... porias as regiões de forma igual a PC e fotos... caso desse para os temas... teríamos ver se todos decidiam com unanimidade pelos temas que referi, se por outros.


----------



## Barragon

JohnnyMass said:


> Não faz sentido algum estar a regionalizar os TI.


Mas faz sentido meter por temas?


----------



## Reflex

Barragon said:


> Eu acho que essa divisão do TI é melhor que a divisão por regiões mas o resto do pessol e´que escolhe...
> 
> As polls teriam que ser de duração curta.
> 
> Terias que meter uma poll primeira:
> 
> Que sub foruns deverão ser divididos:
> TI (em temas ou regiões - a escolher mais tarde)
> PC (em regiões)
> Fotos/Urbanismo (em regiões)
> 
> Depois, e dependendo do resultado:
> 
> Farias uma poll para saber em que regiões dividirias as PC e Fotos
> Farias outra poll para decidir qual o modelo de divisão dos TI caso este fosse escolhido para ser dividido.
> 
> Caso esta ultima poll desse para o lado das regiões ... porias as regiões de forma igual a PC e fotos... caso desse para os temas... teríamos ver se todos decidiam com unanimidade pelos temas que referi, se por outros.


Só faço se me deixares fazer quote deste teu post e po-lo no 1º post de cada poll para provar que não é a moderação a maníaca das poll!!:lol::lol:
Eu estou contigo, acho que é o melhor a fazer. Porém... temo que tanta poll desmotive um pouco o pessoal, entendes?


----------



## JohnnyMass

Barragon said:


> Mas faz sentido meter por temas?


eu disse regionalizar não tematizar!


----------



## Barragon

^^ Então como seria possível avançar com as coisas? 

vês como é bom por vezes um pouco de ditadura :lol:


----------



## Barragon

JohnnyMass said:


> eu disse regionalizar não tematizar!


et: tudo bem Jicas só queria saber a tua opinião acerca dos temas da TI :yes:

Eu acho que não faz sentido nenhum regionalizar as TI... sendo assim já se tirava uma poll


----------



## Reflex

Se alguém nos der nas orelhas acabamos com o processo de regionalização!:lol:


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> Se alguém nos der nas orelhas acabamos com o processo de regionalização!:lol:


Então tenho que preparar a minha carabina :lol:


----------



## MrAnderson

Basicamente existem 3zonas:

Grande Lisboa e arredores
Grande Porto / zona Norte
Resto do pais


Criam mais que isto, sao zonas mortas sem movimentos.

E mesmo isto já é demais.

Este forum neste momento faz-me lembrar (pelo que li porque felizmente não sou desse tempo) os tempos do PREC, em que o povo é que mandava, mesmo sem perceber nada do assunto, e depois claro, com os belos resultados que isso deu na Lisnave e em todas as outras...hno:


----------



## Reflex

Alguém quer fechar esta poll? É que à mais de meio-dia que ninguém vota!:lol:


----------



## daniel322

por mim ficava como está.. os threads estão bem identificados e uma separação não vai resolver nada. se existem problemas de convivência a moderação actua. não é separando as regiões, do mesmo modo que se separam dois miúdos mimados que se chatearam, que os problemas deixam de surgir..


----------



## pedrodepinto

Se está nas regras que fica aberta durante 7 dias ...


----------



## Reflex

Eu sei, estava a brincar... Nem a moderação arrisca a fazer o que quer que seja, senão cai-nos metade do pessoal em cima, encontrando aí motivos para nova poll!


----------



## Reflex

Devias era ter aparecido uns 3 dias mais cedo. Assim o sim não tinha ganho!:lol:
Agora neste momento não há nada a fazer, a não ser que a poll que está aberta dê a vitória do sim, o que parece que não irá acontecer, dada a actual e clara tendência no não...


----------



## fred_mendonca

Vamos com calma pois a poll só fecha dia 31.


----------



## Reflex

Ainda não votaste!


----------



## fred_mendonca

Tenho tempo!


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> se for para compensar o erro de terem criado este thread ou terem sequer votado/votado contra, influenciando o thread da regionalização, percebendo que não deviam ter feito nenhuma das opções anteriores, estão á vontade para se remediar de uma forma positiva


Queria só esclarecer 1 coisa em relação a isto:
Não posso nem quero falar em nome do Johnny, mas posso-te dizer que em relação a mim o não se deve a uma aceitação democrática do resultado (independentemente de ser ou não a minha tendência) e de uma não-justificação, na minha óptica, de uma nova votação.
Portanto não me estou a corrigir do que quer que seja, porque acho que a minha actuação nesta questão foi sempre justa: lutei por aqui que quis, não consegui, aceitei e estou agora empenhado a ajudar o forum nesta nova fase... E neste momento, confesso-me empenhado em que o não saia vencedor desta poll para podermos de uma vez por todas sair deste impasse em que caimos!


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> Alguém quer fechar esta poll? É que à mais de meio-dia que ninguém vota!:lol:


Eu acho que se devia fechar


----------



## Barragon

daniel322 said:


> por mim ficava como está.. os threads estão bem identificados e uma separação não vai resolver nada. se existem problemas de convivência a moderação actua. não é separando as regiões, do mesmo modo que se separam dois miúdos mimados que se chatearam, que os problemas deixam de surgir..


Estão muito bem organizados sem dúvida ... :nuts:


----------



## Reflex

Eu acho que deviamos abrir 1 poll a perguntar se deviamos ou não fechar esta...:hilarious


----------



## fred_mendonca

:lol:


----------



## Barragon

ainda faltam 4 dias hno:


----------



## Reflex

Bom, mas visto a tendência estar cada vez mais acentuada, julgo que podemos continuar a preparar os modelos no outro thread. Têm surgido boas propostas! De qualquer modo acho dificil que no espaço de 1 mês esteja tudo implementada e a funcionar a 100%.


----------



## Barragon

Era bom que isso fosse possível... uma solução seria diminuir o tempo da poll... em vez de 1000 dias metias só 3 ou 4 dias


----------



## Reflex

Sim, as proximas terão uma dimensão menor, disso não há dúvidas!kay:
Porém há que dizer que na votação relativamente à regionalização os votos foram recorrentes ao longo de todos os 7 dias. Nesta é que houve 1 afluencia enorme no 1º dia, média no 2º e hoje houve ainda apenas 1 unico voto...:dunno:


----------



## daniel322

Reflex said:


> Agora neste momento não há nada a fazer


eu sei.. por isso mesmo é que me tenho mantido à parte da discussão..


----------



## Reflex

Mas se tiveres ideias/orientações no modelo a escolher, podes sempre dizer!


----------



## pedrodepinto

daniel322 said:


> por mim ficava como está.. os threads estão bem identificados e uma separação não vai resolver nada. se existem problemas de convivência a moderação actua. não é separando as regiões, do mesmo modo que se separam dois miúdos mimados que se chatearam, que os problemas deixam de surgir..


Com os diabos, deixaste o sim ganhar :rant:!
És um maroto :lol:!


----------



## Mr Strangelet

daniel322 said:


> por mim ficava como está.. os threads estão bem identificados e uma separação não vai resolver nada. se existem problemas de convivência a moderação actua. não é separando as regiões, do mesmo modo que se separam dois miúdos mimados que se chatearam, que os problemas deixam de surgir..


Faço minhas as tuas palavras!!:cheers:


----------



## napolit

Jaja, finalmente votei que sim


----------



## daniel322

Reflex said:


> Mas se tiveres ideias/orientações no modelo a escolher, podes sempre dizer!


Espero é que não escolham nada do tipo: _AML_, _AMP_ e _Resto do País_ 
é que isso é praticamente um insulto.. faz lembrar a velha história do "_Lisboa e Porto são Portugal e o resto é paisagem_"

se é para fazer espero ver tratadas as regiões de igual forma..


----------



## Sky11

daniel322 said:


> é que isso é praticamente um insulto.. faz lembrar a velha história do "_Lisboa e Porto são Portugal e o resto é paisagem_"


Podes crer. Lisboa é Portugal e o resto é paisagem. Assim é que é. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Reflex

daniel322 said:


> Espero é que não escolham nada do tipo: _AML_, _AMP_ e _Resto do País_
> é que isso é praticamente um insulto.. faz lembrar a velha história do "_Lisboa e Porto são Portugal e o resto é paisagem_"
> 
> se é para fazer espero ver tratadas as regiões de igual forma..


Nenhum modelo sério apresentado até agora se baseia nesses moldes. A "paisagem" tem sido dividida em Norte, Centro e Sul&Ilhas...


----------



## Pelha

daniel322 said:


> se é para fazer espero ver tratadas as regiões de igual forma..


Isso é tudo muito bonito, igualdade e tal, mas vistas a coisas à luz da realidade nua e crua, só Lisboa e Porto têm aqui neste fórum uma massa crítica que justifique a abertura de sub-foruns regionais, o resto são migalhas, desculpem-me a sinceridade, não é para ofender ninguém, mas é a minha opinião. E eu até sou assumidamente contra a regionalização do fórum, não somos assim um país tanto grande que justifique tantas fragmentações.


----------



## daniel322

por isso mesmo é que sou contra a divisão do forum.. não faz sentido numa comunidade tão pequena quanto esta.


e não é uma questão de falar só por ser bonito. vai lá ver o forum espanhol para verificares se andaluzia ou outra qq pequena não está tratada de forma igual a Madrid ou comunidade Valenciana


----------



## Reflex

Depende dos moldes em que isso for feito, até porque há possibilidade de haver desmultiplicações. Pode-se perfeitamente criar um subforum "Região Centro", que lá dentro tenha um sub-subforum "Coimbra". Isso depende tudo do grau de complexidade que queiramos adicionar a isto...


----------



## Pelha

daniel322 said:


> e não é uma questão de falar só por ser bonito. vai lá ver o forum espanhol para verificares se andaluzia ou outra qq pequena não está tratada de forma igual a Madrid ou comunidade Valenciana


Não queiras comparar o número de users de ambos os fóruns. 

A minha proposta é abrir-se um sub-fórum para cada freguesia, de cada concelho, de cada distrito, de cada região, o que acham? :clown:

Freguesiação do fórum português já! :rock:


----------



## Reflex

Acho optimo! Vou já pedir ao Jan para fechar 75% dos foruns do ssc e passar esse espaço todo para os nossas 4200 subforuns...:crazy2:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

já tinha dito mas volto a dizer, este é o meu modelo



*Norte
Centro
Lisboa ( obviamente refere-se á AM, mas o nome é fica mais bonito assim )
Alentejo
Algarve
Ilhas*



neste momento não regionalizaria os T/I (aepsar de perfeitamente plausivel), mas caso acontecesse era só mudar os sticky´s.
e não é preciso adicionar mais subforuns de P/C dentro dos regionais, basta somente translada-los para os "stický´s" dos subforuns regionais.

por ex subforum Lisboa terá como sticky Lisboa Projects e os thread com a temática de Lisboa nos P/C iriam ser transladados para a front page do subforum regional, tais como outras temáticas do tipo regional que estarão no "café", e que não dizem respeito directamente a todo o país (assunto genérico de interesse local)


----------



## Луиc

Já deves ter dito isso tantas vezes que o povo já deve saber de cor e saltiado a tua opinião.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

ok pessoal, depois de ver a opinião de pessoal afinal mudei de opinião :lol:

portanto

*Minho
Trás os Montes
Beira Alta
Beira Baixa
Ribatejo
Grande Lisboa
Alto Alentejo
Baixo Alentejo
Alentejo
Algarve*


:rofl:

p.s não se esqueçam de por um mapa no forum portugues para ver onde devo postar :lol:


----------



## Bluesence

TeKnO_Lx said:


> ok pessoal, depois de ver a opinião de pessoal afinal mudei de opinião :lol:
> 
> portanto
> 
> *Minho
> Trás os Montes
> Beira Alta
> Beira Baixa
> Ribatejo
> Grande Lisboa
> Alto Alentejo
> Baixo Alentejo
> Alentejo
> Algarve*
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> p.s não se esqueçam de por um mapa no forum portugues para ver onde devo postar :lol:


^^
O thread do "Projectos Algarve" não se aguenta se não for eu a postar, ocasionalmente, algumas noticias. Ainda assim, só tem posts de uma em uma semana. Nestas condições, como é que se vai criar uma secção inteira para o Algarve?


----------



## Луиc

TeKnO_Lx said:


> p.s não se esqueçam de por um mapa no forum portugues para ver onde devo postar :lol:


:rofl:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

o resto do pessoal ajuda.. queq achas que eu tenho feito nos ultimos 4 anos? não tenho posto só noticias de Lisboa. na realidade no inicio punha de todo o pais, depois com o aparecimento de forumers dessa região deixei muito de me preocupar muito

*eu acredito que, com um espaço formal atrairá mais pessoas dessa região*, e que não vale a pena estar a criar um subforum Sul, *para daqui a dois ano dividi-lo em 2´s. tou a pensar no médio prazo*

mas é só a minha opinião.. se não queres um subforum para o Algarve, então nem vale a pena eu estar a defende-lo.. lol

devias ser o mais interessado nesta questão


----------



## Луиc

Agora pus-me a observar o sub-forum dos transportes, que regra geral não vou lá. Aquilo está mesmo uma barafunda total, uma desgraça de uma confusão. Existem n tópicos a falar do mesmo. Vários são os da nova ponte ou do novo aeroporto...que barafunda, mais parece as casas dos ingleses, porcas e sujas :nuts:


----------



## Barragon

A divisão mais acertada IMO foi aquela que eu referi, tendo dois critérios de escolha:

A quantidade de pessoas e threads 

A possibilidade de expansão

Estas duas condicionantes em conjunto foram tomadas em consideração através de várias ponderações em que as linhas base observáveis são:

Sem nenhuma regionalização, as pessoas de cada região não se vão interessar pela sua zona, já que é só projectos e fotos da AML e AMP.

Ao metermos a regionalização, penso que existe um maior espaço para as pessoas do resto do país se registarem e se especializarem na sua própria região.

Contudo, seguindo atentamente o paradigma actual do fórum é possível ver que existe uma desigual distribuição de foreiros por região, sendo que algumas têm que ser fundidas (Alentejo e Algarve e Ilhas etc) para que existe actividade suficiente em cada.

Regiões:

Norte
Porto
Centro
Lisboa
Alentejo e Algarve 
Ilhas

A Organização das fotos por regiões é muito benéfica IMO para não estar tudo ao molho e fé em deus.

A divisão por temas do TI seria importante para se organizarem os assuntos mais debatidos

A divisão do UPC e UUPC seria apenas um modo de se organizar a informação, sendo que na parte principal ficava só o hall of fame e pouco mais.


----------



## Bluesence

TeKnO_Lx said:


> o resto do pessoal ajuda.. queq achas que eu tenho feito nos ultimos 4 anos? não tenho posto só noticias de Lisboa. na realidade no inicio punha de todo o pais, depois com o aparecimento de forumers dessa região deixei muito de me preocupar muito
> 
> *eu acredito que, com um espaço formal atrairá mais pessoas dessa região*, e que não vale a pena estar a criar um subforum Sul, *para daqui a dois ano dividi-lo em 2´s. tou a pensar no médio prazo*
> 
> mas é só a minha opinião.. se não queres um subforum para o Algarve, então nem vale a pena eu estar a defende-lo.. lol
> 
> devias ser o mais interessado nesta questão


Eu não queria subforuns para nenhuma região


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Barragon said:


> *A divisão mais acertada IMO foi aquela que eu referi, tendo dois critérios de escolha:*
> 
> A quantidade de pessoas e threads
> 
> A possibilidade de expansão
> 
> Estas duas condicionantes em conjunto foram tomadas em consideração através de várias ponderações em que as linhas base observáveis são:
> 
> Sem nenhuma regionalização, as pessoas de cada região não se vão interessar pela sua zona, já que é só projectos e fotos da AML e AMP.
> 
> Ao metermos a regionalização, penso que existe um maior espaço para as pessoas do resto do país se registarem e se especializarem na sua própria região.
> 
> Contudo, seguindo atentamente o paradigma actual do fórum é possível ver que existe uma desigual distribuição de foreiros por região, sendo que algumas têm que ser fundidas (Alentejo e Algarve e Ilhas etc) para que existe actividade suficiente em cada.
> 
> Regiões:
> 
> Norte
> Porto
> Centro
> Lisboa
> Alentejo e Algarve
> Ilhas
> 
> A Organização das fotos por regiões é muito benéfica IMO para não estar tudo ao molho e fé em deus.
> 
> A divisão por temas do TI seria importante para se organizarem os assuntos mais debatidos
> 
> A divisão do UPC e UUPC seria apenas um modo de se organizar a informação, sendo que na parte principal ficava só o hall of fame e pouco mais.


onde disseste isso?' gostava de ver, para depois debater. mas assim é que é bom, discutir coisas de um modo claro


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Bluesence said:


> Eu não queria subforuns para nenhuma região


então não devias participar neste thread.. o thread das queixinhas é ao lado, estamos a discutir o futuro, não o passado hno:


----------



## Barragon

Este:



Barragon said:


> *O novo modelo 26 / Jan / 2008*


----------



## Bluesence

TeKnO_Lx said:


> então não devias participar neste thread.. o thread das queixinhas é ao lado, estamos a discutir o futuro, não o passado hno:


O facto de eu não concordadr não significa que eu não tenha uma palavra a dizer quanto ao modelo de regionalização, se este for avante.


----------



## Barragon

Tekno não sejas assim... 

Não ligues BSence


----------



## mynuster

TeKnO_Lx said:


> ok pessoal, depois de ver a opinião de pessoal afinal mudei de opinião :lol:
> 
> portanto
> 
> *Minho
> Trás os Montes
> Beira Alta
> Beira Baixa
> Ribatejo
> Grande Lisboa
> Alto Alentejo
> Baixo Alentejo
> Alentejo
> Algarve*
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> p.s não se esqueçam de por um mapa no forum portugues para ver onde devo postar :lol:


falta a Beira Litoral :lol: :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Eu gostava de lembrar isto:


Reflex said:


> Então está bem, uma novidade: a moderação decidiu que nem o café nem os t&i serão regionalizados. Porém abrir-se-à uma poll para que se decida se o t&i deve ou não ser tematizado!kay:


(em especial respondendo ao que o Tekno disse dos posts do café referentes a Lisboa passarem para o subforum regional... que fique isto claro: os posts do Café não serão mexidos!)


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> mas é só a minha opinião.. se não queres um subforum para o Algarve, então nem vale a pena eu estar a defende-lo.. lol
> 
> devias ser o mais interessado nesta questão


Por isso mesmo... se ele, como parte interessada, acha que não deve haver, talvez fosse necessário repensar isto! Por isso eu defendo uma junção no mesmo subforum de Alentejo + Algarve + Ilhas...


----------



## Barragon

^^ na minha opinião acho que as ilhas deverão estar separadas do Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## Reflex

Na minha opinião também é misturar agua com azeite... Mas sinceramente, achas que os threads que temos das ilhas enchem sequer 2 páginas do subforum?
A decisão terá que ser feita mediante o numero de forumers e de posts que temos...


----------



## Barragon

Acho que depois darias oportunidade para o registo de pessoas de cada região.


----------



## Reflex

Assim dás na mesma! Para não dizer que se daqui a uns meses acharmos que se justifica pedimos alguns ajustamentos...


----------



## Ondas

Barragon said:


> *O novo modelo 26 / Jan / 2008*


Penso que não se deveria dividir o Photo Contest, embora concorde que iria ficar mais organizado, penso que não há motivos suficientes para dividi-lo em dois sub-sub-fóruns


----------



## daniel322

Pelha said:


> A minha proposta é abrir-se um sub-fórum para cada freguesia, de cada concelho, de cada distrito, de cada região, o que acham? :clown:
> 
> Freguesiação do fórum português já! :rock:


concordo, e até já dou o modelo das freguesias que devem constar:









mudem tb o nome para _SSC-Forum Lisboeta_.. que é da maneira que eu desisto de vez de participar neste forum.. :banana:


----------



## Reflex

A que propósito é que veio isso agora?:|


----------



## Barragon

^^ não sei o porque desse drama...

Já não sabem aceitar da melhor forma as coisas.. e depois csguem ridiculizar-se


----------



## Barragon

Ondas said:


> Penso que não se deveria dividir o Photo Contest, embora concorde que iria ficar mais organizado, penso que não há motivos suficientes para dividi-lo em dois sub-sub-fóruns


Foi só uma sugestão kay: tenho a mesma opinião


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> Assim dás na mesma! Para não dizer que se daqui a uns meses acharmos que se justifica pedimos alguns ajustamentos...


tudo bem... por mim poderá ser dessa forma, se bem que se justificasse separar pelo menos esses dois. Mas vai a votações :gunz: :lol: kay:


----------



## Reflex

Sim, lá para o inicio de Fevereiro terão aí a pollzita para escolherem!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Reflex said:


> Por isso mesmo... se ele, como parte interessada, acha que não deve haver, talvez fosse necessário repensar isto! Por isso eu defendo uma junção no mesmo subforum de Alentejo + Algarve + Ilhas...





Barragon said:


> ^^ na minha opinião acho que as ilhas deverão estar separadas do Alentejo e Algarve.


obviamente.. não faz sentido nenhum misturar coisas completamente diferentes

não tenham medo de pedir subforuns.. há sempre temas.. já demonstrei que por ex em relação ao forum espanhol a média de posts é muito mais baixa que as nossas




Barragon said:


> Foi só uma sugestão kay: tenho a mesma opinião


não concordo com regionalização das fotos lol

Ref os assuntos do café iriam ser naturalmente regionalizado, ou achas que nos foruns regionais apenas iriam-se falar de projectos/construção? !

o intuito dos subforuns é deixarem o café para temáticas mais gerais, que digam respeito a todos, e "aliviar" um pouco a pressão no café

por ex: assuntos do café que no futuro vão para a frontpage dos subforuns regionais em

Lisboa
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569642

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=575022

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570647

Norte

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=574048
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=573946
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570872


(....)

quanto á regionalização dos T/I cada vez me faz mais sentido, tendo em conta que está cada vez mais cheio de sticky´s, que poderiam muito bem ir para os subforuns regionais. para ser honesto pareceme inevitável a médio/longo prazo ( tal como no modelo espanho). claro que o T/I se manteria, mas numa óptica mais nacional ( eventualmente manter o NAL por ex )


----------



## Barragon

O que? não achas que as fotos sejam regionalizadas? Já viste a confusão?

regionalizar o café? ... o Café não vai ser regionalizado.. assim como as TI que poderão eventualmente adquirir sub sub foruns de temas.


----------



## Reflex

Os posts do café não serão regionalizados. O dos Transportes idem, porém em relação a este ultimo vai ser aberta uma poll a perguntar se querem que sejam tematizados. Por falar nisso, alguém quer apresentar propostas para os temas ou ficam aqueles três que já se falaram?


----------



## Ondas

Portanto: Estradas, Caminho-de-ferro, Aviação, estes são os com que eu concordo kay:

Talvez acrescentasse "portos marítimos", mas não sei se valia a pena :dunno:


----------



## Barragon

Eu penso que faz sentido ficar:

Estradas/Pontes

Caminhos de Ferro/Metro/Eléctrico

Aviação/Aeroportos


----------



## Reflex

Penso que esses 3 estarão bons!kay:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

também me parecem bem


----------



## Andre_Filipe

lol, votei "sim" sem querer. O meu voto é "não"


----------



## JohnnyMass

TeKnO_Lx said:


> então não devias participar neste thread.. o thread das queixinhas é ao lado, estamos a discutir o futuro, não o passado hno:


juro-te que se continuas com essa atitude de merda não há regionalização para ninguém...


----------



## Barragon

^^ só não há para ele :lol:


----------



## Barragon

O não ganhou pronto :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass

TeKnO_Lx said:


> nesse caso não vale a pena gastar o meu tempo a explicar-te 1000 vezes o meu ponto de vista, porque por alguma razão factual ou simplesmente pessoal nunca irás concordar ou admitir que mudaste de opinião


mudar de opinião?:lol: onde é que tu viste isso?:lol: para que conste dos registos e para que vejas bem *EU JOHNNYMASS SOU CONTRA A REGIONALIZAÇÃO DO FÓRUM PORTUGUÊS!*

como bom moderador apenas estou a encarar o assunto de acordo com as preferências da "maioria" onde obviamente não me incluo! Percebeu agora? Ou tenho de usar o teu método e escrever isto 1000 vezes?:lol:


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Eu gosto da proposta do Barragon, se tiver k votar nalguma voto na dele kay:


----------



## JohnnyMass

eu também gosto da proposta do barragão, no entanto continuo com dúvidas quanto ao ribatejo que não aparece em lado nenhum e as denominações Porto e Lisboa que me parecem muito redutoras.


----------



## Reflex

Sim, trocava Lisboa e Porto por AML e AMP e juntava Alentejo, Algarve e Ilhas. E ainda pensava melhor na divisao do UPC...


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Eu acho que quando as pessoas lêem Lisboa ou Porto assumem desde logo que se esteja a falar das áreas metropolitanas, mas se acharem necessário podemos acrescentar essa info


----------



## Ondas

Reflex said:


> E ainda pensava melhor na divisao do UPC...


Essa divisão, é na minha opinião, algo que não faz sentido, pois o UPC precisa de estar junto com o UN-UPC, pois sozinhos não "sobrevivem"


----------



## Reflex

É possivel escrever legendas por baixo do titulo do subforum (como aquilo que está escrito por baixo do nome do nosso UPC), podemos lá discriminar a que se refere cada subforum...


----------



## Barragon

Eu acho que AML e AMP não são de fácil identificação..

Contudo poderão existir outras sugestões que não Lisboa ou Porto

Quando ao UPC UUPC por mim pode ficar na mesma.


----------



## Reflex

snitrom said:


> Se Braga ficar incluída num sub-fórum com o nome Porto não participo mais no fórum. Aceito democraticamente a decisão (se esta for tomada democraticamente é claro), mas não contém comigo para tamanha burrice.


Os modelos ainda vão a votação, mas nenhum modelo apresentado até agora englobando toda a regiao Norte (Porto incluido) tem como nome simplesmente Porto...
De qualquer modo - e nao querendo fazer futurologia - julgo que o Norte ficará separado da AMP...


----------



## Barragon

és uma verdadeira Maya


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

de um modo errado.. então já começa a dar palpites antes da votação.. ó ref és um moderador.. não começes a enviesar a votação :lol:


----------



## sotavento

Mas a ideia vigente não é "regionalizar" o forum português ... é "organizar" os conteudos do forum português ... e os assuntos com muita tralha é que se prevê separar ... ou em sub foruns dividios por regiões ou em sub foruns exclusivos do tema:

Forum Português:

Projectos e construção: 
- reg.a
- reg.b
- reg.c

Transportes e Infraestructuras:
- tema.a
- tema.b
- tema c

Fotos e Urbanismo: 
- reg.a
- reg.b
- reg.c

Urban Photo:
UPC

O Chacheiro .. .erm ... Café:

A seca ... erm ... discussáo ... hum ... Assembleia da Republica:

"Forum do Norte"
"AMPorto"
"Porto"
"FCP"
Projectos e construção: 
- reg.a
- reg.b
- reg.c
Transportes e Infraestructuras:
- tema.a
- tema.b
- tema c
Fotos e Urbanismo: 
- reg.a
- reg.b
- reg.c
Urban Photo:
UPC
O Chacheiro .. .erm ... Cimbalino:
A seca ... erm ... discussáo ... hum ... Assembleia do FCP:
"Resto do Norte"

"Forum do Centro"
"Coimbra"
"..." < convem deixar algo ali para o futuro

"Forum do SUL"
"Lisboa e Arredores" < serve para tudo ... Alentejo Algarve e ilhas incluidas ... a ex.parte "internacional" tambem cabe ali dentro ao molho

hno:


Ou a modos que como opção b)

Projectos e Construção
- norte
- centro
- sul e ilhas
Transportes
- estradas
- ferrovia
- aviação
- recursos hidricos (?)
O Café
Fotos
- travel.photobooks (generalidades ... fotos "á" turista) < pode ser a "Raiz" do sub forum e regionalizado
- urbanismo e urbanidades (fotos dedicadas ao urbanismo)
- lá por fora (photobooks estranjas)
- UPC (o UPC)

^^ Devia-se dar mais enfase ao ultimo sub forum .. .talvez enfiar o P&C lá dentro tambem ??? :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Acho que deviam meter tudo junto.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Reflex said:


> Os modelos ainda vão a votação, mas nenhum modelo apresentado até agora englobando toda a regiao Norte (Porto incluido) tem como nome simplesmente Porto...
> De qualquer modo - e nao querendo fazer futurologia - julgo que o Norte ficará separado da AMP...



o Porto ficar ou nao separado do Norte terá que ser votado por pessoas da AMP, e nao outras. nao quero teknos e companhia a decidir nada sobre a minha cidade e a dos meus compatriotas.


----------



## daniel322

Daniel_Portugal said:


> o Porto ficar ou nao separado do Norte terá que ser votado por pessoas da AMP, e nao outras. nao quero teknos e companhia a decidir nada sobre a minha cidade e a dos meus *compatriotas*.


vivem num país àparte? :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

se elevarmos ao expoente máximo o dito "o porto é uma nação" sim :lol: LOL

mas claro que nao. somos portugueses e com orgulho


----------



## pedrodepinto

Barragon said:


> Acho que já se podia fechar este thread :lol:


Nem pensar, tem de ir até ao fim :lol:!


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Nao percebo. O Nao ganhou e vai haver votacao?


----------



## Ondas

Esta votação era para se decidir se valia a pena votar outra vez a regionalização, porque ao que parece o "sim" ganhou por muito pouco, mas aqui ganhou o não, ou seja, não vai haver outra votação para se decidir se se deve regionalizar o fórum ou não. Como já se decidiu que vai haver regionalização, já existe uma votação para se decidir que sub-fóruns se devem regionalizar, e depois vai haver outra votação para se decidir qual o modelo da regionalização


----------



## JohnnyMass

a moderação ainda não votou!


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Arre... que complicacao...


----------



## djou23

Daniel_Portugal said:


> se elevarmos ao expoente máximo o dito "o porto é uma nação" sim :lol: LOL
> 
> mas claro que nao. somos portugueses e com orgulho


decide-te... ou sim ou sopas...


----------



## djou23

juntar o baixo vouga ao norte?:nuts:hno: nao brinquem... o que aveiro tem a ver com o norte? aveiro é centro, junto com coimbra, viseu, castelo branco etc


----------



## Reflex

Ondas said:


> Esta votação era para se decidir se valia a pena votar outra vez a regionalização, porque ao que parece o "sim" ganhou por muito pouco, mas aqui ganhou o não


Esta nova votação deve-se ao levantar de problemas na sequencia de uma omissão de uma regra importante na votação anterior e não pela pequena diferença...


----------



## Reflex

E será que a moderação pode fazê-lo?:lol:


----------



## Reflex

@Sotavento:
A ideia é fazer (caso a actual tendencia de voto desta poll se mantenha...):
Projectos:
- regiao A
- regiao B
- regiao C
.
.
Fotos
- regiao A
- regiao B
- regiao C
.
.
Transportes
- tema A
- tema B
- tema C
(a divisao do Café ainda está a ser debatida pela moderaçao...)

Sendo que o os temas do T&I a ja estarem definidos enquanto que as regioes dos Projectos e Fotos ainda serão decididas em nova poll...


----------



## Barragon

Nem mais


----------



## Reflex

Daniel_Portugal said:


> o Porto ficar ou nao separado do Norte terá que ser votado por pessoas da AMP, e nao outras. nao quero teknos e companhia a decidir nada sobre a minha cidade e a dos meus compatriotas.


Se fizeres muita questão posso pedir ao Jan para criar 1 forum só para ti e "teus compatriotas" fora do forum português. Porém enquanto isso nao for feito, serão TODOS os membros do forum português que possam votar nas polls que decidirão o modelo a ser seguido...


----------



## Reflex

Contamos que durante a proxima semana seja lançada a poll...


----------



## Poveiro

O modelo de regionalização do forum na minha optica deveria ser da seguinte forma:

*Forum Norte:*

sub-foruns:
Grande Porto
Minho
Trás-os-Montes

*Forum Centro:*

sub-foruns:

Aveiro
Coimbra
Guarda/Castelo Branco

*Forum Lisboa e Vale do tejo:*

Sub-foruns:

Grande Lisboa
Zona Oeste
Santarém
Setubal

*Forum Sul:*

Sub-foruns: 

Alentejo
Algarve

*Forum Ilhas:*

sub-foruns:

Açores
Madeira

Em cada sub-forum criava-se um thread para cada cidade (sede de concelho) onde se aglomerava as noticias, imagens e projectos tudo numa só localidade, penso que ficaria mais simplificado, e evitava-se a repetição constante de threads (como se tem verificado ultimemente).

Só manteria no actual formato os "transportes e infra-estruturas" e o "Além fronteiras", porque são projectos e infraestruturas inter-regionais, não se podendo dividir por si só.

Não sei se a minha sugestão vem tarde, mas espero que ainda a considerem...


----------



## Barragon

Terias que fazer isso para as fotos e para os projectos... penso que seriam sub foruns a mais. De qualquer forma é uma boa opinião.


----------



## HugoK

^^ é o modelo que gostei mais


----------



## fernao

Poveiro said:


> O modelo de regionalização do forum na minha optica deveria ser da seguinte forma:
> 
> *Forum Norte:*
> 
> sub-foruns:
> Grande Porto
> Minho
> Trás-os-Montes
> 
> *Forum Centro:*
> 
> sub-foruns:
> 
> Aveiro
> Coimbra
> Guarda/Castelo Branco
> 
> *Forum Lisboa e Vale do tejo:*
> 
> Sub-foruns:
> 
> Grande Lisboa
> Zona Oeste
> Santarém
> Setubal
> 
> *Forum Sul:*
> 
> Sub-foruns:
> 
> Alentejo
> Algarve
> 
> *Forum Ilhas:*
> 
> sub-foruns:
> 
> Açores
> Madeira
> 
> Em cada sub-forum criava-se um thread para cada cidade (sede de concelho) onde se aglomerava as noticias, imagens e projectos tudo numa só localidade, penso que ficaria mais simplificado, e evitava-se a repetição constante de threads (como se tem verificado ultimemente).
> 
> Só manteria no actual formato os "transportes e infra-estruturas" e o "Além fronteiras", porque são projectos e infraestruturas inter-regionais, não se podendo dividir por si só.
> 
> Não sei se a minha sugestão vem tarde, mas espero que ainda a considerem...



falta ai' pelo menos Leiria e Viseu


----------



## mynuster

^^ pois é! :rant:


----------



## Barragon

Quero a regionalização  :lol:


----------



## Луиc

HugoK said:


> ^^ é o modelo que gostei mais


Concordo! Mas colocaria em vez de Guarda/Castelo Branco Beira Interior.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

o barragôme num quer lebar cus outros :lol:


----------



## Poveiro

fernao said:


> falta ai' pelo menos Leiria e Viseu


Peço desculpa pelo meu lapso :nuts:

A ideia da beira-interior Viseu/Guarda/Castelo-Branco (como sub-forum) não está mal pensada, e beira litoral (como sub-forum) incluiria-se Aveiro, Coimbra...Leiria poderia-se incluir nesta, ou então no forum Lisboa e vale do Tejo, e no sub-forum Zona Oeste portanto.


----------



## Poveiro

Barragon said:


> Terias que fazer isso para as fotos e para os projectos... penso que seriam sub foruns a mais. De qualquer forma é uma boa opinião.


Já estariam incluidas nos threads das respectivas localidades, ja tinha mencionado isso, para evitar os tais sub-foruns e threads excessivos.


----------



## Poveiro

*A minha proposta para a regionalização do SSC Portugal*

Fiz uma espécie de raíz, a ver se vocês entendem o que pretendia:

*Forum português* (SSC Portugal)
|
|_ _ Forum: *O Café*
|
|_ _ Forum: *Transportes e Comunicações **
| |
| |_ Sub-forum: *Rodoviários* (estradas, auto-estradas, pontes)
| |
| |_ _ *Ferroviários* (comboio, TGV, etc)
| |
| |_ _ *Aeroportos*
|
|_ _ Forum:* Regiões: Imagens, Projectos e Notícias*
| | 
| |
| |_ _ _ _ _ *Norte* 
| | |
| | |_ _ _ sub-Forum: *Minho
* | | | |_ _ _ (Thread) Ex.: Guimarães
| | |
| | |_ _ _ *Grande Porto*
| | | |_ _ _ (Thread) Ex.: Povoa de Varzim
| | |
| | |_ _ _ *Trás-os-Montes*
| |
| |
| |
| |_ _ _ _ _ *Centro*
| | |
| | |_ _ _ *Beira Litoral* (Distritos: Aveiro, Coimbra)
| | |
| | |_ _ _ *Beira Interior*(Viseu,Guarda e C. Branco)
| |
| |
| |
| |_ _ _ _ *Lisboa e Vale do Tejo ***
| | |
| | |_ _ _ *Grande Lisboa
* | | |
| | |_ _ _ *Zona Oeste* 
| | |
| | |_ _ _ *Vale do Tejo* (Santarém)
| | |
| | |_ _ _ *Península de Setubal*
| |
| |
| |_ _ _ _ _ _* Sul*
| | |
| | |_ _ _ *Alentejo
* | | | 
| | |_ _ _ *Algarve
* | |
| |
| |_ _ _ _ _ _ *Ilhas*
| |
| |_ _ _ *Açores
* | |
| |_ _ _ *Madeira*
|
|
|_ _ Forum: *" Além - fronteiras"*


***- No forum Transportes e comunicações também se incluiria as fotos, projectos e noticias referentes a este tema e também todos os inestimentos publicos de caracter nacional.

****- Sabendo que alguns concelhos, estão incluídos na zona oeste e simultâneamente na Grande Lisboa, os sub-foruns poderiam ser reformulados (mas deixaria o critério para os residentes da zona de lisboa, que estão mais dentro da realidade)


É uma ideia, espero que seja do vosso agrado...


----------



## fernao

gostei, é muito semelhante a um que apresentei há uns tempos. Eu apenas acabaria com os Trasnportes, que ficariam nos foruns regionais se fossem regionais, ou no nacional se fossem transportes nacionais.

Leiria parece-me que deve ir para Beira Litoral e não Lisboa... afinal sempre foi Beira Litoral, com quem tem muito maiores ligações, está a 130 km de Lisboa e apenas a 60 de Coimbra...


----------



## Barragon

Acho muito bem que os transportes fiquem da forma que o poveiro disse... e a moderação já disse que iria ser assim. Tudo misturado não!

De resto... não sei se existe possibilidade da divisão nesses sub foruns todos


----------



## Луиc

Poveiro said:


> *A minha proposta para a regionalização do SSC Portugal*
> 
> Fiz uma espécie de raíz, a ver se vocês entendem o que pretendia:
> 
> *Forum português* (SSC Portugal)
> |
> |_ _ Forum: *O Café*
> |
> |_ _ Forum: *Transportes e Comunicações **
> | |
> | |_ Sub-forum: *Rodoviários* (estradas, auto-estradas, pontes)
> | |
> | |_ _ *Ferroviários* (comboio, TGV, etc)
> | |
> | |_ _ *Aeroportos*
> |
> |_ _ Forum:* Regiões: Imagens, Projectos e Notícias*
> | |
> | |
> | |_ _ _ _ _ *Norte*
> | | |
> | | |_ _ _ sub-Forum: *Minho
> * | | | |_ _ _ (Thread) Ex.: Guimarães
> | | |
> | | |_ _ _ *Grande Porto*
> | | | |_ _ _ (Thread) Ex.: Povoa de Varzim
> | | |
> | | |_ _ _ *Trás-os-Montes*
> | |
> | |
> | |
> | |_ _ _ _ _ *Centro*
> | | |
> | | |_ _ _ *Beira Litoral* (Distritos: Aveiro, Coimbra)
> | | |
> | | |_ _ _ *Beira Interior*(Viseu,Guarda e C. Branco)
> | |
> | |
> | |
> | |_ _ _ _ *Lisboa e Vale do Tejo ***
> | | |
> | | |_ _ _ *Grande Lisboa
> * | | |
> | | |_ _ _ *Zona Oeste*
> | | |
> | | |_ _ _ *Vale do Tejo* (Santarém)
> | | |
> | | |_ _ _ *Península de Setubal*
> | |
> | |
> | |_ _ _ _ _ _* Sul*
> | | |
> | | |_ _ _ *Alentejo
> * | | |
> | | |_ _ _ *Algarve
> * | |
> | |
> | |_ _ _ _ _ _ *Ilhas*
> | |
> | |_ _ _ *Açores
> * | |
> | |_ _ _ *Madeira*
> |
> |
> |_ _ Forum: *" Além - fronteiras"*
> 
> 
> ***- No forum Transportes e comunicações também se incluiria as fotos, projectos e noticias referentes a este tema e também todos os inestimentos publicos de caracter nacional.
> 
> ****- Sabendo que alguns concelhos, estão incluídos na zona oeste e simultâneamente na Grande Lisboa, os sub-foruns poderiam ser reformulados (mas deixaria o critério para os residentes da zona de lisboa, que estão mais dentro da realidade)
> 
> 
> É uma ideia, espero que seja do vosso agrado...


:applause: só pelo trabalho que tiveste!


----------



## JohnnyMass

a poll está quase a sair, não queimem as pestanas a inventar novos modelos organizativos!


----------



## Barragon

et: :hug: epper: :dance:


----------



## JohnnyMass

porquê o et: ?

ah! já sei, pelo trabalho que estamos a ter, certo?:lol:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

isto já parece um restaurante.. _está quase a sair _:lol:


----------



## Barragon

JohnnyMass said:


> porquê o et: ?
> 
> ah! já sei, pelo trabalho que estamos a ter, certo?:lol:


c'est vrai


----------



## Poveiro

JohnnyMass said:


> ...também não percebo quando dizem que vai haver duplicação de threads, expliquem lá como é que isso vai acontecer...


Essa observação fui eu que coloquei...embora já tenha explicado, volto a explicar de novo:

Se criar-mos mais sub-foruns, conforme o modelo que o Fernão e muito bem propôs, Fotos, Projectos e Imagens em cada região ou sub-região, iria-se evitar que um forumer cria-se um Thread logo na 1ª pagina "Forum portugal" e outro o criar outro thread com o mesmo tema num sub-forum (tal como acontece actualmente e com regularidade).

Ainda agora deparei-me com o Thread (logo na 1ª página): "Braga" criada por dois forumers diferentes onde contem fotos da cidade, etc...
E se formos ao forum "Projectos" > "Projectos Braga" (thread) estarão concerteza fotos da cidade e com a mesma temática, ou seja temos, duas repetições e mais um thread em projectos e acaba-se de falar a mesma coisa...percebes? (*Atenção*: não estou a querer insinuar ninguém,porque inclusivé eu já cometi o mesmo erro, precisamente por causa da forma que está montado o esquema actual...

A ver se me fiz entender ( eu sei que era mais fácil explicar oralmente, mas como não é possível...enfim)



JohnnyMass said:


> ...projectos e fotos nacionais ficam na página principal dos projectos e das fotos. qual é o problema??? sinceramente acho que vocês gostam é de arranjar sarna para nos coçarmos...


Falando por mim...eu não quero arranjar problemas, longe disso!...mas penso que posso dar a minha opinião (mesmo que a mesma não seja levado em conta ou considerada)...



JohnnyMass said:


> ...por favor, tenham dó, então e para irem ao café, e aos TI? Não os vão dar também? Incomoda assim tanto dar mais um clique? Não me parece que assim seja...


Não incomoda nada, e acho que a ninguém...por isso mesmo é que sou a favor da hipotese7 com a alteração por mim proposta e pelo Fernão.


----------



## Fern

Voto na hipotese tres. Se vamos ter uma divisao entao deveriamos concentrar as regioes que mais proximidade cultural tem umas das outras, proximidade perceptivel no comportamento dos nossos forumers.


----------



## Barragon

Eu voto na 3 se separarem o Sul das Ilhas
A 9 que votei (a minha) só tem os nomes diferentes... é uma questão de se mudar os nomes.


----------



## pedrodepinto

Por uma questão de melhor identificação, a hipótese 9 kay:...
Extremadura não se escreve com xis :lol:!


----------



## Barragon

^^ estamos a ficar espanholes :runaway:

Pedrito dá-me a tua opinião... questão de melhor identificação:

- Do género da hipótese 3:

Norte
AMP
Centro 
AML
Sul
Ilhas (estes dois últimos seriam separados)

ou estás a dizer que é melhor meter-se em vez de sul - alentejo e algarve?

É que debaixo de cada zona poderia-se meter a descrição das regiões.


----------



## alentejolover

pedrodepinto said:


> Por uma questão de melhor identificação, a hipótese 9 kay:...
> Extremadura não se escreve com xis :lol:!


Estremadura= Portugal

Extremadura= Espanha

Que fique bem claro:lol:


----------



## Луиc

:lol:


----------



## Ondas

Votei na hipótese 9 kay:


----------



## _Rick_

Bem acabei por votar na hipotese 5. Não acho muito bom isolar Lisboa e Porto do resto das regiões porque senão vamos ficar com zonas não muito frequentadas (considerando que a larga maioria são ou de Lisboa e Porto) e o que se passa imeadiatamente ao redor também interessará a estes forumers.

A 5 não é perfeita mas é a unica que vejo que acaba por colocar Lisboa num grupo de tamanho razoável (Estremadura e Ribatejo) sendo o que se aproxima mais à região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo. Não muito grande (como seria Lisboa mais Sul/Centro) nem muito limitativo (como seria AML sozinha).


----------



## Barragon

^^ Sim mas Extremadura não :lol:

Acho que devias também pensar na malta camone que vem cá... eles sabem lá esses nomes... Só conhecem Lisboa, Porto e Algarve :lol:


----------



## Barragon

^^ assim fica igual à 9 só que com nomes diferentes... nomes esses que poderão no fim ser clarificados

Se essa opção ganhar ( a 7 ) faço um ultimato à moderação para juntar o Alentejo e o Algarve em "Alentejo e Algarve"


----------



## _Rick_

Barragon said:


> ^^ Sim mas Extremadura não :lol:
> 
> Acho que devias também pensar na malta camone que vem cá... eles sabem lá esses nomes... Só conhecem Lisboa, Porto e Algarve :lol:


Pois mas os nomes de cada região não têm de ser aqueles (aquela pode ser a descriçao da região). Apenas acho que em termos de divisão de zonas, é a melhor. :dunno:


----------



## JohnnyMass

fernao said:


> ja' dei nos posts acima as razoes que me parecem completamente logicas para fazer da maneira como dissemos... nao percebo e' qual e' a vantagem do vosso modelo... porque nao elucidares-nos da comparacao? Eu ja' disse as razoes porque acho melhor e houve quem concordasse... tu achas que nao, muito bem, vamos discutir... e colocar todos os modelos a votacao, nao e' disso que se trata?
> 
> para ti "nao faz sentido", "nunca te passou pela cabeca", mas parece que para varias pessoas faz sentido... acahs que e' "pura mentira" que vai ficar pior??? Meu, cada um tem uma opiniao! Se eu acho que vai ficar pior agora e' uma "pura mentira", achas que eu penso que vai ficar melhor mas como sou mentiroso digo que vai ficar pior? :nuts: :lol:


acho que sim, não é verdade que vai ficar pior, pois se a razão que levou à "reorganização" do fórum foi a questão de estar tudo ao molho, *dentro do subforum projectos*, então esse problema já vai deixar de existir...

mais, não faz sentido porque imagina que quando se votou o que se iria regiionalizar se escolhia apenas os Projectos, então pela tua lógica o fórum ficaria subdividido em:

Café
Além Fronteiras
Transportes
Projectos Lisboa
Projectos Porto
Projectos Norte
Projectos Centro
Projectos Sul
Projectos Ilhas
Photo Contest

Ora bem, isto para mim não faz sentido absolutamente nenhum... então mas se tu achas que sim então boa!kay:


fernao said:


> Ha' duplicacao de threads porque a informacao de cada regiao fica dispersa por uma data de subforuns diferentes - algumas coisas de Coimbra vao ser discutidas no Subforum FOtos - subsubforum Beiras, outras vao ser discutidas no subforum Projectos - subsubforum Beiras, outras vao ser discutidas no Subforum Transportes, ainda vao aparecer uns threads a discutir coisas de Coimbra no forum nacional.... e e' uma dispersao completa, ainda pior do que estava agora, onde havia Sticky... alem disso, as noticias de Coimbra continuam sem sitio para onde ir... e isto e' para alguem de Coimbra, se for de Lisboa ou Porto ainda vai ter muito mais dificuldade...


então mas se os únicos a ser mudados são as fotos e os projectos vai haver sempre "dispersão" no café, nos TI... e quem te diz a ti que vão deixar de haver threads sticky? Não faças tempestades onde elas não existem! 

Aliás foi ponto assente desde o início que não se ia regionalizar o fórum português na sua totalidade por isso o que tu defendes é algo que foi recusado quando se meteu isto a votação.


fernao said:


> e sim, para alem da dispersao, mais uns clicks a mim fazem-me diferenca!


pronto, isso então já é um problema pessoal teu, não posso fazer nada em relação a isso.


fernao said:


> E' essa a razao porque eu por exemplo raramente vou aos TI... eu e a maior parte das pessoas nao vai tambem... e nao e' porque as pessoas nao se interessem por transportes, obviamente que interessam... e' porque? porque e' uma total confusao! Os projectos que me interessam estao sabe-se la' onde!!! Sera' que ha' algo interessante nas "Estradas"? vou espreitar... abro o thread e corro paginas e paginas a falar da CRIL, da VCI, da A121323131, do novo IC312313413412 e depois de percorrer 20 paginas encontro a noticia de que vao fazer um novo IC entre Coimbra e Tomar... porreiro... O mesmo para comboios, TGV... resultado, nunca vou ao TI, assim como a maioria das pessoas e os TI dos varios sitios nunca se discutem entre a generalidade das pessoas, ficando apenas um club de aficionados que nao fazem outra coisa. Na minha proposta inicial os TI tb iam para dentro das regioes... mas ja' deixei cair isso porque a maioria nao gostou da ideia...


falas por todos os membros do fórum então!:lol: a sério, não percebo porque se estás agora a levantar estes problemas quando tu próprio eras contra a regionalização do fórum e quando, volto a referir, ficou decidido desde o início que os TI não iam ser regionalizados... ora diz-me lá se não é vontade de estar a chatear...


fernao said:


> Agora duas regionalizacoes? uma nas FOTOS outras nos PROJECTOS??? Para que? So' dao mais trabalho, estamos a falar das coisas relacionadas com as cidades, isso tanto se discute nas fotos como nos projectos e ainda devia haver espaco para as noticias... e' assim tao complicado?


então dá mais trabalho entrar num subforum organizado por regiões onde vamos directamente à região que procuramos do que estar tudo ao molho lá dentro? onde tens de procurar e procurar até encontrar o que procuras? achas mesmo isso? desculpa lá mas tenho de discordar, e aposto que a maioria concorda comigo! 


fernao said:


> nao percebo e' porque e' que se nao concordam com este metodo, em vez de os porem 'a votacao e apresentarem os argumentos contra, pura e simplesmente a estao a eliminar a discussao e votacao de alternativas que varios foristas acham melhores


meu caro, quanto a isto, a minha resposta é esta:


fernao said:


> Eu votei NAO mas acho que a votacao foi feita agora devemos leva-la para a frente. Eu acho que as votacoes nao podem ser anuladas depois de serem feitas. Se queriam mudar era durante a votacao quando ainda nao se sabia quem iria ganhar.
> 
> Nao percebo qual e' a preocupacao de alguns com os subforuns que ficam com poucas coisas... as regioes tem que fazer sentido para interessar 'as pessoas, nao para terem muitos posts... senao qual e' o interesse de regionalizar o forum??? Se e' para terem muitos posts fica como esta'! Agora juntar Alentejo e Algarve para terem muitos posts nao faz sentido, porque um gajo de Portalegre que va' a esse forum saber do Alentejo nao tem interesse nenhum nos resorts de Vilamoura e vai ter o forum da sua regiao inundado com posts de uma regiao completamente diferente so' para fazerem numero.
> 
> Ou seja, os subforuns tem que fazer sentido em termos de regiao, de interesse das pessoas, uma pessoa da Guarda se calhar vai nao sei quantas vezes a Coimbra e a Viseu e tem interesse no que se passa por la'... ou por exemplo alguem da FIgueira gosta de saber o que se faz em Leiria para la' ir 'as compras, ou para tirar uma ideia para a sua cidade, etc... e para isso e' que se faz a regionalizacao... mas tem que se fazer com logica, nao para ter muitos ou poucos posts!
> 
> Quanto 'a Lourinha e a Lisboa e Vale do Tejo... acho uma proposta muito aceitavel... ai' o forum nao seria apenas sobre Lisboa como area metropolitana, ficaria mais extenso a uma regiao rural, mas por mim acho que continua a ser uma proposta que faz sentido... ou seja, para mim estas duas hipoteses sao boas (nao fossem elas minhas :lol: ):
> 
> *Minho e Tras os Montes*- Distritos de Braga, Viana, Vila Real e Braganca
> *Porto *- AMP
> *Beiras e Ribatejo *- resto de Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Coimbra, C Branco, Leiria, Santarem
> *Lisboa *- AML
> *Alentejo *- Portalegre, Evora, Beja e Olivenca
> *Algarve*
> *Acores e Madeira *(o nome arquipelagos e' pouco chamativo... e' melhor ter o nome das regioes)
> 
> ou
> 
> *Minho e Tras os Montes*- Distritos de Braga, Viana, Vila Real e Braganca
> *Porto *- AMP
> *Beiras *- resto de Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Coimbra, C Branco, Leiria
> *Lisboa e Vale do Tejo *- AML, Oeste, distrito Santarem
> *Alentejo *- Portalegre, Evora, Beja e Olivenca
> *Algarve*
> *Acores e Madeira *(o nome arquipelagos e' pouco chamativo... e' melhor ter o nome das regioes)


nada neste teu post indica que defendias a junção das fotos e dos projectos em subforuns regionais. limitámo-nos a usar a tua opção e foi usada, é a hipótese 7 a ser votada nesta poll! não me parece portanto muito correcto, para falar a verdade acho que te fica mesmo muito mal, que nos estejas a caluniar dizendo que o teu modelo não foi levado a votação...

I rest my case...


----------



## Fern

Tanta conversa e confusao por causa de uma reorganizacao.. cada um tem uma opiniao diferente e quer ser ouvido a força toda, por mais impraticavel que seja... :no:


----------



## fernao

Oh Johnny tu estudas o quê? O que é que fazes na vida? É que a tua argumentação não tem lógica nenhuma!

agora vais-me dar o trabalho de ir procurar o outro post que meti nesse dia para mostrar o modelo que eu tinha proposto...


----------



## pedrodepinto

Barragon said:


> ^^ estamos a ficar espanholes :runaway:
> 
> Pedrito dá-me a tua opinião... questão de melhor identificação:
> 
> - Do género da hipótese 3:
> 
> Norte
> AMP
> Centro
> AML
> Sul
> Ilhas (estes dois últimos seriam separados)
> 
> ou estás a dizer que é melhor meter-se em vez de sul - alentejo e algarve?
> 
> É que debaixo de cada zona poderia-se meter a descrição das regiões.


Se preferires, a designação utilizada na hipótese em que votei é mais clara do que a outra, além de que me parece fazer mais sentido a divisão sugerida na hipótese 9 :yes:!
Quem disse que estavam a ficar espanhóis :lol:? É uma questão de escrever "Estremadura" !


----------



## fernao

"foi você que pediu?" pronto, aqui está, 28 de Janeiro, três dias depois, porque antes nem me tinha apercebido que queriam fazer duas regionalizacoes e milhoes de subforuns...

Depois dessa conversa deixei cair a regionalização dos transportes, mas sempre foi a ideia de subforuns regionais com o resto lá dentro, tal como se discutiu mais tarde, com o Poveiro, etc. Várias pessoas mostraram apoio... 

nem vou responder a essa argumentação que para mim não faz nenhum sentido, a única pergunta é: porque é que este modelo não está em votação? Os moderadores decidiram que vão regionalizar e põem à votação mas só os modelos que eles gostam, não os que as pessoas apoiam, é isso?



fernao said:


> Não concordo com a separação do Barragon entre Fotos e Projectos e aí a regionalização dentro desses e ainda TI, etc... isso é muita complicação!
> 
> Para mim o modelo total do fórum era:
> 
> *Fórum Principal
> Café
> Minho e Tras os Montes
> Porto
> Beiras
> Lisboa e Vale do Tejo
> Alentejo
> Algarve
> Acores e Madeira
> O Mundo lá fora
> UPC*
> 
> É muito mais simples do que tantos subfóruns!
> 
> Os Projectos e T&I acabam e os de cada região vão para dentro dos fóruns regionais... não vejo razão para as fotos estarem separados dos projectos e os TI noutra... para quê? Não pode estar tudo junto?
> 
> As notícias e projectos nacionais aparecem no fórum principal, onde poderia haver um sticky com os principais projectos: TGV, Estradas de Portugal, etc. Os outros T&I regionais vao para o forum regional, p ex, Metro Mondego, etc.
> 
> É muito mais simples do que quando quero ver coisas de Coimbra estar a abrir primeiro o forum regional das fotos, depois forum regional dos prjectos, etc.
> 
> Quanto ao número e nome de regiões, acho que esta é sem dúvida a que faz mais sentido, especialmente porque os limites de AML e AMP não respeitam os limites das regiões Norte, Centro e Sul, além de que são os nomes tradicionais das regiões... Centro não significa nada - Torres Vedras, cidade do distrito de Lisboa e da AML... é Centro? e Espinho e Vila da Feira, que são da AMP, mas que são do distrito de Aveiro, são Centro ou são Porto? e Lamego? etc
> 
> Por isso a lógica é:
> Minho e Tras os Montes- Distritos de Braga, Viana, Vila Real e Braganca
> Porto - AMP
> Beiras e Ribatejo - resto de Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Coimbra, C Branco, Leiria, Santarem
> Lisboa - AML
> Alentejo - Portalegre, Evora, Beja e Olivenca
> Algarve
> Acores e Madeira (o nome arquipelagos e' pouco chamativo... e' melhor ter o nome das regioes)





daniel322 said:


> este é, dos modelos que vi, o que concordo mais.. só acho é que, baseando-me apenas no numero de utilizadores, talvez se devesse juntar alentejo e algarve..?





fernao said:


> o que eu disse, não sei quantas páginas atrás, é que eu acho q o fórum deve ser dividido consoante as dinãmicas regionais e não de acordo com o número de utilizadores actuais em cada região... porque para os alentejanos o que se passa no Algarve não interessa nada, ou não interessa mais do que a alguém de Coimbra... se não uma pessoa de Portalegre vai passar o tempo todo a abrir threads de resorts em Albufeira, uma realidade completamente diferente e que não lhe interessa grande coisa...
> 
> Acho que não devemos ligar tanto ao número de posts... se as regiões são pequenas e têm pouca gente, pronto, tudo bem, tem poucos threads mas que interessam às pessoas de lá... e acho que juntando FOTOS, PROJECTOS e T&I de cada região os subfóruns conseguem ser mais itneressantes para as novas pessoas que vêem as coisas todas da região.
> 
> É que ainda por cima Alentejo e Algarve são regiões completamente diferentes... uma é só turismo, a outra muito rural...





fernao said:


> Ora bem, eu não fazia novas subdivisões nenhumas... mas podiam fazer-se caso ficassem confusas nos subforuns com muito movimento...
> 
> Aqui está a minha proposta um bocado mais explicada:
> 
> *Fórum Principal - Nacional*
> Sticky: Cidades de Portugal
> Sticky: Monumentos Portugueses
> Sticky: Estradas de Portugal
> Sticky: TGV e Comboios
> Sticky: Aviação em Portugal
> Sticky: thread das Pontes
> Sticky: Projectos cancelados e Utopias
> Depois os projectos e notícias nacionais...
> 
> *Café*
> Sticky: Desportos
> Sticky: Censos do fórum
> Sticky: Metereologia
> Sticky: Vamos desregionalizar o fórum português? :lol:
> depois a conversa da treta
> 
> *Minho e Tras os Montes*
> Depois Fotos, notícias, projectos, etc
> 
> *Porto*
> Sticky: Metro do Porto
> Sticky: Aeroporto do Porto
> Depois Fotos, notícias, projectos, etc
> 
> *Beiras*
> Sticky: Metro Mondego
> Depois Fotos, notícias, projectos, etc
> 
> *Lisboa e Vale do Tejo*
> Sticky: Metro de Lisboa
> Sticky: Metro de Superfície
> Sticky: NAL
> Depois Fotos, notícias, projectos, etc
> 
> *Alentejo e Algarve*
> Depois Fotos, notícias, projectos, etc
> *
> Acores e Madeira*
> Depois Fotos, notícias, projectos, etc
> 
> *O Mundo lá fora*
> 
> *UPC*
> 
> Juntei o Algarve e Alentejo, já que parece ser unanime que devem ficar juntos, embora para mim não faça muito sentido...





fernao said:


> o que eu acho bom neste modelo é que quem esteja interessado na sua região pode encontrar tudo sobre ela num único subfórum, em vez de ter que abrir uma data deles... quando se abre o subforum do Minho, por exemplo, já sabes que vais lá encontrar as Fotos, os projectos, quer de edicícios quer de transportes e infrastuturas, e ainda as notícias, que neste momento não cabem em lado nenhum... isto permite uma melhor atractividade para as regiões mais pequenas porque neste momento alguém do Alentejo que chegue ao fórum tem que procurar entre imensas fotos de Lisboa, Porto, etc... e depois tem que ir aos projectos e procurar outra vez entre milhentos threads de Lisboa, Porto, etc...
> 
> assim pode ter tudo o que diz respeito à sua regiao no mesmo sítio... porque quem se interessa sobre Projectos são as mesmas pessoas que também se interessam pelos Trasnportes na mesma regiao, e pelas fotos, etc... assim fica tudo junto





fernao said:


> mas qual é a lógica de eu sendo de Coimbra ter que:
> 
> Abrir Projectos, abrir projectos coimbra, back, procurar no meio dos threads todos se há algum sobre Coimbra, back, abrir Transportes, procurar no meio dos threads todos se há algum sobre Coimbra, abrir metro mondego, back, abrir estradas de Portugal, procurar alguma coisa relacionada com Coimbra, back, back, abrir fotos de Coimbra...
> 
> em vez de abrir Subforum das Beiras e ter lá tudo, fotos, noticias, projectos da região com interesse?
> 
> E qual é o meu interesse em ter num forum nacional os "metros do Sul do Tejo", ou para alguem de Lisboa ter lá o Metro Mondego... se é para regionalizar acho que deve ficar tudo junto, não os transportes separados, para dar mais trabalho
> 
> Se eu quero saber de Coimbra tenho interesse em tudo, noticias, etc, e também transportes! Qual a lógica de isso estar separado? Já agora porque não separar, Escolas ou Hospitais ou quaisquer outros investimentos?





Moderação said:


> Na sequência da decisão tomada de não regionalizar nem o café nem o subforum transportes&infraestruturas - e porque tal não tem a ver com a regionalização do forum, sendo portanto esta decisão de ser tomada independentemente do conhecimento do resultado da poll que se está a realizar... - *a moderação informa que decidiu por maioria tematizar o subforum Transportes & Infraestruturas.*
> Assim que possível este será dividido em 3 secções:
> 
> 1)*Estradas/Pontes*
> 
> 2)*Caminhos de Ferro/Metro/Eléctrico*
> 
> 3)*Aviação/Aeroportos*
> 
> As temáticas que não se inserirem em nenhum destes items ficarão na página principal do T&I. Estes nomes são ainda provisórios, sendo naturalmente passíveis de serem alterados!
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## fernao

Resumindo:










as razões já foram descritas várias vezes. Tá bonito, não está? tudo organizadinho e sem duplicações!


----------



## Barragon

Mas quais duplicações? hno: Já viste a confusão? 

E já que votaste não... e já que o SIM ganhou... não venhas criar mais confusão. Aceita a derrota. és um das duas ou 3 pessoas em 100 que defende cegamente isso.


----------



## PedroGabriel

Poveiro said:


> Obrigado eu também votava no que sugeri, mas na falta de melhor...*hipótese 7*!
> 
> E nesta hipótese, caso ganhe, sugeria uma pequena alteração, no forum do Porto, colocaria *"Grande Porto e Douro"*.
> E nos transportes, substituiria estradas, caminhos-de-ferro, por *"Rodoviários, Ferroviários e Aviação"*.
> 
> Obrigado Луиc, por teres apoiado a minha sugestão...
> 
> 
> E agora um pouco de campanha eleitoral:
> 
> *Vote 7*...*para um SSC melhor!*
> ....Gon..do...mar....ups...Hi...pó...te..se...se..te!!! :lol: (esta foi à Valentim)


foste votar na unica hipotese onde a Povoa fica excluida de todos os subforuns, mas pode entrar em 2 "mas com vergonha", não é Porto, mas é AMP, é tradicionalmente minho, mas dizer que é Minho e Trás-os-Montes, lol alem de estar oficialmente no Douro Litoral.

Falei disto no outro forum... falei pras paredes, por isso limitei-me a votar desta vez.

Eu punha simplesmente "Grande Porto", esquecia o Douro. Ou AMP, com informação em subtítulo de "Área Metropolitana do Porto".

A tua sugestão de Rodoviários, Ferroviários e Aviação é excelente.

Acho que o Algarve, devido á visibilidade internacional e aos projectos que tem merece ter o seu nome nos foruns como Porto e Lisboa. Já Coimbra, se tiver Coimbra, tb precisa de ter Braga. Mas não me parece que Coimbra e Braga devam ter o mesmo tratamento que Porto e Lisboa, pois não são cidades "polvo" como já disseram, lol. São cidades médias, as maiores, mas médias, Porto e Lisboa andam nas "ordes" do 1,000,000 Braga e Coimbra nas "ordes" dos 100,000, ou seja proximo de varias outras cidades médias.

Acho que em vez de Ilhas, deveria ser "Açores & Madeira" por uma questão de rigor e visibilidade externa. Mas ilhas tb ficaa bem, podemos ter threads para cada ilha de forma individual! Pois são "ilhas", acima de tudo.


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> Não percebi: "a partir de agora"? Como assim...?


A partir do momento que soubeste desta informação, a assimilaste, debateste-a com outros membros da moderação e todos a aceitaram :lol:


----------



## fernao

Barragon said:


> fernao, sugiro a vossa excelencia que tente ver a forma como escreve as coisas, porque transpira exaltação e revolta.





Sky11 said:


> Não estou a associar nada. Só apenas associo na forma como abordas os assuntos. Raramente me cruzo contigo nos threads e fiquei surpreendido com a tua abordagem do de Coimbra. E vejo, por acaso, que neste thread estás a abordar de forma semelhante: como se a opinião dos outros fosse o fim do teu mundo. Não te tiro a minima credibilidade. Mas no teu lugar, tinha mais consideração por pessoas como o JM e por tudo o que já deram ao SSC. Eu não tinha 10% da pachorra dele.
> E já agora reforço a ideia do Barragon: calm down!


eh pá desisto, eu não estou assim tão exaltado, só estou a responder às questões... mas vou dormir que eu tenho mais que fazer...

e estar exaltado ou não, não me dá mas também não me tira razão

quanto ao JM e ao seu trabalho pelo fórum, excelente, reconheco a sua dedicação, obrigado pelo trabalho, sem dúvida... agora, na minha opinião não está a ter um comportamente correcto, porque está a sobrepor a sua opinião pessoal a uma votação.


----------



## Viriatox

Barragon said:


> ^^ Mas é isso mesmo que eu estava a dizer... a malta está a votar na nomenclatura Minho e TM por causa da nomenclatura e não está a reparar no Alentejo e Algarve estarem separados. Criou confusão no pessoal que pensou que a nomenclatura estava decidida.


Eu não votei pela nomenclatura...  até preferia outra, mas há coisas mais importantes e acho que o pessoal tem a suficiente capacidade de observação como para ver as diferenças trascendentais.


----------



## Barragon

Não disse que não vitó


----------



## Poveiro

Barragon said:


> Acho que podemos chegar a um consenso nestes modelos... é que o pessoal do norte está a votar cegamente no modelo que apresenta o nome do minho e TMontes (7) sem notar que o Alentejo e Algarve estão separados (o que acho errado)


Até que enfim que alguém identificou uma grande lacuna nos modelos em causa!!...É que (a meu ver...e penso que de muitos forumers) é um pouco....como é que ei-de dizer..."desfazado"...colocar em alguns modelos Alentejo e Algarve e colocar Norte e Porto....porque ao dividir essas duas regiões do sul....também se devia dividir, com toda a naturalidade, o Minho e Trás-os-montes não só por questões de diferenças culturais e geográficas, mas por serem regiões "naturais".

*Obs.:* Parabéns à moderação pelo tempo dispendido a realizarem as hipóteses propostas (mesmo que alguma delas precisem de alterações), mesmo que não seja perfeito o que conta é a intenção, e os forumers agradecem.

Ah e para ti Barragon uma salva de :applause:


----------



## Poveiro

PedroGabriel said:


> foste votar na unica hipotese onde a Povoa fica excluida de todos os subforuns, mas pode entrar em 2 "mas com vergonha", não é Porto, mas é AMP, é tradicionalmente minho, mas dizer que é Minho e Trás-os-Montes, lol alem de estar oficialmente no Douro Litoral.


Póvoa pertence à "AMP" ou "Grande Porto"...seja qualquer uma delas que seja aprovada.

Tem influências do minho, mas o facto é que não o é (e não é que me importa-se..digamos), mas a Póvoa terá o seu destino definoido no sub-forum (uma das que referi acima)...não há que ter dúvidas.

Ah outra coisa, Minho é uma coisa...Trás-os montes é outra....é como dizer que preto é igual ao branco...o que na realidade não é.

Epah...foi pena teres votado na 3....mas respeito....


----------



## Poveiro

fernao said:


> Resumindo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as razões já foram descritas várias vezes. Tá bonito, não está? tudo organizadinho e sem duplicações!


Impecável...e como diz o outro "o algodão não engana" 

Tem calma Fernão...se a hipótese 7 ganhar...depois vamos "negociar" com os moderadores estas alterações...que afinal é como tomar uma vacina...é só uma picadela, mas não doi nada 

Parabéns karlussantus e benvindo ao SSC Portugal! :cheers1:


----------



## Луиc

:rofl: thread da porrada entre Lisboa e Porto.


----------



## Reflex

Poveiro said:


> Até que enfim que alguém identificou uma grande lacuna nos modelos em causa!!...É que (a meu ver...e penso que de muitos forumers) é um pouco....como é que ei-de dizer..."desfazado"...colocar em alguns modelos Alentejo e Algarve e colocar Norte e Porto....porque ao dividir essas duas regiões do sul....também se devia dividir, com toda a naturalidade, o Minho e Trás-os-montes não só por questões de diferenças culturais e geográficas, mas por serem regiões "naturais".





Poveiro said:


> Ah outra coisa, Minho é uma coisa...Trás-os montes é outra....é como dizer que preto é igual ao branco...o que na realidade não é.


Facto. Eu acho que tens razão, em teoria não parece fazer grande sentido juntar Minho e Trás-os-Montes num único subforum, nem juntar o Alentejo com o Algarve. Mas na prática - e a meu ver - as coisas têm necessariamente que ser diferentes, visto o número de membros/threads de algumas regiões ser claramente insuficiente para justificar um subforum próprio. Como tal - e por uma questão de sustentabilidade do forum - têm-se optado por juntar algumas regiões, com prejuizo para a sua identidade, mas benefício para um maior equilibrio na actividade de cada um dos subforuns...


----------



## Arpels

Луиc;18433739 said:


> :rofl: thread da porrada entre Lisboa e Porto.


isso são todos praticamente não? :|::bash:


----------



## Barragon

Reflex a realidade é que a malta do Minho e TM deveria ter a opção de escolher ou não a junção do Alentejo e Algarve. Neste momento tem só uma opção.

De qualquer forma poveiro, o modelo do fernao não é o indicado para a realidade do fórum  já ficou decidido que o café iria ter apenas dois sub foruns e os TI iam ficar com tres temas.

O problema é que só vemos as soluções depois das polls feitas ... e vemos os erros que poderiam ter sido evitados. Eu próprio não fazia ideia destas lacunas tal como a moderação e como o Reflex disse, não podemos voltar atrás.

Assim seria necessário numa primeira fazer escolher-se o modelo real, sendo que haveriam pelo menos duas opções: a do fernao que divide logo por regiões e a restante que divide primeiro em projectos e fotos e depois em regiões... entre outras que não identifiquei ainda.

Depois faria-se uma poll a saber-se a nomenclatura do género daquela que referi anteriormente com multipla resposta.

Mas agora vamos lá ver como fica...


----------



## Reflex

Barragon said:


> Reflex a realidade é que a malta do Minho e TM deveria ter a opção de escolher ou não a junção do Alentejo e Algarve. Neste momento tem só uma opção.


Mas isso é apenas mera nomenclatura que pode ser alterada.


----------



## Poveiro

Barragon said:


> Assim seria necessário numa primeira fazer escolher-se o modelo real, sendo que haveriam pelo menos duas opções: a do fernao que divide logo por regiões e a restante que divide primeiro em projectos e fotos e depois em regiões... entre outras que não identifiquei ainda.
> 
> Depois faria-se uma poll a saber-se a nomenclatura do género daquela que referi anteriormente com multipla resposta.
> 
> Mas agora vamos lá ver como fica...


Parece-me bem Barragon.


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> Mas isso é apenas mera nomenclatura que pode ser alterada.


Mas se a opção 7 ganha, teremos o Alentejo e Algarve separados...

É que assim, ao dizeres que é apenas nomenclatura, muitos destes modelos apresentados são iguais :lol:


----------



## Ricardo Jorge

Não percebo é* porque é que cada vez que separam o Ribatejo, o colocam no pacote das Beiras*... Mais relacionado está Portalegre com a Beira Baixa do que alguma vez estará Santarém com Coimbra.

Acho que é o mito urbano que diz que o Ribatejo por ser mais a norte que Lisboa é «Centro»...

Já a Estremadura está para Lisboa como o Minho está para o Porto... mas na Lourinhã dizem «Sêxta-Fêra» :lol:


----------



## PedroGabriel

Poveiro said:


> Póvoa pertence à "AMP" ou "Grande Porto"...seja qualquer uma delas que seja aprovada.
> 
> Tem influências do minho, mas o facto é que não o é (e não é que me importa-se..digamos), mas a Póvoa terá o seu destino definoido no sub-forum (uma das que referi acima)...não há que ter dúvidas.
> 
> Ah outra coisa, Minho é uma coisa...Trás-os montes é outra....é como dizer que preto é igual ao branco...o que na realidade não é.
> 
> Epah...foi pena teres votado na 3....mas respeito....


tens que ler melhor, essa hipotese não fala de Grande Porto ou AMP, mas "Porto".

Eu poderia passar o meu voto para o 7, se a nomenclatura se altera-se para Grande Porto, ou en Inglês "Greater Porto" ou "AM Porto".

Como dizem se calhar é melhor deixar as Beiras sozinhas e passar a ser Alentejo & Ribatejo, continuando com o Algarve sozinho, que me parece bem. A questão não só tem a ver com os foristas, mas isto é um fórum de urbanismo, logo tem a ver com os projectos e a dinamica urbana.


----------



## fernao

PedroGabriel said:


> tens que ler melhor, essa hipotese não fala de Grande Porto ou AMP, mas "Porto".
> 
> Eu poderia passar o meu voto para o 7, se a nomenclatura se altera-se para Grande Porto, ou en Inglês "Greater Porto" ou "AM Porto".
> 
> Como dizem se calhar é melhor deixar as Beiras sozinhas e passar a ser Alentejo & Ribatejo, continuando com o Algarve sozinho, que me parece bem. A questão não só tem a ver com os foristas, mas isto é um fórum de urbanismo, logo tem a ver com os projectos e a dinamica urbana.


no 7, onde diz "Porto" inclui-se naturalmente a AM, nao apenas o concelho do Porto. "Greater Porto" sounds so tacky :lol:

quando foi apresentado o plano 7, havia a variante de o Ribatejo ser integrado em "Lisboa e Vale do Tejo". Integrar o Ribatejo no Alentejo acho que nao faz grande sentido.


----------



## Poveiro

PedroGabriel said:


> tens que ler melhor, essa hipotese não fala de Grande Porto ou AMP, mas "Porto".
> 
> Eu poderia passar o meu voto para o 7, se a nomenclatura se altera-se para Grande Porto, ou en Inglês "Greater Porto" ou "AM Porto".


Isso não seria o problema, aliás a nomemclatura pode ser alterada assim se os forumers entenderem. O que interessa é a estrutura, na qual a que eu defendo (a do fernão) aproxima-se da Hipoetese 7, a que votei...e pelo que parece vai à frente da corrida (pelo menos para já).




Moderação said:


> *Qual o novo modelo organizativo que deve ser implementado no forum português?*
> _*De referir que a nomenclatura é meramente indicativa podendo ser alterada se os forumers assim o entenderem...*_


Como podes verificar peter a propria moderação ressalvou essa situação.


----------



## Ricardo Jorge

*Tendo em consideração a especificidade de cada região, Hipótese 12:*


Entre Douro e Minho

Porto Metropolitano

Terras Altas

Litoral Centro

Lisboa Metropolitana

Alentejo e Ribatejo

Algarve

Madeira e Açores

Quanto ao café, Majestic, é obvio que é desadequado como Brasileira ou o Lawrence's... significativo para um grupo restrito, hermético para o resto de Portugal.

*Assuntos banais: Taverna
Assuntos sérios: Ágora*


----------



## Arpels

terras altas? Escocia:?


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

é por este tipo de merdas que era muito mais simples por NutsII.. mas enfim gostam de andar a brincar ás regioes, brinquem á vontade... :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Mas tu podes votar perfeitamente no modelo Nuts II...


----------



## djou23

TeKnO_Lx said:


> é por este tipo de merdas que era muito mais simples por NutsII.. mas enfim gostam de andar a brincar ás regioes, brinquem á vontade... :lol:


pois, os problemas eram menos. e pior vai ser quando andarmos a discutir em que regiao determinado concelho se insere...


----------



## djou23

voces (moderaçao), pediram a todos para apresentar propostas. cada um reflectiu e apresentou-as. foram a votaçao tal e qual foram apresentadas. das 9 hipoteses de modelo regional, sao possiveis inumeras combinaçoes entre elas, juntar alentejo e algarve, separar o norte, etc...mas querem votar isso tudo outra vez?ja estou um bocado farto de pools...há quantas semanas andamos nisto?nao se pode agradar a todos...cada um tem uma visao do pais e das suas "regioes".uns preferem regioes naturais, outro preferem regionalizar de maneira a equilibrar o numero de forumers, outros praticamente querem AML, AMP e o resto é paisagem...a nomenclatura era a ultima coisa a ser discutida... acho que foi o barragon que levantou a questao do pessoal que esta a votar na 7 queria alentejo e algarve juntos, mas quem votou na 9 tambem os pode querer separados. por isso é que há uma poll e cada um vota na opçao que lhe parece mais adequada, porque esta visto que nao ha 2 pessoas com concordancia total sobre um modelo sequer. quanto as briguinhas, take it easy people, peace


----------



## Ricardo Jorge

Arpels said:


> terras altas? Escocia:?


LOL! Toda a minha vida ouvi falar em _vento nas Terras Altas_... mas quem apresentava era o Anthímio de Azevedo... :dunno: não me parecia muito o Rod Stewart :lol:

P.S.: Já agora... não é o mesmo que vocês falam na Hipótese 8? Quer parecer-me que Norte Interior + Beira Interior = Terras Altas... digo eu.


----------



## Falcaonet

Só uma opinião, ao haver divisoes como as apresentadas haverá menos intercambio, os do norte visitarão menos threads do centro ou sul e vice-versa, ou os de Lisboa visitarão menos os topicos da Madeira por exemplo.

A nao ser que se mantenha um forum geral sem divisoes mas organizado por regioes(passam a haver subforuns mas os topicos vao na mesma ter ao geral)

Posso estar redondamente enganado...pf respeitem a minha opinião


----------



## Barragon

^^ pura especulação.

Por mim a grande luta seria por estes modelos:

Norte
Porto
Centro
Lisboa
Sul
Ilhas

ou 

Minho e Trás-os-Montes
Área Metropolitana do Porto
Beira Litoral e Beira Interior
Área Metropolitana de Lisboa
Ribatejo, Alentejo e Algarve
Açores e Madeira

Porém penso que por baixo da divisão acima poderia ir a de baixo

Djou23 se reparares é difícil resolver esta situação de forma democrática... se tivesses tu que fazer isto como o farias? tenta ter um pouco mais de empatia com a moderação.


----------



## Reflex

Falcaonet said:


> Só uma opinião, ao haver divisoes como as apresentadas haverá menos intercambio, os do norte visitarão menos threads do centro ou sul e vice-versa, ou os de Lisboa visitarão menos os topicos da Madeira por exemplo.
> 
> A nao ser que se mantenha um forum geral sem divisoes mas organizado por regioes(passam a haver subforuns mas os topicos vao na mesma ter ao geral)
> 
> Posso estar redondamente enganado...pf respeitem a minha opinião


Essa é a opinião da maioria dos forumers que se opuseram à esta nova organizaçao do forum por regiões. Só o tempo dirá se tens ou não razão, mas é uma possibilidade forte...


----------



## Reflex

djou23 said:


> voces (moderaçao), pediram a todos para apresentar propostas. cada um reflectiu e apresentou-as. foram a votaçao tal e qual foram apresentadas. das 9 hipoteses de modelo regional, sao possiveis inumeras combinaçoes entre elas, juntar alentejo e algarve, separar o norte, etc...mas querem votar isso tudo outra vez?ja estou um bocado farto de pools...há quantas semanas andamos nisto?nao se pode agradar a todos...cada um tem uma visao do pais e das suas "regioes".uns preferem regioes naturais, outro preferem regionalizar de maneira a equilibrar o numero de forumers, outros praticamente querem AML, AMP e o resto é paisagem...a nomenclatura era a ultima coisa a ser discutida... acho que foi o barragon que levantou a questao do pessoal que esta a votar na 7 queria alentejo e algarve juntos, mas quem votou na 9 tambem os pode querer separados. por isso é que há uma poll e cada um vota na opçao que lhe parece mais adequada, porque esta visto que nao ha 2 pessoas com concordancia total sobre um modelo sequer. quanto as briguinhas, take it easy people, peace


Mas ninguém falou em nova votação! Aqui que poderá acontecer é simplesmente uma mera mudança de nomenclatura das regiões, tipo:

ex:
em vez de ILHAS o subforum se chamar AÇORES e MADEIRA
em vez de NORTE o subforum se chamar MINHO e TRÁS-OS-MONTES

Penso que uma simples mudança dos nomes dos subforuns não traz qualquer prejuizo ao actual processo...


----------



## PedroGabriel

fernao said:


> no 7, onde diz "Porto" inclui-se naturalmente a AM, nao apenas o concelho do Porto. "Greater Porto" sounds so tacky :lol:
> 
> quando foi apresentado o plano 7, havia a variante de o Ribatejo ser integrado em "Lisboa e Vale do Tejo". Integrar o Ribatejo no Alentejo acho que nao faz grande sentido.


Integrar o Ribatejo no Alentejo. LOL. isto é a assembleia da republica e não sabia, estamos a falar de um forum de urbanismo.

Grande Porto é o nome da região e é bastante comum ser usado.

acho que ficaria: 
*Minho & Trás-os-Montes* (porque trás-os-montes não tem muitos projectos)
*AM Porto* (grande o suficiente para ter um forum para si)
*Beiras & Oeste* (porque não são grandes o suficiente)
*AM Lisboa* (grande o suficiente para ter um forum para si)
*Alentejo & Ribatejo* (porque não são grandes o suficiente)
*Algarve* (nome conhecido internacionalmente e tem bastantes projectos turisticos)
*Açores & Madeira* (em vez de ilhas para ser mais facilmente perceptível por estrangeiros)




Poveiro said:


> Isso não seria o problema, aliás a nomemclatura pode ser alterada assim se os forumers entenderem. O que interessa é a estrutura, na qual a que eu defendo (a do fernão) aproxima-se da Hipoetese 7, a que votei...e pelo que parece vai à frente da corrida (pelo menos para já).
> 
> Como podes verificar peter a propria moderação ressalvou essa situação.


ok, pornto, podem mudar o meu voto para ai.


----------



## Reflex

Sinceramente não entendo... então estão 10 modelos a serem votados e ainda arranjam mais?:|


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Votei no "9". O único senão de "7" é criar forums separados para o Alentejo e Algarve, mas manter Minho e Trás-os-Montes unidos. Os se separa td, ou se junta.


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> Sinceramente não entendo... então estão 10 modelos a serem votados e ainda arranjam mais?:|


O problema é que a votação está baralhada.. está apenas a falar de nomenclaturas.


----------



## djou23

Barragon said:


> ^^ pura especulação.
> 
> Por mim a grande luta seria por estes modelos:
> 
> Norte
> Porto
> Centro
> Lisboa
> Sul
> Ilhas
> 
> ou
> 
> Minho e Trás-os-Montes
> Área Metropolitana do Porto
> Beira Litoral e Beira Interior
> Área Metropolitana de Lisboa
> Ribatejo, Alentejo e Algarve
> Açores e Madeira
> 
> Porém penso que por baixo da divisão acima poderia ir a de baixo
> 
> Djou23 se reparares é difícil resolver esta situação de forma democrática... se tivesses tu que fazer isto como o farias? tenta ter um pouco mais de empatia com a moderação.



calma, nao estou a criticar a moderaçao, pelo contrario! só nao quero que isto se arraste indefinidamente...os modelos estao a votaçao, eu aceito o que a maioria decidir, no stress...eu votei na um, que era a minha proposta, mas nao me importo que ganhe a nove, por exemplo. as outras parecem-me confusas, com limites pouco definidos...


----------



## Falcaonet

Barragon said:


> ^^ pura especulação.


Pelos vistos tem razao de ser...


----------



## Barragon

kay:

Por mim fazia-se já hoje, só que existem pormenores que necessitam de alguma atenção.


----------



## daniel322

Não é para criar mais atritos mas este é, para mim, o modelo ideal:


fernao said:


>


não percebo como é que acham tão confuso.. confusão é ter sub-forums regionalizados.

Assim, no meu caso, querendo ver threads sobre Coimbra simplesmente abria a pasta Beiras e lá encontrava os threads de fotos do Seminário, Quinta S. Jerónimo, Aeroporto, Projectos Coimbra, etc. Acho que teria muito mais lógica e teria um aspecto muito mais "arrumado"


Reflex said:


> Não sejas chato, Majestic é um óptimo nome!


Vá, conta lá, quanto é que vocês estão a ganhar pela publicidade?


----------



## Луиc

daniel322 said:


> Não é para criar mais atritos mas este é, para mim, o modelo ideal:


Especialmente pelo tópico porrada.


----------



## daniel322

Луиc;18450406 said:


> Especialmente pelo tópico porrada.


queres uma aposta que esse vai ser o tópico mais visto? :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Por mim esse modelo e o que está actualmente a ser votado iriam os 2 a votações. O problema é que nunca mais saímos daqui. 

De qualquer forma o café e os TI já estão decididos... resta apenas a divisão de regiões.

Também acho que Fotografia em vez de UPC ficaria melhor.. ou mesmo concursos de fotografia.


----------



## Reflex

É que neste momento não há nada a fazer. Aliás, há mais 1 coisa (que eu vou fazer agora), mas também nao vai alterar grande coisa, que é por o aviso do post #1 tambem no announcement...


----------



## pedrodepinto

Diria que há uma clara tendência :yes:...


----------



## fred_mendonca

A diferença é apenas de um voto!


----------



## Reflex

Não, Fred, o Pedro tem razão: na verdade são 3 votos de diferença, porque 2 dos membros que votaram na opção 7 não cumprem as regras, pelo que o voto não é válido.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

eu votei no modelo 9 kay:


----------



## JohnnyMass

Reflex said:


> E o que é queres que eu faça? Quanto muito fala com o João para mudar os nomes que ele é que teve o trabalhão de fazer aquilo tudo em word...


foi em excel! convertido para pdf e depois para jpg!:lol: e ainda dizem que a moderação não faz nada...


----------



## Reflex

E não!:lol:
Aliás os threads do café têm voado com o Red Bull...


----------



## JohnnyMass

amanhã vai o resto que hoje já não mando uma pá caixa!


----------



## Reflex

Já está quase, são só mais uns 200 threads...


----------



## Barragon

Não sei porque mas perdemos 20.000 posts 

Já estamos atrás dos italianos :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Não sabes porquê? Procura lá resposta nos announcements...


----------



## Barragon

Posts do café contam ? :dunno:


----------



## Reflex

Para a contagem total do forum tuga quando vais ao Euroscrapers? Sim.


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> Para a contagem total do forum tuga quando vais ao Euroscrapers? Sim.


Esquece :doh:


----------



## Poveiro

Penso que após a conclusão desta votação, poderia-se fazer uma 2ª volta com as duas hipóteses mais votadas, porque para além de haver muitos votos espalhadas nas outras menos votadas, algum deles votaram sem ficar bem esclarecidos...`

Aliás, um formato adoptado por diversos países em presidenciais (inclusivé no nosso país)...

É uma sugestão...


----------



## Moderação

Por já ter havido algumas dúvidas sobre a legitimidade de vitória (se mais de 50% ou se basta apenas ter sido a mais votada) em polls anteriores sobre o assunto, criou-se esta regra (presente no post#1 desde o momento da abertura deste thread). Uma 2ª volta só tornaria este processo - já de si moroso - ainda mais demorado.



Moderação said:


> *Regras:*
> 7- será vencedora a opção que mais votos receberá, independentemente de apresentar ou não mais de 50% dos votos;


----------



## Poveiro

Moderação said:


> Por já ter havido algumas dúvidas sobre a legitimidade de vitória (se mais de 50% ou se basta apenas ter sido a mais votada) em polls anteriores sobre o assunto, criou-se esta regra (presente no post#1 desde o momento da abertura deste thread). Uma 2ª volta só tornaria este processo - já de si moroso - ainda mais demorado.


Era colocar mais uns 3 dias, e os forumers que já votaram (concerteza que ficariam atentos) votavam novamente...era um simples click...

Mas ok...se já existia essa regra (e que não tinha visto) tudo bem...

Regras são regras...


----------



## Barragon

Poveiro votaste na opção 7 porque razão? Queres o algarve e o alentejo separados? é que é a unica diferença da 9.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

^^ acho que vao ser retirados à 7, por em principio a 9 vai ganhar. o prazo já tá a acabar


----------



## Reflex

Ainda faltam 4 votos. Se tanta gente votar neste como votou na poll para decidir se avançamos ou não com a regionalização, ainda mais 25 pessoas irão votar... Portanto julgo que ainda está tudo em aberto, mesmo a 3 ainda poderá ter alguma hipótese!


----------



## Reflex

Confesso que esperava uma maior participação... Ou o pessoal está-se todo a guardar para o fim ou isto anda a ficar um pouquinho aquém do expectável...


----------



## Barragon

A malta está farta de polls... ou então acha os modelos muito confusos :lol:

Estou para ver depois as queixas... ah devia ser assim e n sei que..


----------



## Reflex

Este processo da regionalização do forum está a ser demasiado moroso, andamos nisto há 1 mês e não vai por certo acabar aqui...


----------



## pedrodepinto

Infelizmente tem de ser moroso !


----------



## Barragon

Porque é que esta gente vota no 7 :gaah: não é para votar na nomenclatura :lol:


----------



## Луиc

:lol: O Barragon está com medo de perder!


----------



## Reflex

Outra vez, Barra?:lol:
Mas tu partes sempre do principio que TODOS os que votam no 7 fazem-no só pela nomenclatura?


----------



## mynuster

:lol:


----------



## Paulo2004

Desculpem a pergunta, provavelmente um pouco 'out of date', mas onde estão as propostas a que se referem as hipóteses??


----------



## Ondas

Na primeira página do thread


----------



## Paulo2004

Ondas said:


> Na primeira página do thread


Claro :bash: obrigado.


----------



## Paulo2004

Apenas a hipótese 9 é que faz sentido!


----------



## Poveiro

Barragon said:


> Porque é que esta gente vota no 7 :gaah: não é para votar na nomenclatura :lol:


Se formos só pelo critério da monenclatura, então temos praí 5 modelos iguais (se analisarmos bem), mas não foi somente por essa razão que votei na 7....eu e mais 11 pelos vistos...


----------



## Луиc

Paulo2004 said:


> Claro :bash: obrigado.


:lol: vai mas é para a cama descansar!


----------



## Ricardo Jorge

Barragon said:


> Porque é que esta gente vota no 7 :gaah: não é para votar na nomenclatura :lol:


Porque tem 6 divisões em vez de 5...

E assim é possível englobar o Ribatejo no Alentejo. O Algarve é uma realidade própria.

Ribatejo, Alentejo e Algarve é um bocado extenso. Sul não é identificativo para quem vem de fora.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Paulo2004 said:


> Desculpem a pergunta, provavelmente um pouco 'out of date', mas onde estão as propostas a que se referem as hipóteses??





Ondas said:


> Na primeira página do thread





Paulo2004 said:


> Claro :bash: obrigado.





LOLOL!! Esta tirada foi assaz engraçada :lol: mt cómica mesmo ahahaha

:hug: Paulo! :cheers:


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> Outra vez, Barra?:lol:
> Mas tu partes sempre do principio que TODOS os que votam no 7 fazem-no só pela nomenclatura?


Todos menos o Ricardo jorge :lol:

o Algarve pode ser muito unico mas não existe muita gente aqui no fórum do algarve :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Ricardo Jorge said:


> Porque tem 6 divisões em vez de 5...
> 
> E assim é possível englobar o Ribatejo no Alentejo. O Algarve é uma realidade própria.
> 
> Ribatejo, Alentejo e Algarve é um bocado extenso. Sul não é identificativo para quem vem de fora.


Mas tu irás ter Sul e por baixo Ribatejo Alentejo e Algarve em letras mais pequenas como ves noutros fóruns.


----------



## Ricardo Jorge

Mesmo assim, acho que o Algarve tem normalmente mais projectos em andamento que o resto do Alentejo e Ribatejo juntos. E tem características diferentes... 

Achei por aí um mapa que está quase no que eu penso (falta só a AMP) ali entre aquelas 3 regiões (Costa de Prata, Verde e Montanhas).








É um mapa basaroco mas serve. Claro que os nomes também são basarocos.


----------



## daniel322

eram uns nomes giros para regionalizar:

_Costa Verde
Porto
Costa de Prata
Montanhas
Lisboa
Planícies
Algarve
Ilhas_

:lol:


----------



## Barragon

ao pesquisares no google é igual...


----------



## Ricardo Jorge

Eu já me fartei de rir ontem com essas bandeiras... :lol: São completamente dementes :crazy::crazy2::hammer:


----------



## _Rick_

^^ Algumas dessas bandeiras se mostradas ao publico aquando do referendo garantiam 100% de votos para o "Não" LOL.

Eu já estou a imaginar esta bandeira asteada no Castelo de São Jorge










O único conjunto que acho minimamente aceitável é este e mesmo assim não sei:
modelo


----------



## Barragon

^^ Esse conjunto até tem a sua lógica... agora Lisboa ser rosinha :lol:


----------



## _Rick_

Não é rosa, é púrpura . E púrpura em algumas sociedade era a cor reservada aos reis e afins por isso deve ter a ver com o facto de ser a capital, zona rica e assim (para além da cruz).

Também odeio a cor :nuts: Assim como a do Algarve. Aquele azul bebé não fica bem. E chamá-los de árabes também é um pouco mau. Comparando com o sul de Espanha (que tem muito mais influencia e imigrantes arabes) torna-se um pouco ridiculo


----------



## djou23

Ricardo Jorge said:


> *Norte ·· (Minho, Douro e Trás-os-Montes)
> AMP ···· (Área Metropolitana do Porto)
> Centro · (Coimbra, Beiras e Estremadura)
> AML ···· (Área Metropolitana de Lisboa)
> Sul ···· (Ribatejo, Alentejo e Algarve)
> Ilhas ·· (Madeira e Açores)*​


que divisão é essa? baseia-se em que?


----------



## Barragon

No número de pessoas que existem no fórum.


----------



## NewTomorrow

Barragon said:


> ao pesquisares no google é igual...


Se procurares imagens de projectos na Madeira no google agora vai aparecer logo na 1º pagina aparece 4 resultados do skyscrapercity isso é visibilidade.


se fizerem a mesma procura no Google desta vez projectos Açores nas 1º 4 paginas de imagens tem 0 resultados, coloquem os Açores separados para verem como estes nº aumentam


----------



## tcpor

Só uma pergunta:

A sub-divisão do sub-tópico "Transportes e infra-estruturas" vai ser de: "Estrada" / "Caminho-de-ferro" / "Aviação"?


----------



## Barragon

Do género. A nomenclatura pode mudar.


----------



## Barragon

Mas não existen assim tantos projectos nos Açores


----------



## Ricardo Jorge

_Rick_ said:


> Não é rosa, é púrpura . E púrpura em algumas sociedade era a cor reservada aos reis e afins por isso deve ter a ver com o facto de ser a capital, zona rica e assim (para além da cruz).


É a cor da Ordem de Santiago! E de Setúbal!  O nome oficial é púrpura, mas eu chamo-lhe magenta... púrpura soa a "pu-pu"... pronto... "magenta" soa a nojenta, mas não é tão mau! :lol:

A bandeira do Algarve nessa série parece a de uma república islâmica :lol:


----------



## AlexandreAmaro

fernao said:


> impossivel porque?


Posso não ter direito a votar, mas acho que o Fernao tem razão :cheers: o que estão a fazer não tem lógica. Qual o meu interesse em entrar nos Projectos e clicar na minha região, depois ir às fotos e depois clicar na regiao, depois vou aos Transportes e clico na região. São cliques a mais :lol:
Mais valia clicar na região e ter logo tudo disponível: Fotos, Projectos e Transportes :cheers:


----------



## Barragon

os transportes não vão ser regionalizados 

E isso dos cliques ... há a possibilidade de se meterem links por baixo do nome.


----------



## fernao

Oh Barra, a outra hipótese é tão obviamente mais lógica que acho que até já tu concordas e não queres dizer


----------



## Barragon

^^ fernao só por teres mais um apoiante não te sintas mais forte  

Não concordo, só que acho que existe a possibilidade da existência de características que poderão agradar às vossas excelências pró-hipótese meio marada :lol:


----------



## djou23

Barragon said:


> No número de pessoas que existem no fórum.


não é isso... só queria saber que regioes sao essas, quais as suas fronteiras, por exemplo, onde acaba o Norte e começa o Centro... as fronteiras são as dos antigos distritos ou das nuts II? cada regiao vai ter projectos sticky das principais cidades e se sim, quais?


----------



## daniel322

Barragon said:


> ^^ fernao só por teres mais um apoiante não te sintas mais forte


não é só por ter mais um apoiante.. acho que é tão lógico que não entendo como é que vocês não vêem.. :dunno:


----------



## NewTomorrow

Barragon said:


> Mas não existen assim tantos projectos nos Açores



não a porque ninguem procura

Da Madeira também não havia até eu chegar, agora quase todos os dias coloco novos projectos


----------



## Barragon

Mais tarde pode ser que venha mais gente e aí poderá existir a divisão.


----------



## tcpor

^^ "Perdi-me"!


----------



## pedrodepinto

Perdeste-te :sly:?


----------



## tcpor

Perdi-me... :|

Apoiantes de (ou em) quê?


----------



## fernao

tcpor said:


> Perdi-me... :|
> 
> Apoiantes de (ou em) quê?


Apoiantes de um outro modelo que foi proposto mas que os moderadores decidiram nao por 'a votacao.

Nos modelos postos 'a votacao, a divisao faz-se por Fotos e depois dentro das Fotos aparecem os subforuns de cada regiao. Depois tens outra divisao para Projectos e dentro dos Projectos aparecem os subforuns de cada regiao. Como podes ver no modelo 9, que foi o que venceu:









No outro modelo que nao foi posto a votacao apesar de ter varios apoiantes, a divisao faz-se logo por regioes. Depois dentro das regioses tens uma sala inicial com conversa/noticias da regiao e os subforuns Fotos e Projectos da regiao. O modelo:









As virtudes e defeitos de cada modelo estao explicadas nas primeiras paginas do thread. Eu e outros protestamos que este ultimo modelo tinha mais logica e devia no minimo ser posto 'a votacao, mas os nossos protestos foram em vao e nao obtivemos uma justificacao logica para a sua exclusao.


----------



## tcpor

Fernao, tens o meu apoio. Está, sem dúvida bem melhor estruturado.

Pelo amor de Deus, alterem os Transportes para: Aquários (inclui os marítimos e fluviais), Aéreos e Terrestres (rodoviários e ferroviários).


----------



## daniel322

tcpor said:


> Fernao, tens o meu apoio. Está, sem dúvida bem melhor estruturado.


..claro que está.. :yes: desde o inicio que se fala nisto..


----------



## Barragon

:lol:


----------



## Reflex

fernao said:


> Apoiantes de um outro modelo que foi proposto mas que os moderadores decidiram nao por 'a votacao.
> 
> Nos modelos postos 'a votacao, a divisao faz-se por Fotos e depois dentro das Fotos aparecem os subforuns de cada regiao. Depois tens outra divisao para Projectos e dentro dos Projectos aparecem os subforuns de cada regiao. Como podes ver no modelo 9, que foi o que venceu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No outro modelo que nao foi posto a votacao apesar de ter varios apoiantes, a divisao faz-se logo por regioes. Depois dentro das regioses tens uma sala inicial com conversa/noticias da regiao e os subforuns Fotos e Projectos da regiao. O modelo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As virtudes e defeitos de cada modelo estao explicadas nas primeiras paginas do thread. Eu e outros protestamos que este ultimo modelo tinha mais logica e devia no minimo ser posto 'a votacao, mas os nossos protestos foram em vao e nao obtivemos uma justificacao logica para a sua exclusao.


Como já foi aqui dito, está completamente fora de questão a colocação de noticias que não sejam referentes a temas subordinados à temática principal do SSC nos subforuns regionais. Para os restantes temas existem espalhados por todo o SSC os chamados skybars, que no nosso forum tem o nome de Café. Não tem qualquer tipo de lógica colocarmos lado a lado, com o mesmo grau de importância uma noticia sobre um projecto importante conimbricense com a noticia da porca da Ti Amélia de uma aldeia remota do concelho da Lousã, que alimenta os cachorrinhos da vizinha, só porque dizem ambos respeito a uma determinada área geográfica. Sejamos objectivos! Toda a gente aqui conhece em que bases assenta o SSC, portanto não vai ser agora que elas vão mudar.
Por isso, a ser implementado esse modelo, a página principal de cada subforum regional seria dedicado às fotos e apenas se criaria um sub-subforum de projectos.
E depois, para os "puristas" que defendem este modelo como sendo o que mais arrumará o forum, vejo uma tremenda lacuna. Então arrumam muito bem as regioes e depois colocariam toda a tralha nacional na página principal?? Threads de fotos, projectos e afins tudo despejado ali, tipo lixo varrido para debaixo do tapete...


----------



## pauloluso

Então! Quando é que o novo modelo sai do forno.:lol:


----------



## Reflex

Estamos a tratar disso. Esperemos que ainda no decorrer do mês de Março ele apareça!kay:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

subforuns regionais sem tematicas/assuntos regionais (que vão para o café) é sem duvida inovador :crazy:

portugueses a inventarem a roda.. só porque as tematicas regionais "não importam" nem fazem parte do fórum ( moderadores dixit..)
:crazy: x 1000

vão ver os restantes foruns internacionais e deixem-se de ideias peregrinas..


----------



## Reflex

Sim, isso mesmo...:crazy:

Talvez desse uma perspectiva interessante ter noticias sobre a dentadura da Ti Maria das Couves num local de destaque. Infelizmente teriamos que criar um café para cada região e julgo que a Delta não tem vazão para tal. Por isso um café chega. De resto, não vejo porque tanta importância, julgava que o mais importante neste forum sao as fotos, os projectos, transportes e afins... Afinal parece que não é bem assim. Agora só não sei é se sou eu que me equivoquei no forum ou se foram vocês...


----------



## fernao

Reflex said:


> Como já foi aqui dito, está completamente fora de questão a colocação de noticias que não sejam referentes a temas subordinados à temática principal do SSC nos subforuns regionais. Para os restantes temas existem espalhados por todo o SSC os chamados skybars, que no nosso forum tem o nome de Café. Não tem qualquer tipo de lógica colocarmos lado a lado, com o mesmo grau de importância uma noticia sobre um projecto importante conimbricense com a noticia da porca da Ti Amélia de uma aldeia remota do concelho da Lousã, que alimenta os cachorrinhos da vizinha, só porque dizem ambos respeito a uma determinada área geográfica. Sejamos objectivos! Toda a gente aqui conhece em que bases assenta o SSC, portanto não vai ser agora que elas vão mudar.
> Por isso, a ser implementado esse modelo, a página principal de cada subforum regional seria dedicado às fotos e apenas se criaria um sub-subforum de projectos.
> E depois, para os "puristas" que defendem este modelo como sendo o que mais arrumará o forum, vejo uma tremenda lacuna. Então arrumam muito bem as regioes e depois colocariam toda a tralha nacional na página principal?? Threads de fotos, projectos e afins tudo despejado ali, tipo lixo varrido para debaixo do tapete...


Reflex, já se percebeu que está fora de questão porque os moderadores não querem, é essa a razão e não precisam de explicar mais. Quem não gostar vai-se embora, já percebemos isso.

O modelo que estamos a sugerir existe em vários outros fóruns nacionais, simplesmente porque é o que faz mais sentido, em vez das duplicações que querem implementar.

Quanto às tuas argumentações:
1 - temática do SSC - neste fórum, em qualquer dos subfóruns, fala-se de tudo, não só de arquitectura... incluindo conversas pessoais e muita muita muita palha, vulgo spam... Não percebo o que é que o nosso modelo vai alterar isso! È um argumento que usam quando dá jeito mas vocês próprios não o praticam e para mim não tem sentido, porque não é a prática corrente actualmente, e por isso não o aceito, desculpa. Há muito pouca gente aqui que fale de arquitectura e urbanismo, aliás.
Se querem transformar o fórum para apenas se debater arquitectura e urbanismo, muito bem, mas vão ter que trabalhar muito mais nesse aspecto, a mandar calar as pessoas, cortar conversa, etc... e isso seja qual for o modelo a implementar. 
Além disso, no nosso modelo, a porca da tia Amélia nunca ficaria ao lado do projecto importante, porque as notícias ficariam na página inicial do subforum regional e os projectos regionais no subsubforum dos projectos.

2- os restos no fórum nacional? Reflex, o que estás a dizer não faz sentido, porque isso vai acontecer no vosso modelo tambem... os "restos" nacionais ficam na parte inicial do subfórum Fotos e no subforum Projectos, certo?


----------



## JohnnyMass

TeKnO_Lx said:


> subforuns regionais sem tematicas/assuntos regionais (que vão para o café) é sem duvida inovador :crazy:
> 
> portugueses a inventarem a roda.. só porque as tematicas regionais "não importam" nem fazem parte do fórum ( moderadores dixit..)
> :crazy: x 1000
> 
> vão ver os restantes foruns internacionais e deixem-se de ideias peregrinas..


o café serve precisamente para isso, ou queres também agora um café por região?:lol: :nuts:


----------



## Reflex

fernao said:


> O modelo que estamos a sugerir existe em vários outros fóruns nacionais, simplesmente porque é o que faz mais sentido, em vez das duplicações que querem implementar.


Que forum é que tem dentro dos subforum regionais uma parte dedicada a noticias? Das realidades que conheço, apenas vi isso no brasileiro. E há um outro (que confesso que nao me lembro qual) que tem um unico thread para todas as noticias. 
No vejo no entanto motivo para que a existencia de exemplos não-significativos nos leve a segui-los. Este forum tem uma filosofia. Não percebo porque há-de ser exigido aos moderadores que façam cumprir certas linhas de conduta e quebrem outras...




fernao said:


> 2- os restos no fórum nacional? Reflex, o que estás a dizer não faz sentido, porque isso vai acontecer no vosso modelo tambem... os "restos" nacionais ficam na parte inicial do subfórum Fotos e no subforum Projectos, certo?


Certo. As fotos nacionais ficam na página principal do subforum de fotos e os projectos nacionais ficam na página principal do subforum projectos. Isso, a meu ver é limpeza e ordem. No vosso modelo na página principal do forum portugues fica tudo ao molho, fotos, projectos e - seguindo a vossa ideia da colocação de noticias - noticias... Ou seja, se por absurdo houvesse um thread sobre todas as porcas que amamentam cachorros neste país, ficariam complementa lado-a-lado, com o mesmo peso, que threads como "palacios de Portugal", "Castelos de Portugal" e outros do género...


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

vai ver o forum espanhol ou brasileiro. e estes foi aqueles que eu vi, nem te conto os outros que estão por ai espalhados

não JonhyMass, "o café" devia falar de tematicas estritamente nacionais / e não regionais

podes ver o exemplo espanhol, que incorpora exactamente os mesmos conceitos que voces pretendem implementar chaça/conversa séria (café central/majestic), a diferença é que os assuntos reginoais tem o seu espaço naturalmente nos sunforuns regionais

não é preciso nenhum café regional, porque os "assuntos/tematicas regionais" vão para a frontpage do respectivo subforum regional

lamento dizer-te mas voces não tem razão e o que estão a fazer vai contra o que tem sido feito em "regionalizações" de outros foruns

basicamente é uma regionalização ao vosso gosto.. já se percebeu que o conceito nunca caiu muito bem por essas bandas. mas tal como tive razão na altura, julgo que tenho agora e é uma questão de mais cedo ou mais tarde vir a acontecer. simplesmente pk não faz sentido ter assuntos da mesma região em 2sitios diferentes. os transportes é uma questão diferente, mais delicada

mas simplesmente não faz sentido, e mais uma vez não vos vejo com argumentos decentes..


----------



## Reflex

fernao said:


> 1 - temática do SSC - neste fórum, em qualquer dos subfóruns, fala-se de tudo, não só de arquitectura... incluindo conversas pessoais e muita muita muita palha, vulgo spam... Não percebo o que é que o nosso modelo vai alterar isso! È um argumento que usam quando dá jeito mas vocês próprios não o praticam e para mim não tem sentido, porque não é a prática corrente actualmente, e por isso não o aceito, desculpa. Há muito pouca gente aqui que fale de arquitectura e urbanismo, aliás.
> Se querem transformar o fórum para apenas se debater arquitectura e urbanismo, muito bem, mas vão ter que trabalhar muito mais nesse aspecto, a mandar calar as pessoas, cortar conversa, etc... e isso seja qual for o modelo a implementar.


Sabe-se perfeitamente que é completamente impossivel que 4 moderadores tenham a capacidade para controlarem algumas centenas de posts diariamente. Não podemos simplesmente acabar com toda a conversa que surge desadequada dentro de cada um dos quase 6000 threads existentes. Aquilo sim que podemos fazer é restringir isso ao colocar os threads certos no lugar certo. E é isso que estamos a fazer no presente caso...


----------



## JohnnyMass

TeKnO_Lx said:


> vai ver o forum espanhol ou brasileiro. e estes foi aqueles que eu vi, nem te conto os outros que estão por ai espalhados
> 
> não JonhyMass, "o café" devia falar de tematicas estritamente nacionais / e não regionais
> 
> podes ver o exemplo espanhol, que incorpora exactamente os mesmos conceitos que voces pretendem implementar chaça/conversa séria (café central/majestic), a diferença é que os assuntos reginoais tem o seu espaço naturalmente nos sunforuns regionais
> 
> não é preciso nenhum café regional, porque os "assuntos/tematicas regionais" vão para a frontpage do respectivo subforum regional
> 
> lamento dizer-te mas voces não tem razão e o que estão a fazer vai contra o que tem sido feito em "regionalizações" de outros foruns
> 
> basicamente é uma regionalização ao vosso gosto.. já se percebeu que o conceito nunca caiu muito bem por essas bandas. mas tal como tive razão na altura, julgo que tenho agora e é uma questão de mais cedo ou mais tarde vir a acontecer. simplesmente pk não faz sentido ter assuntos da mesma região em 2sitios diferentes. os transportes é uma questão diferente, mais delicada
> 
> mas simplesmente não faz sentido, e mais uma vez não vos vejo com argumentos decentes..


cantas bem mas não me alegras... há quanto tempo é que se decidiu já que o café não seria regionalizado? fotos e projectos foi o que se votou, nada mais por isso não comeces agora a inventar... logo que tu que até te esqueceste de votar na poll anterior...:lol:


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> vai ver o forum espanhol ou brasileiro. e estes foi aqueles que eu vi, nem te conto os outros que estão por ai espalhados


Do que estive a ver no forum espanhol, os threads presentes nos subforuns sao todos relativamente a transportes, projectos, fotos, etc... E há o caso da Catalunha que tem o seu proprio café.



TeKnO_Lx said:


> não JonhyMass, "o café" devia falar de tematicas estritamente nacionais / e não regionais


Ah, entao sempre queres um café para cada regiao...





TeKnO_Lx said:


> lamento dizer-te mas voces não tem razão e o que estão a fazer vai contra o que tem sido feito em "regionalizações" de outros foruns


Entao e se por absurdo decidirmos abrir um subforum chamado "avistamentos extraterrestres" e outro chamado "Plantação de aboboras" e os decidirmos regionalizar? Achas que daí para a frente todos os outros foruns regionais deverão seguir o nosso modelo?




TeKnO_Lx said:


> mas simplesmente não faz sentido, e mais uma vez não vos vejo com argumentos decentes..


São opiniões. Tu tens a tua e como tal não ves os nossos argumentos como decentes. Nós temos a nossa e também não vemos os teus como tal...


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> lamento dizer-te mas voces não tem razão e o que estão a fazer vai contra o que tem sido feito em "regionalizações" de outros foruns


É verdade, por essa ordem de ideias também és contra que se crie sub-subforuns para os projectos e fotos dentro de cada região, visto tambem isso ir contra ao que tem sido feito nas regionalizaçoes de outros foruns - onde se coloca todo o tipo de temáticas SSC ao molhe dentro de um subforum com o nome da região...


----------



## Barragon

Claro que voto na opção 1.. na segunda a parte principal fica com tudo misturado hno:

O primeiro modelo é muito mais organizado, sendo que o segundo tem o intuito de separar as regiões.. e o resto fica misturado.

Não digo que a opção 2 não seja boa e aceito-a se ganhar kay:


----------



## Barragon

Tekno então e na dois tens sub sub foruns dentro dos sub foruns... logo multiplicas por dois as que existem :nuts: são idênticas o número de divisões

Quanto à mudança do nome dos TI... para rodovias ou ferrovias ... espero feedback da moderação.


----------



## tcpor

Barragon said:


> (...) Quanto à mudança do nome dos TI... para rodovias ou ferrovias ... espero feedback da moderação.


Pois, eu bem tento "picá-los" a ver se respondem à alteração da nomenclatura para "Meios Aquáticos; Meios Aéreos; Meios Terrestres", dentro dos TI. Pode ser que agora, que também falaste, alguém me "ouça"!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Barragon said:


> Claro que voto na opção 1.. na segunda a parte principal fica com tudo misturado hno:
> 
> O primeiro modelo é muito mais organizado, *sendo que o segundo tem o intuito de separar as regiões*.. e o resto fica misturado.
> 
> Não digo que a opção 2 não seja boa e aceito-a se ganhar kay:


eu julgo que fica mais funcional ( e mais claro), se tiver tudo junto. não se trata de separar as regioes.. aliás a regionalização, o principio é autonomizar os subfóruns, e a hipotese 2 é a que visa mais este interesse.
além da valência urbanismo/noticias/discussoes regionais estar mais presente na opção 2 (tem um espaço formal) e ser inexisitente na opção 1. ( ou é apresentado num subforum "geral" que diz pouco/menos ás pessoas do que em relação á hipotese 2)

*eu não tou a dizer que do ponto de vista teórico a opção 1 fosse boa , mas acho que a opção 2 seria mais forte para captar forumers de cada região e termos discussoes a todos os niveis interessantes entre os mesmos*

a razão porque disse que votei na 2 é por isto, além das outras que tinha dito



TeKnO_Lx said:


> resumindo inclino-me mais para a hipotese 2, porque pareceme que é mais fácil num mesmo espaço estar informação aglomerada ( fotos/projectos/noticias)
> 
> enquanto que na hipótese 1, estariamos a ver as fotos e depois ir para os subforuns de P/C, parecem mais trabalho e menos claro ( apesar de visar organização temática). também para alguém de fora, que não conheçe a região, parece-me mais complicado associar fotos com a região ( estaria que estar a saltar entre os dois espaços). seria mais fácil desde logo ver todo junto no mesmo espaço ( ou em 2´s espaços muito próximos)
> 
> *não voto já, mas inclino-me claramente para a hipótese 2*


----------



## Barragon

tcpor said:


> Pois, eu bem tento "picá-los" a ver se respondem à alteração da nomenclatura para "Meios Aquáticos; Meios Aéreos; Meios Terrestres", dentro dos TI. Pode ser que agora, que também falaste, alguém me "ouça"!


Estudo dos Meios :lol:

acho que meios não fica bem  

Zona Rodoviária
Zona Ferroviária
Zona Aeroportuária 

:lol:

Para mim seria..

Rodovias e Transamazônicas
Ferrovias e Trens
Bondes e Trolleys 
Aviões e Helis
Barcos do Guanabara e Portos Marítimos

:lol:


----------



## NewTomorrow

eu escolho o 1º , mais uma duvida o post das energias alternativas para onde iria ?


----------



## tcpor

Barragon said:


> Estudo dos Meios :lol:
> 
> acho que meios não fica bem
> 
> Zona Rodoviária
> Zona Ferroviária
> Zona Aeroportuária
> 
> (...)


Pois mas "meio de transporte" é uma termologia em Transportes. Realmente, usei a errada porque deveria ser "Tipo de Transporte".

Pelo amor de Deus, parem de usar a palavra "Zona" a torto e a direito! É um abuso!
Zona é uma doença ou uma distinção territorial usada no clima (e apenas no clima!).
Ao falares em rodovia, ferrovia e aeroportos, não te estás a esquecer dos transportes marítimos?

Volto a bater no ceguinho:

Tipo Aquático (engloba os transportes marítimos e fluviais);
Tipo Aéreo;
Tipo Terrestre (engloba os transportes rodoviários e ferroviários).

Pelo menos é assim que nós, geógrafos, dividimos o tema "Transportes".


----------



## Reflex

Barragon said:


> Quanto à mudança do nome dos TI... para rodovias ou ferrovias ... espero feedback da moderação.


Tens razão, sim, foi lapso nosso. Em vez de estradas será "rodovias" e em vez de caminhos-de-ferro será "ferrovias".


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> tenho algumas dúvidas
> 
> *na hipotese 1*
> 
> - cada uma regioes explicitada a bold significa mais um subforum certo ?
> assim de repente vejo 12, com duplicação de nomes das regioes, parecem-me subforuns a mais, mas ok


A ideia é haver 6 sub-subforuns dentro do subforum PROJECTOS e do subforum FOTOS. O que está a seguir (tipo "Minho, Douro e Trás-os-Montes") é a legenda que aparecerá por baixo de NORTE.





TeKnO_Lx said:


> *na hipótese 2*
> 
> - não percebi se os subforuns a criar são somente os das regioes ou dentro desses vai haver um subfórum chamado "projectos e construção". suponho que seja a minha 2ºopção e a conversa dita regional/local se insere neste 1ºsubfórum de ambito mais geral dentro do contexto da região não?


A moderação propôs no outro thread a não criação para já dos sub-subforuns FOTOS. Ou seja a página principal de cada subforum regional ficará dedicada a fotos e discussões regionais e se eventualmente daqui a algum tempo se justificar logo criarem em algumas regioes o sub-subforum FOTOS. E sim, dentro de cada subforum regional será aberto um sub-subforum de PROJECTOS.



TeKnO_Lx said:


> - julgo que o Ribatejo não pertence claramente a nenhumas das regioes NUTSII ( Centro, Lisboa, nem a ficticia região Sul) e não devia ser usado


Pois, o Ribatejo foi o principal ponto sensível, mas entendemos que é capaz de ficar melhor no Sul...


----------



## Reflex

Quanto ao voto vou guardá-lo durante mais algum tempo. Inclino-me para a primeira, mas confesso que esta é a 1ª poll sobre a regionalização que eu fico feliz com qualquer vencedora. Acho que são dois modelos bastante válidos, o primeiro numa optica temática o segundo numa optica mais regional.
De qualquer modo - e para evitar a questão dos muitos cliques - é que vamos tentar por os links a partir da página principal na hipotese 1. Assim um membro da região X pode aceder directamente da página principal do forum portugues aos projectos e fotos da sua região.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Reflex said:


> A ideia é haver 6 sub-subforuns dentro do subforum PROJECTOS e do subforum FOTOS. O que está a seguir (tipo "Minho, Douro e Trás-os-Montes") é a legenda que aparecerá por baixo de NORTE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moderação propôs no outro thread a não criação para já dos sub-subforuns FOTOS. Ou seja a página principal de cada subforum regional ficará dedicada a fotos e discussões regionais e se eventualmente daqui a algum tempo se justificar logo criarem em algumas regioes o sub-subforum FOTOS. E sim, dentro de cada subforum regional será aberto um sub-subforum de PROJECTOS.
> 
> 
> Pois, o Ribatejo foi o principal ponto sensível, mas entendemos que é capaz de ficar melhor no Sul...


Obrigado pelos esclarecimento. assim sendo mantem-se o meu sentido de voto

quanto á região Ribatejo, não sei se entendes-te mas o que eu te estava a dizeru é que poucas pessoas sabem REALMENTE que área(s) abrange, e tanto vai do Cartaxo (AML) a Tomar ( região Centro claramente) ou Benavente/Coruche ( região Sul?)
ou seja eu acho que não vale a pena explicitar "Ribatejo" em nenhum dos subforuns, e caso tivessem mesmo que por, poriam na Região Centro. Mas por mim tiravam simplesmente a denominação


----------



## pedrodepinto

Hipótese 1 :yes:!


----------



## napolit

Voto por a 1, acho-a perfeita exceito que gostava de que houvesse um subforum de demografia (e se calhar também de temas económicos), que está intimamente relacionado com o planeamento e desenvolvimento urbanístico e é um tema muitas vezes falado aqui em threads e depois perde-se a informaçao e começa a falar-se em threads que nada têm a ver com a populaçao do porto, de lisboa, etc. de que se aquilo é mais "rico" ou menos "rico", etc., etc., etc. Entao assim estaria melhor organizado e nos threads que nao fossem sobre isso, nao haveria discussoes dessas, que às vezes cansa um pouquinho, preferia que estivesse essas discussoes num mesmo thread, pelo menos é a minha opinao pessoal .


----------



## Barragon

^^ A demografia irá para a parte principal das fotos, onde diz urbanismo.

Secalhar até poderá ter o nome de Urbanismo e Demografia


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

neste momento, julgo que o melhor modelo seria o 2, com a parte das fotos incluida (prevista posteriormente)


----------



## Barragon

Então e a parte principal ficaria uma grande molhada :lol:

De resto não tenho nada a apontar


----------



## fernao

ja' que fui um dos proponentes do segundo modelo, deixo aqui a principal razao porque acho que e' melhor:

o modelo 2 tem a grande vantagem de ter tudo o que pertence a uma determinada regiao - Fotos, Urbanismo e Construcao - concentrado num subforum... assim, quem tiver interesse numa regiao pode encontrar tudo o que procura num mesmo subforum... por outro lado, acho que e' um modelo que pode ajudar a fazer crescer o forum, porque as pessoas de cada regiao sabem que, se tiverem pouco tempo, tem sempre aquele cantinho onde vao rapidamente encontrar tudo o que se passa na sua regiao em vez de terem que andar a saltar... eu confesso que na maior parte das vezes apenas venho ver o que se passa em Coimbra e assim teria a informacao condensada... so' se tiver mais tempo e' que me ponho a procurar informacoes sobre outros sitios... acho que esta facilidade de ter tudo junto poderia atrair mais pessoas ao forum para saberem das suas regioes.
Neste modelo parece-me mais facil trocar informacoes entre threads proximos e evitar duplicacoes no mesmo tema... 

Quanto ao modelo 1 nao permite isso... as pessoas 'a procura de informacoes de determinado sitio vao ter que andar a saltar de subforum em subforum para encontrarem as fotos, depois vir atras para encontrarem os projectos, construcoes... nao vejo grandes vantagens no modelo 1, que espalha o material da mesma regiao por varios subforuns... qual a vantagem do modelo 1? ter muitos projectos de regioes que nao tem nada a ver juntos e depois nao ter a restante informacao dessa regiao?


----------



## Barragon

Então e na parte principal fica tudo à molhada no 2?


----------



## fernao

Barragon said:


> Então e na parte principal fica tudo à molhada no 2?


Nao e' tudo 'a molhada, e' tudo o que tem interesse nacional fica ali junto, em vez de ficar espalhado. Acho uma solucao muito melhor do que ter outra vez as coisas de interesse nacional todas separadas... por exemplo, agora tens um thread sobre centros comerciais, nao e'? Para que ter um thread de centros comerciais no subforum Projectos e um thread de centros comerciais no subforum Fotos?? Nao seria muito mais interessante ter um thread sobre centros comerciais a nivel nacional logo na pagina inicial, onde houvesse informacao dos ja' existentes e dos novos?

e' tudo o que for de interesse nacional fica logo na pagina de apresentacao, qual e' a duvida? e tudo o que for de interesse regional fica junto numa mesma pagina da regiao, sejam fotos ou projectos.

nao percebo onde esta' a molhada... na minha opiniao e' muito pior ter coisas nacionais espalhadas por dois subforuns, depois coisas da mesma regiao espalhadas por dois subforuns...


----------



## fred_mendonca

fernão, já apanhaste o vício do ruben briosa com os acentos?


----------



## Barragon

O que vale é que eu já sei como és :lol: kay:

Deste esse exemplo, mas há outros que não são assim tão lineares.

De qualquer forma tirando isso não tenho nada a apontar. Não é preciso te preocupares 

No início temia-se a regionalização por causa da perda de identidade do fórum portugues. O fórum necessitava de uma melhor organização. Primeiro por temas depois por regiões.
E sendo que tens os links logo na pagina principal não terás que te preocupar com cliques kay:


----------



## fernao

fred_mendonca said:


> fernão, já apanhaste o vício do ruben briosa com os acentos?


...o meu teclado nao tem acentos...hno:


----------



## Reflex

fernao said:


> Quanto ao modelo 1 nao permite isso... as pessoas 'a procura de informacoes de determinado sitio vao ter que andar a saltar de subforum em subforum para encontrarem as fotos, depois vir atras para encontrarem os projectos, construcoes... nao vejo grandes vantagens no modelo 1, que espalha o material da mesma regiao por varios subforuns... qual a vantagem do modelo 1? ter muitos projectos de regioes que nao tem nada a ver juntos e depois nao ter a restante informacao dessa regiao?


Mas Fernão, as pessoas podem não estar interessadas em procura informações de uma determinada região. Podem simplesmente ter vontade de ver projectos (de onde quer que sejam...) e aí torna-se melhor o modelo 1. Por isso é que eu digo que quem tiver um intuição por temas o modelo 1 é melhor; quem tiver uma intuita por regiões o modelo 2 é melhor...


----------



## fernao

Reflex said:


> Mas Fernão, as pessoas podem não estar interessadas em procura informações de uma determinada região. Podem simplesmente ter vontade de ver projectos (de onde quer que sejam...) e aí torna-se melhor o modelo 1. Por isso é que eu digo que quem tiver um intuição por temas o modelo 1 é melhor; quem tiver uma intuita por regiões o modelo 2 é melhor...


certo... eu estou apenas a dar a minha opiniao... 

eu pessoalmente tenho mais intuicao em saber as coisas por regiao, quando visito o forum quero saber sobre Urbanismo, Projectos, Construcao e ver Fotos de determinada regiao... nao apenas ver projectos de todas as regioes e nao saber as novidades ou ver fotos... prefiro saber ter junto de uma regiao.

mas esta' ai' a votacao, vamos ver qual a intuicao da maioria! :cheers:

Penso que o link directo (as partes a azul nos esquemas) foi bem pensado e seria uma boa solucao que facilitaria e deixaria toda a gente mais satisfeita qualquer que fosse o resultado da votacao! kay:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

o problema do modelo 1 é que não tem um espaço formal para discussoes de tematicas/assuntos/noticias regionais. o espaço que existe não vai ter identificação clara com nenhum das regioes, ou seja não vai ter grande sentido

não tenho dúvida que o modelo 2 captaria mais forumers, exactamente pela razão que o Fernão enunciou.


----------



## JohnnyMass

eu gostava era que fosse uma votação isenta, sem que os defensores da hipótese 2 estivessem a fazer, de novo, campanha eleitoral... desculpem lá mas já mete nojo...

quanto à questão ribatejo, bom, eu sou ribatejano e sei muito bem onde é que ele fica...


----------



## fernao

JohnnyMass said:


> eu gostava era que fosse uma votação isenta, sem que os defensores da hipótese 2 estivessem a fazer, de novo, campanha eleitoral... desculpem lá mas já mete nojo...
> 
> quanto à questão ribatejo, bom, eu sou ribatejano e sei muito bem onde é que ele fica...


:lol::lol:

vocês são engraçados... o Barra é que começa com campanha eleitoral a dizer que a 1 é melhor e a dizer mal da hipótese 2... mas depois os que explicam a hipótese 2 é que metem nojo :bash::lol:

acho que as propostas são bem claras e a votação é isenta, ninguém anda a obrigar os outros a votar, apenas várias pessoas deram a sua opinião... mas se não se pode comentar ambas as propostas que estão a votação, eu por mim não me importo que bloqueiem o paleio e mantenham apenas a poll :cheers:


----------



## JohnnyMass

eu não estou contra o bloqueio do paleio, só queria uma votação sem campanha eleitoral! acho que por esta altura já toda a gente mais que sabe o que quer!

e aproveito para dizer que chegámos a um ponto que ficarei satisfeito quer ganhe uma ou outra.


----------



## snitrom

Nunca trabalhei com fóruns da vBulletin, mas parece-me que esses links azuis não vão funcionar.
Os parsers do fórum pegam no texto "titulo" e "espetam", não me parece que o processem como bbcode. Claro que existem sempre artimanhas para contornar a situação, mas isso poderá destabilizar todo o fórum.


----------



## Reflex

É possível sim. Esse modelo é usado, p.ex no forum holandes (no subforum Roterdam e Fotoforum). A unica duvida que temos é devido ao facto de não ser muito utilizado no SSC. Não sabemos se será ou não por bloqueio da administração ou simplesmente porque ninguém se lembrou mais disso...


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> o problema do modelo 1 é que não tem um espaço formal para discussoes de tematicas/assuntos/noticias regionais. o espaço que existe não vai ter identificação clara com nenhum das regioes, ou seja não vai ter grande sentido


Utilizariamos o subforum das fotos para isso...


----------



## Barragon

fernao said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> vocês são engraçados... o Barra é que começa com campanha eleitoral a dizer que a 1 é melhor e a dizer mal da hipótese 2... mas depois os que explicam a hipótese 2 é que metem nojo :bash::lol:


O que vale é que o Johnny te conhece :lol:

Eu não comecei campanha eleitoral.. disse apenas o erro que a hipotese 2 tem, de resto até disse que não tinha nada a apontar... ou disse? ai ai sr. fernao

Vossa Excelencia não deve ter visto a sua tenebrosa campanha com ajuda de todos os outros infames indivíduos chamados Tekno XXL :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> É possível sim. Esse modelo é usado, p.ex no forum holandes (no subforum Roterdam e Fotoforum). A unica duvida que temos é devido ao facto de não ser muito utilizado no SSC. Não sabemos se será ou não por bloqueio da administração ou simplesmente porque ninguém se lembrou mais disso...


Esses links são utilizados na parte principal :nuts: não é preciso ir a nenhum forum.

Vai a parte principal e ves os links a azul por baixo dos títulos... dá para vir directamente para o FPortuga.


----------



## Reflex

Sim, eu sei, mas estava-me a referir mesmo dentro dos foruns nacionais. Vê-se pouco. E nós não sabemos se é por opção ou simplesmente não calhou...


----------



## Barragon

No fórum dos UAE existem bastantes :yes:

Acho que é porque não calhou :lol:


----------



## Lino

Votei na 2ª opção, creio ser melhor organizada como estão as de outras áreas como a alemã, espanhola, etc.
De resto, acho que o nome da secção para a conversa de chacha deve ser a tasca e não "principal".


----------



## Reflex

@Barra: não vi esse forum, não fui tão longe! Mas sendo assim não deve haver qualquer problema...

@Lino: nenhum forum se chama "principal". Essa designação só foi usada para referir a página principal do subforum...


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Reflex said:


> Utilizariamos o subforum das fotos para isso...


pois não tem nada a ver.. é misturar _alhos com bugalhos_


----------



## Reflex

Ora, mas o modelo 2 também mete no mesmo subforum tematicas tao dispares como discussões, fotos e projectos de cariz nacional...


----------



## Barragon

O que vale é que a 2 tem 3 votos anulados :lol:


----------



## Reflex

4...


----------



## fernao

como e' que o Rexluso tem 2 votos? estas votacoes sao maradas, quando eu votei na poll fechada Braga VS Coimbra, o forum deixava-me votar quantas vezes quisesse, acho que nessa votei 10 ou 20 vezes so' para chatear os gajos de Braga :lol::lol:

mas so' vejo um voto a ser excluido, por votar duas vezes anulam-se os dois votos? nao se anula so' um?


----------



## Reflex

Também não percebi muito bem essa questão de se poder votar 2 vezes. É um problema que há 1/2 semanas aconteceu por erro, mas que pensava que já tinha sido solucionado...:dunno:

Quanto aos votos anulados: os 2 votos do Rexluso, o voto do BRG e o voto do Karlussantus não são válidos por não cumprirem as regras 2 e 6 presentes no post #1.


moderação said:


> *Regras:*
> 1 - a votação será pública para evitar clones;
> 2 - só são válidos os votos de forumers registados antes do dia 25 de Janeiro de 2008;
> 3 - a moderação, nestes termos, tem como detectar possíveis membros que votem mais do que uma vez; assim detectada a situação, todos os votos desse membros serão considerados nulos;
> 4 - a votação terá a duração de 4 dias;
> 5 - só são válidos os votos de forumers com mais de 15 posts no forum portugues (exceptuando o café!) até ao dia 25 de Janeiro;


----------



## fernao

ah ok, nao tinha reparado nisso


----------



## Barragon

:tongue:


----------



## Reflex

Aos quais se junta o voto do Reflex3 e de todos os amiguinhos que o Costa decidir criar...


----------



## fernao

mais valia apagarem logo esses votos, para se ver o resultado correcto... nao da'?

ou seja, neste momento esta' 16-10


----------



## Reflex

Não podemos apagar...


----------



## JohnnyMass

dá para apagar, mas os nomes vão ficar lá na mesma!


----------



## Reflex

Pois, isso...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

a campanha eleitoral ta a surtir efeito :lol: a opçao 2 começa a subir... se bem que aqueles dois rexlusos e o reflex3 pronto... nao contam! 

nao sei kual eh a piada de se andar a criar clones... a este ritmo pro ano estamos no reflex350


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

a "campanha eleitoral" assim apelidada pelo moderador JonyMass surprendentemente já começou pela opção 1...

esta é a verdade que mereçe ser sabida por quem vai votar, e que não interessa ser dita pela defensores da opção 1

-----------------

o modelo 2 é o seguido pela vasta maioria dos foruns estrangeiros e isso diz da sua qualidade. não é preciso defende-la, basta olhares para o resto do SSC e não inventarem a roda

enquanto a opção 1 é tematização a opção 2 é uma verdadeira regionalização e aquilo que as pessoas defenderam no primeiro lugar e aquilo que foi posto a votos. a opção 1 interessa naturalmente aqueles que estiveram sempre contra a regionalização. e mesmo assim parece que vão conseguir o que querem, *sacrificando o que deveria ser um espaço natural para discussoes/noticias de indole regional/local. e este espaço só existe na opção 2 e nunca poderia num forum geral "fotos", como defende a opção 1, simplesmente porque não há identificação com nenhum espaço regional claramente definido
* de resto este espaço falta no modelo do fórum actual, e esta tem sido uma das minhas maiores criticas

eu lamento dizer-vos, vocês podem estar boa fé, mas sinceramente os vossos "prejudicios" contra regionalização ou obsessão por um _teórica _organização temática (que não é funcional, dai a necessidade artificial de links) não é a melhor opção. até porque não vão conseguir ( ou vão diminuir/desvalorizar) describilizar o meu argumento a bold como é normal e já tou habituado


----------



## Barragon

És muito irritadiço..

Mas agora o jone é que fez campanha? por favor..

Acho que as pessoas votaram pela sua capacidade de pensamento e não pelo que os outros dizem.

Ambas as opções são aceitáveis.. uns gostam mais de regionalização pura, outros gostam mais de regionalização nos temas...

Sinceramente para mim a regionalização por temas "Arruma" melhor o fórum e as coisas ficam mais organizadas. Tu tens outra opinião ... não posso mudar isso.

Agora estares a atacar a dizer que não existe funcionalidade? por favor.. tenta ser um pouco sensato. Não passes atestados de burrice as pessoas só porque foram na minha conversa ou na do Jone... as pessoas sabem no que votam !


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Barragon said:


> És muito irritadiço..
> 
> Mas agora o jone é que fez campanha? por favor..
> 
> Acho que as pessoas votaram pela sua capacidade de pensamento e não pelo que os outros dizem.
> 
> Ambas as opções são aceitáveis.. uns gostam mais de regionalização pura, outros gostam mais de regionalização nos temas...
> 
> Sinceramente para mim a regionalização por temas "Arruma" melhor o fórum e as coisas ficam mais organizadas. Tu tens outra opinião ... não posso mudar isso.
> 
> Agora estares a atacar a dizer que não existe funcionalidade? por favor.. tenta ser um pouco sensato. Não passes atestados de burrice as pessoas só porque foram na minha conversa ou na do Jone... as pessoas sabem no que votam !


eu pensava que este thread era para debater modelos. quando um moderador diz que estamos em "campanha" não deixa de ser um pouco estranho
deveriamos discutir o que aqui? chaça e "lols" :lol: ?
meu amigo eu posso ser irritadiço mas tenho razão. senão tenta desmontar o meu argumento a bold.(em vez de ignorá-lo)
estamos a discutir modelos objectivos, virtudes e defeitos e não conceitos abstractos (regionalização vs tematização)





TeKnO_Lx said:


> *sacrificando o que deveria ser um espaço natural para discussoes/noticias de indole regional/local. e este espaço só existe na opção 2 e nunca poderia num forum geral "fotos", como defende a opção 1, simplesmente porque não há identificação com nenhum espaço regional claramente definido
> * de resto este espaço falta no modelo do fórum actual, e esta tem sido uma das minhas maiores criticas


digote mais, se a opção 1 ganhar ( o que é esperado pelo vistos), arranjem mais uma "bateria" de foruns regionais para noticias/discussoes de ambito regional/local. porque esse espaço simplesmente não existe na opção 1 .* Qual a organização num "subforum de urbanismo/Fotos" onde poem noticias do tipo 
-Noticias culturais da AMP
-Qual o melhor concelho da AML?
-Noticias do evento tal em Sernancelhe
-Qual o concelho com melhor urbanismo do Algarve?*

onde está a "organização" que tanto defendes neste situação?

tematizem o que quiserem, mas arranjem espaços decentes para noticias/conversas regionais/locais. Claro, a opção 2 define isto claramente enquanto a 1 não por isso a minha posição

ah e da próxima vez que me criticarem, vejam o bold e tentem responder com factos... ( eu sei que é dificil mas tentem)


----------



## Barragon

Então e no modelo 2 fica onde?


----------



## Barragon

^^ já que falas disso.... :hilarious

O MODELO 1 tem esse espaço na parte principal das fotos.

O MODELO 2 não tem nada disso, já que fica misturado com as fotos.

Vai lá ver bem os modelos e depois diz-me qualquecoisinha


----------



## Reflex

Miguel, até agora 17 pessoas votaram na hipótese 1. Por muito válido que seja o teu ponto de vista porque é que simplesmente não pões na cabeça que pode haver pessoas que simplesmente não querem um lugar para debater noticias regionais? Eu por exemplo não vejo qualquer vantagem nisso, nem faço qualquer questão! Mas se vencer um modelo que inclua isso também não vou emigrar... Por isso ninguém tem que desmontar o tem argumento ou dar-te palmadinhas nas costas, porque pode ser simplesmente algo que não importe aos membros!

E quanto à questão das discussões de urbanismos nas subforum das fotos, não vejo o porquê de tanto espanto:quando eu e tu chegámos ao forum havia só o Café o forum principal, sendo que o café era para assuntos extra-ssc e o forum servia para o resto. Criaram-se outros subforuns e se reparares bem, em nenhum deles se enquadram as discussões sobre cidades/urbanismo. Como tal e por exclusão de partes, o local onde elas deveriam estar talvez seja mesmo na página principal do forum português. Por qualquer motivo difundiram-se esses assuntos no café e pelos vistos a moda pegou, mas isso não quer dizer que seja lá o sitio deles...


----------



## Reflex

Barragon said:


> O MODELO 1 tem esse espaço na parte principal das fotos.


O modelo 1 não tem sequer esse espaço. Não é obrigatório tê-lo.


----------



## JohnnyMass

Bom, só para chatear vou votar já. Escolho a OPÇÃO 1!:lol: Não é por nada, é mesmo só para chatear!:lol:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Reflex said:


> Miguel, até agora 17 pessoas votaram na hipótese 1. Por muito válido que seja o teu ponto de vista porque é que simplesmente não pões na cabeça que pode haver *pessoas que simplesmente não querem um lugar para debater noticias regionais*? Eu por exemplo não vejo qualquer vantagem nisso, nem faço qualquer questão! Mas se vencer um modelo que inclua isso também não vou emigrar... Por isso ninguém tem que desmontar o tem argumento ou dar-te palmadinhas nas costas, *porque pode ser simplesmente algo que não importe aos membros*!
> 
> E quanto à questão das discussões de urbanismos nas subforum das fotos, não vejo o porquê de tanto espanto:quando eu e tu chegámos ao forum havia só o Café o forum principal, sendo que o café era para assuntos extra-ssc e o forum servia para o resto. Criaram-se outros subforuns e se reparares bem, em nenhum deles se enquadram as discussões sobre cidades/urbanismo. Como tal e por exclusão de partes, o local onde elas deveriam estar talvez seja mesmo na página principal do forum português. Por qualquer motivo difundiram-se esses assuntos no café e pelos vistos a moda pegou, mas isso não quer dizer que seja lá o sitio deles...





Reflex said:


> O modelo 1 não tem sequer esse espaço. Não é obrigatório tê-lo.


eu to-me pouco importando para o que os outros forumers pensam. tenho e tenho tido a minha opinião e sempre a defendi (contra tudo e contra todos.. tenho pena)
a diferença entre o modelo 1 e 2 é basicamente a democracia ou falta dela no 1

eu bem posso achar que o "além fronteiras" ou o UPC não trazem grande mais valia a este espaço mas os espaços estão lá e eu não so quero fechar só porque não os frequento.
o que eu peço só é um espaço para este tipo de discussoes. tu proprio reconheçes que este espaço não existe, mas não percebo porque teimam em ir contra esta vontade, quase como se "um mau filho da regionalização"
vê do outro ponto de vista, 15 pessoas querem este espaço. 

voces podem fazer o que quiserem façam a vossa pseudo regionalização/ tematimazão punham as fotinhas todas em ordem, tanto me faz , wharever mas por favor abram espaços verdadeiramente regionais. só assim poderão ter identificação com uma região, captar forumers "fiéis" de cada região, e promover um crescimento sustentado do forum (autonomizaçao dos subforuns). cada um deve escolher (postar) aquilo que lhe interessa e não impor aos outros por "birrinha" 

se tu próprio consegues identificar o que eu digo, não deves ficar imune a esta situação.

escolher um modelo (para longo prazo) sabendo das deficiencia do mesmo, é no minimo uma atitude irresponsável.

olhem para os outros foruns, e não inventem a roda, digo e volto a dizer


----------



## Barragon

Os nomes estão lá.. acho que a malta escolhe


----------



## JohnnyMass

se houver alguma "falha" a moderação encarregar-se-à de a rectificar! temos bons mapas!:lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

djou23 said:


> só uma duvida... quais sao as regioes adoptadas? A regiao norte tem por base os limites distritais ou das nuts? e alguem me diz onde acaba/começa a regiao centro?


eh so leres o que la está e teres um minimo conhecimento geografico para saberes que zonas são albergadas pelos demais subforuns.


----------



## djou23

Daniel_Portugal said:


> eh so leres o que la está e teres um minimo conhecimento geografico para saberes que zonas são albergadas pelos demais subforuns.


ai sim? entao explicame la... ou nao sabes que os distritos nao correspondem as nuts? por exemplo, lamego, é centro ou norte?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

porto - AMP
norte - TUDO o que eh da regiao norte EXCEPTO AMP.
centro - TODA a regiao centro mais uns pedacitos de terra da regiao de lisboa, que nao sao da aml, (e tirar tudo o que seja ribatejo, que está no subforum sul).
lisboa - AML
sul - ribatejo, alentejo e algarve.
ilhas - as ilhas

e por ai fora. se lamego actualmente está na regiao norte, eh norte. se ta na centro, eh centro. como lamego está na regiao norte (apesar de ser do distrito de viseu), entao coisas em lamego deverao estar no subforum norte.


----------



## djou23

Daniel_Portugal said:


> porto - AMP
> norte - TUDO o que eh da regiao norte EXCEPTO AMP.
> centro - TODA a regiao centro mais uns pedacitos de terra da regiao de lisboa, que nao sao da aml, (e tirar tudo o que seja ribatejo, que está no subforum sul).
> lisboa - AML
> sul - ribatejo, alentejo e algarve.
> ilhas - as ilhas
> 
> e por ai fora. se lamego actualmente está na regiao norte, eh norte. se ta na centro, eh centro. como lamego está na regiao norte (apesar de ser do distrito de viseu), entao coisas em lamego deverao estar no subforum norte.


pronto, ja conseguiste perceber a minha duvida. entao as regioes adoptadas sao as nuts, certo?


----------



## djou23

e o ribatejo, como fica?


----------



## _Rick_

djou23 said:


> pronto, ja conseguiste perceber a minha duvida. entao as regioes adoptadas sao as nuts, certo?


Oh pá por acaso acho mais facil ser distritos. Para mim é bem mais provavel saber se uma terra é do distrito X ou Y do que se é da região nut A ou B. Distritos na duvida nem que vás ao google earth (ou a qq outro mapa), nuts tens de andar a fazer pesquisas na net.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

^^ leste o meu post todo? :lol: LOL

pronto, nao faz mal.

o ribatejo fica no subforum sul. está explicito isso :lol: 


os subforuns assemelham-se, de algum modo, às regioes nuts, havendo no entanto pequenas alteraçoes em todas elas.


Norte = Norte excepto "AMP"

Centro = Centro excepto "ribatejo", e com o acréscimo das zonas da região Lisboa (nutsII) que não fazem parte da AML.

Sul = Inclusão directa de duas regioes nutsII (de seu nome, alentejo e algarve, MAIS o ribatejo).

Ilhas = inclusão dos dois arquipelagos.

Porto e Lisboa correspondem às actuais áreas metropolitanas oficiais para cada uma delas, com um subfórum inteiramente dedicado para as mesmas.





penso que seja simples


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

_Rick_ said:


> Oh pá por acaso acho mais facil ser distritos. Para mim é bem mais provavel saber se uma terra é do distrito X ou Y do que se é da região nut A ou B. Distritos na duvida nem que vás ao google earth (ou a qq outro mapa), nuts tens de andar a fazer pesquisas na net.




espinho e tal sao distrito de aveiro.




segundo conheço quem está a tratar disto (aka *jonnymass*), o que ele te vai responder a isto é o seguinte (ou algo semelhante): "os modelos ja foram devidamente discutidos, de forma exaustiva, ao longo de muito tempo, e a decisao tomada foi esta, pelo que nao ha recuos neste momento. o modelo a ser implementado será este, e ponto final".


----------



## djou23

Daniel_Portugal said:


> espinho e tal sao distrito de aveiro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> segundo conheço quem está a tratar disto (aka *jonnymass*), o que ele te vai responder a isto é o seguinte (ou algo semelhante): "os modelos ja foram devidamente discutidos, de forma exaustiva, ao longo de muito tempo, e a decisao tomada foi esta, pelo que nao ha recuos neste momento. o modelo a ser implementado será este, e ponto final".


mas alguem esta a por em causa o que foi decidido?a questao é que isto nao foi sequer falado. andamos a falar de regioes abstratas, a menos que façam um mapa rigoroso com os limites das regioes.








será isto?


----------



## _Rick_

Daniel_Portugal said:


> espinho e tal sao distrito de aveiro.


 Segundo o modelo que acabaste de colocar Espinho faz parte da AMP e por isso não há duvidas sobre a sua colocação.


Daniel_Portugal said:


> esegundo conheço quem está a tratar disto (aka *jonnymass*), o que ele te vai responder a isto é o seguinte (ou algo semelhante): "os modelos ja foram devidamente discutidos, de forma exaustiva, ao longo de muito tempo, e a decisao tomada foi esta, pelo que nao ha recuos neste momento. o modelo a ser implementado será este, e ponto final".


 Não acho que me responda isso pelo simples facto que não estou a fazer recuos. Não estou a dizer para agora juntarmos norte com centro, ou AML com o distrito de Lx. 
Quero apenas que me indiquem de uma maneira inequivoca onde cada coisa va parar. Por exemplo Lamego é do distrito de Viseu mas tu não tens duvidas que vai para o Norte (pois pertence á região nut norte). Por outro lado dizes que Ribatejo passa na globalidade para o sul quando a parte norte do Ribatejo esta no centro nas nuts (além que ribatejo é uma designação que já desapareceu há mais de 30 anos.)


djou23 said:


> mas alguem esta a por em causa o que foi decidido?a questao é que isto nao foi sequer falado. andamos a falar de regioes abstratas, a menos que façam um mapa rigoroso com os limites das regioes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> será isto?


Não


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

nao vou estar a repetir tudo novamente. ja o fiz duas vezes.


isso eh o mapa das regioes nuts. se leres o que disse acima decentemente, vais perceber.


----------



## djou23

eu li o que escreveste decentemente. sinceramente ja nao estou a perceber nada. o mapa que fiz é como tu disseste, as nuts, com a inclusao do ribatejo no sul


----------



## djou23

nao dividi a amp do norte, sorry...


----------



## _Rick_

djou23 said:


> nao dividi a amp do norte, sorry...


Nem a AML. Puseste todo o distrito numa região.

Bem eu apenas acho que se podia talvez postar um mapa de portugal onde cada uma das nossas regiões estivesse especificada por cor.:dunno: Nem todos seguiram o chorinho de discussões todo (que se estende por paginas e paginas) e diga-se que as antigas provincias são mesmo isso: antigas e provavelmente nem todos conhecem-nas em pormenor.


----------



## djou23

_Rick_ said:


> Nem a AML. Puseste todo o distrito numa região.
> 
> Bem eu apenas acho que se podia talvez postar um mapa de portugal onde cada uma das nossas regiões estivesse especificada por cor.:dunno: Nem todos seguiram o chorinho de discussões todo (que se estende por paginas e paginas) e diga-se que as antigas provincias são mesmo isso: antigas e provavelmente nem todos conhecem-nas em pormenor.


tens razao, mas a amp e aml sao faceis de definir. pelo que o dani portugal disse, vao ser adoptadas as nuts, mas enquanto no norte/centro a divisao é facil de facil, com a inclusao do ribatejo no sul, esse limite torna-se confuso. não quero alterar nada, só quero que definam os limites das regioes e como tu proprio disseste a regiao ribatejo é um pouco confusa nos seus limites


----------



## _Rick_

Alias pelo que está descrito no modelo, lamento informar daniel mas nem estás a explicar bem a situação ao djou não admira que ele esteja confuso.

A divisão explicita é:

AMP e AML oficias separadas;

ANTIGAS Regiões de portugal (PROVINCIAS de pré 25 Abril):

Minho, Tras-os-montes e alto douro, Douro Litoral - Norte
Beira Alta, Beira Baixa, Beira Litora, Estremadura (sem a AML) - Centro
Ribatejo, Alentejo e Algarve -Sul
Açores e Madeira - Ilhas 

Espero que assim seja mais explicito djou. Nuts não entram aqui (nem há uma nut Ribatejo quanto mais). É isto que interpreto do modelo que está colocado pelos moderadores e que foi discutido.
Nalgumas fronteiras equivalem com as nuts, noutras não, logo não penses em nuts djou. O modelo segundo os posts que li postados pelos moderadores é este.


----------



## djou23

pois, enquanto ninguem se der ao trabalho de definir isso, andamos todos a "interpretar"...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

^^ enquanto ninguém se der ao trabalho? repeti duas vezes a mesma coisa... isto começa a ser bizarro!

"*quanto eh 1 + 1*?
são 2.
*pois... mas entao diz-me quanto é 1 + 1! *
já disse que sao 2.
*pois isso ja eu sei! mas o que eu quero saber é quanto é 1 + 1!*
epah ja disse que sao 2!
*estou a ver que assim nao vamos lá! enquanto ninguem se der ao trabalho de dizer quanto é 1 + 1 a gente nao se entende....*


Santa paciência!



Daniel_Portugal said:


> porto - AMP
> norte - TUDO o que eh da regiao norte EXCEPTO AMP.
> centro - TODA a regiao centro mais uns pedacitos de terra da regiao de lisboa, que nao sao da aml, (e tirar tudo o que seja ribatejo, que está no subforum sul).
> lisboa - AML
> sul - ribatejo, alentejo e algarve.
> ilhas - as ilhas
> 
> e por ai fora. se lamego actualmente está na regiao norte, eh norte. se ta na centro, eh centro. como lamego está na regiao norte (apesar de ser do distrito de viseu), entao coisas em lamego deverao estar no subforum norte.





Daniel_Portugal said:


> ^^ leste o meu post todo? :lol: LOL
> 
> pronto, nao faz mal.
> 
> o ribatejo fica no subforum sul. está explicito isso :lol:
> 
> 
> os subforuns assemelham-se, de algum modo, às regioes nuts, havendo no entanto pequenas alteraçoes em todas elas.
> 
> 
> Norte = Norte excepto "AMP"
> 
> Centro = Centro excepto "ribatejo", e com o acréscimo das zonas da região Lisboa (nutsII) que não fazem parte da AML.
> 
> Sul = Inclusão directa de duas regioes nutsII (de seu nome, alentejo e algarve, MAIS o ribatejo).
> 
> Ilhas = inclusão dos dois arquipelagos.
> 
> Porto e Lisboa correspondem às actuais áreas metropolitanas oficiais para cada uma delas, com um subfórum inteiramente dedicado para as mesmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penso que seja simples







desculpa lá mas parece que estás a gozar! pela terceira e ÚLTIMA vez.






*Subfórum de nome NORTE*: TODA a região Norte NutsII, EXCEPTO AMP.

*Subfórum de nome PORTO*: AMP

*Subfórum de nome CENTRO*: TODA a região centro, EXCEPTO antiga província RIBATEJO. Além desta pequena alteração, SOMA-SE as zonas da região NutsII de nome LISBOA, que NÃO fazem parte da AML.

*Subfórum de nome LISBOA*: AML

*Subfórum de nome SUL*: Somatório das regiões NutsII ALGARVE, ALENTEJO, e AINDA o Ribatejo (antiga província).

*Subfórum de nome ILHAS*: Arquipélagos dos Açores e Madeira





please!!!!


----------



## Barragon

Eu acho que é por distritos. A única zona que foge aos distritos é mesmo a zona do alto douro que se enquadra facilmente no norte, assim como a zona a sul do porto.

Quando surgirem projectos da Feira logo se decide se se mete num ou noutro... ou quando surgirem projectos de Torres Vedras.

Faz sentido que estas fiquem fora das AML e AMP para dar um maior ênfase ao subforum centro.


----------



## djou23

Daniel_Portugal said:


> ^^ enquanto ninguém se der ao trabalho? repeti duas vezes a mesma coisa... isto começa a ser bizarro!
> 
> "*quanto eh 1 + 1*?
> são 2.
> *pois... mas entao diz-me quanto é 1 + 1! *
> já disse que sao 2.
> *pois isso ja eu sei! mas o que eu quero saber é quanto é 1 + 1!*
> epah ja disse que sao 2!
> *estou a ver que assim nao vamos lá! enquanto ninguem se der ao trabalho de dizer quanto é 1 + 1 a gente nao se entende....*
> 
> 
> Santa paciência!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desculpa lá mas parece que estás a gozar! pela terceira e ÚLTIMA vez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Subfórum de nome NORTE*: TODA a região Norte NutsII, EXCEPTO AMP.
> 
> *Subfórum de nome PORTO*: AMP
> 
> *Subfórum de nome CENTRO*: TODA a região centro, EXCEPTO antiga província RIBATEJO. Além desta pequena alteração, SOMA-SE as zonas da região NutsII de nome LISBOA, que NÃO fazem parte da AML.
> 
> *Subfórum de nome LISBOA*: AML
> 
> *Subfórum de nome SUL*: Somatório das regiões NutsII ALGARVE, ALENTEJO, e AINDA o Ribatejo (antiga província).
> 
> *Subfórum de nome ILHAS*: Arquipélagos dos Açores e Madeira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please!!!!


desculpa estar a incomodar a santa paciencia de sua excelencia:nuts: mas parece que nao sou o unico com duvidas, como vês... como diz o barragon, depois vê-se, e lá acabarao as coisas do mesmo concelho por parar em regioes diferentes... a inteligencia chegou a tua porta e ficou por aí DaniTuga, desculpa lá os ignorantes...


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Reflex said:


> Ah, é isso, faltava-me a palavra para distinguir a minha televisão do quarto (com teletexto) em relação à da cozinha (que não tem...). Ok, de agora em diante, a minha televisão do quarto é mais democrática do que a da cozinha. Afinal parece que foste tu que descobriste a roda...
> 
> 
> Ok, é a tua opinião e toda a gente aceita. Não percebo é o porquê de não aceitares a opinião dos restantes, da MAIORIA.
> 
> 
> 
> Não, simpáticos seriam os moderadores se desde o início tivessem apoiado a regionalização segundo o modelo de NUTS II com um lugar bem catita para debatermos temáticas regionais. Ou seja, simpáticos seriam os moderadores se tivessem tido desde o início a tua opinião e a seguissem cegamente...
> 
> Em suma: a culpa por não ter sido implementado o modelo que pretendias é da moderação. Está entendido, a moderação tem costas largas, siga pra bingo!:cheers:


o problema é sempre o mesmo. voces não se conseguem focar nos modelos "per si" 
*FACTO- vamos adoptar um modelo sem espaços regionais, com um espaço chamado "Fotos e Urbanismo" onde vão estar thread tão distintos como:

Noticia do evento tal no Porto
Qual o melhor concelho da AML Oeiras ou Cascais?
Qual a Identidade de Tras-os-Monte?
Noticias culturais da Povoa de Varzim

ou seja vai haver infomação dispersa em 3 subforuns, 2 de forma clara (P/C e Fotos) e um de noticias/info/discussoes regionais onde vamos ter que "pescar" info ( o tal "mirabulante" subforum do Fotos/urbanismo..)
digam o que disserem falta organização neste modelo. podem dizer tudo o que quiserem, acusarem de ser um ditador ( és foi uma perola barra :lol wharever


bottom line o modelo tem deficiencias que voces até admitem ( o que não deixa de ser mais grave) o modelo 2 tem mais funcionalidades que o modelo 1 e é mais claro e organizado ( tirando as fotos), dai o minha analogia a ser um modelo mais democrático ( que tentaram naturalmente distorcer devido á falta de argumentos / sustentar a decisão cegamente através do voto popular)*



JohnnyMass said:


> ponto 0: início
> 
> ponto 1: pois sou moderador ainda não sabias? e dos bons, noutro qualquer fórum internacional, esses cuja organização tanto defendes, eras capaz de ter ficado de molho algumas vezes com as coisas que disseste e atitudes que tiveste no decorrer da reorganização do fórum português.
> 
> ponto 2: um bom moderador não deve ter medo de dizer as verdades, mesmo que não soem bem aos ouvidos do visado.
> 
> ponto 3: que eu saiba dizer a alguém que está a fazer birra, um facto consumado neste caso, não é nenhum insulto.
> 
> ponto 4: não disse que eras um fedelho, disse que parecias um.
> 
> ponto 5: sabes o que é um fedelho?
> 
> ponto 6: que te estás cagando já nós sabemos há muito tempo...
> 
> ponto 7: fim.



eu acho que és uma excelente mais valia para este forum é és dos melhores fotografos, mas para mim simplesmente não tens perfil de moderador, és demasiado impulsivo


Para finalizar, a atitude dos moderadors, principalmente numa fase inicial contra uma evolução NATURAL do forum ( qualquer que tenha sido escolhida o modelo) foi lamentável. Ninguém nomeou os moderadores para ficar tudo na mesma. e podia esperar este tipo de atitude de alguns users mas NUNCA por parte dos moderadores. este tipo de "prejudicio" negativo influenciado pela moderação ( que incrivelmente votaram em massa contra QUALQUER EVOLUÇÃO DO FORUM) deste cedo foi fundamental para a escolha deste modelo "coxo" (sem ofensa Barra), que nunca poderá ser considerado um modelo verdadeiramente regionalizado

concluindo o povo votou, mas escolheu o modelo errado ( o povo nem sempre ordena do melhor modo :lol: )

para acabar, venha de lá o modelo "inovador" dos portugueses :banana:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Barragon said:


> Eu acho que é por distritos. A única zona que foge aos distritos é mesmo a zona do alto douro que se enquadra facilmente no norte, assim como a zona a sul do porto.
> 
> Quando surgirem projectos da Feira logo se decide se se mete num ou noutro... ou quando surgirem projectos de Torres Vedras.
> 
> Faz sentido que estas fiquem fora das AML e AMP para dar um maior ênfase ao subforum centro.




ohh... coimbra ja da a enfase necessaria ao subforum centro. 

o que eh intra amp e aml, deverá ficar nos foruns porto e lisboa respectivamente. so acho chato a amp so ter 1800km2.... pk tudo o que se faça em paredes e afins, vai ter de ficar de fora, e nao devia. mas pronto.


----------



## Barragon

Tekno.. sem comentários  o que vale é que és o único burro que puxa a carroça.. ou ainda não percebeste isso?

Se o meu modelo é coxo não sei porque todos votaram.

Secalhar mais tarde quando se justificar o número de threads pede-se à administração para se fazer mais um subforum para meter os threads inuteis que falas... e que podem muito bem ir para o café.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

monster shock


----------



## Barragon

Daniel_Portugal said:


> ohh... coimbra ja da a enfase necessaria ao subforum centro.
> 
> o que eh intra amp e aml, deverá ficar nos foruns porto e lisboa respectivamente. so acho chato a amp so ter 1800km2.... pk tudo o que se faça em paredes e afins, vai ter de ficar de fora, e nao devia. mas pronto.


Acho que a AMP poderá também abarcar o distrito do Porto


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

^^ concordo absolutamente.


subforum Porto ser o distrito do Porto e restantes municipios da AMP fora do distrito.


assim sendo o subforum abarcará: Distrito do Porto + Concelhos de Espinho, Santa Maria da Feira, Arouca e São João da Madeira. Penso que Vale de Cambra e Oliveira de Azeméis também deverão integrar, se não ficam soltos da mancha principal do subforum Norte. depois ate se podia fazer uma poll pra saber se famalicao e esposende ficam no Norte, ou no Porto.

Achava porreiro que o subforum Porto fosse: Distrito do Porto + Concelhos de Espinho, Santa Maria da Feira, Arouca, São João da Madeira, Vale de Cambra, Oliveira de Azeméis, Esposende e Famalicão. Faria sentido sob ponto de vista unitário.


----------



## Barragon

Daniel isso depois vais vendo, conforme a quantidade de projectos da zona.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

nop.

era mais porreiro defenirmos um mapa (eu mesmo posso fazê-lo que já tenho uma boa base, depois eh so pintar consoante a escolha), e colocarmos um thread fechado, em sticky, com o respectivo mapa. 

o thread chamar-se-ia:

Regionalização do Fórum: O MAPA



entao teria o mapa nacional, com as respectivas divisoes. em cada parcela seria pintada uma cor.

em baixo teria uma legenda a dizer "
*NORTE
PORTO
, CENTRO
LISBOA
SUL
ILHAS*", 

com as respectivas cores adjudicadas ao mapa.


----------



## fernao

estamos 'a espera Daniel! O mapa sai ou nao sai? 

Nao sei se ainda e' tempo de falar disto, mas faz-me um bocado confusao que o Ribatejo fique no Sul... e' que o distrito de Santarem vem ate' uns 10 km de Leiria... e' daquelas coisas que os tipos que fizeram os distritos deviam estar com os copos e fizeram aberracoes e distritos esquinudos... outro exemplo e' a Mealhada pertencer a Aveiro quando esta' a 15km da capital de outro distrito, Coimbra.

Com Santarem na regiao Sul, por exemplo, concelho de Ourem e Fatima vao ficar na regiao Sul, o que me parece estranho... assim como Tomar... talvez o ideal fosse fazer corresponder 'as NUTS, em que o Medio Tejo faz parte do Centro, apesar de ser em parte Ribatejo


----------



## JohnnyMass

TeKnO_Lx said:


> eu acho que és uma excelente mais valia para este forum é és dos melhores fotografos, mas para mim simplesmente não tens perfil de moderador, és demasiado impulsivo


volto a responder-te:

_ponto 2: um bom moderador não deve ter medo de dizer as verdades, mesmo que não soem bem aos ouvidos do visado. _

Neste caso o visado és tu e como é natural não gostaste de ouvir as verdades, tás no teu direito!

Pá, se não gostas, e usando as tuas próprias palavras, paciência! Quando eu fui eleito como moderador foi precisamente para meter ordem na casa, toda a gente o sabia e "incrivelmente" a grande maioria, apesar disso, votou em mim.

Demasiado impulsivo?:lol: Se eu o fosse já tinhas estado 20 vezes de castigo em vez das duas ou três que já estiveste por isso acaba lá com essa tentativa, mais uma, de sujar o meu nome, tá? É que não vai alterar nada e é um bocado maçador estar sempre a ouvir as mesmas coisas vindas das mesmas pessoas.


----------



## djou23

fernao said:


> estamos 'a espera Daniel! O mapa sai ou nao sai?
> 
> Nao sei se ainda e' tempo de falar disto, mas faz-me um bocado confusao que o Ribatejo fique no Sul... e' que o distrito de Santarem vem ate' uns 10 km de Leiria... e' daquelas coisas que os tipos que fizeram os distritos deviam estar com os copos e fizeram aberracoes e distritos esquinudos... outro exemplo e' a Mealhada pertencer a Aveiro quando esta' a 15km da capital de outro distrito, Coimbra.
> 
> Com Santarem na regiao Sul, por exemplo, concelho de Ourem e Fatima vao ficar na regiao Sul, o que me parece estranho... assim como Tomar... talvez o ideal fosse fazer corresponder 'as NUTS, em que o Medio Tejo faz parte do Centro, apesar de ser em parte Ribatejo


concordo


----------



## Ricardo Jorge

Santarém não é totalmente correspondente ao Ribatejo nem vice-versa!

O facto de Ourém e Mação pertencerem a Santarém foi apenas por causa de uns compadrios liberalistas! No caso de Mação era porque as lojas maçónicas de Mação (curiosa parecença) estavam ligadas às de Abrantes. Mação é pura Beira-Baixa. Em Ourém foi por causa de rivalidades com Leiria. Preferiram ficar ligados a Santarém só por embirração.

Pergunta a qualquer pessoa de Abrantes se acha que sente mais beirã ou do sul e verás. A Sêsta-Fêra e os escutêros em Abrantes nã enganam ninguém! :lol:

O mesmo vale para a zona entre Mafra e Caldas da Rainha. É sul, mas pronto, se já explicar que o Ribatejo é sul dá trabalho...


----------



## fernao

Ricardo, desculpa lá mas não entendo nada do que estás aí a dizer... Tomar, Ourém, Fátima são Centro e bem Centro, as semelhanças são todas com Leiria, etc... Ourém ficar na região Sul é absurdo... 

então acabem com a região Centro, porque se o Norte vem até às portas de Aveiro e de Viseu, e se o Sul inclui o Algarve, Alentejo, etc até 15 km de Leiria...

este é o mapa das NUTS. Parece-me que tem lógica... o Ribatejo fica na sua maior parte no Sul, ficando o Médio Tejo, onde está Ourém e Tomar no Centro.


----------



## Barragon

^^ Fica assim


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

ha 3 concelhos que vao ficar "de fora" da massa do norte. 

fica tipo 

(_________________________norte_______________________)
(____________porto__________)
(resto_norte)



talvez esses devessem ficar juntos no subforum porto. esses mais paredes, penafiel, esposende e famalicao.


----------



## Barragon

Daniel.. o porto tem mais projectos que o resto do norte.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

mas nao eh isso. eh uma questao de colmataçao das devidas zonas. 

ficar aquele "filete" de fora nao eh adequado.


----------



## Ricardo Jorge

fernao said:


> Ricardo, desculpa lá mas não entendo nada do que estás aí a dizer... Tomar, Ourém, Fátima são Centro e bem Centro, as semelhanças são todas com Leiria, etc... Ourém ficar na região Sul é absurdo...


Não percebeste que eu te estava a dar razão? Que Ourém só ficou no distrito de Santarém por embirração, aquando da criação dos distritos? E Mação por um compadrio? Ourém é Beira e é Centro!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

^^ barraga

o nome Majestic tá porreiro, porque a propria palavra incute a ideia de seriedade, imponencia e importância. 

Até seria giro uma nomenclatura mais elaborada para cada um, e tipicamente usadas. por exemplo:

Majestic Café
Tasca do Manel





agora *independentemente* das nomenclaturas escolhidas, acho que se deve dar o MESMO destaque a cada um deles, e não uma dentro da outra. ou seja, ambos são temas que não têm a ver com urbanismo, projectos ou transportes. os sérios, e os de brincadeira  taco a taco, 50/50.


----------



## Ricardo Jorge

Com a óbvia excepção para o legítimo imaginário dos frequentadores do espaço, a palavra Majestic faz lembrar um nome de uma banda de Power-Metal tipo Manowar ou Sanctuary... ou Blind Guardian ou mesmo Majesty, isto nas pessoas que falem inglês :dunno:

Màjèstíque, como ouvi numa reportagem sobre o sítio (se não fosse a reportagem nunca teria ouvido falar nem saberia que assim era habitualmente pronunciada), faz lembrar um ginásio de danças de salão, ou qualquer coisa que estique, Gymnastique... soa a francês... não está associado nem faz mesmo nada lembrar um espaço de discussão pública no imaginário de 95% dos portugueses e 100% dos estrangeiros. :dunno:

Quanto à pergunta em si, estou algures entre a 1ª e a 2ª opção. Estou satisfeito.


----------



## MrAnderson

Agora praticamente só venho ao café, o resto está demasiado fragmentado para o meu gosto, e depois o fórum estar por vezes super lento também não dá vontade nenhuma de navegar por ele.


----------



## Lino

Santa Cruz para assuntos sérios  , tasca / taberna para a conversa da chacha...
Gosto disto, está arrumadinho. :yes:


----------



## Sky11

Quando perceber como se abre um thread com poll vou perguntar:

Querem mais polls?
1 - Sim, bué delas, sobre qualquer coisa
2 - Não, tou farto de eleições, votações e outras inquirições
3 - Não sei ou não respondo


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Galama, Majestic soa a luxo. 


Se for pelo facto dos estrangeiros perceberem... tambem nao me parece que percebam "tasca", ou "cafe".  :lol:




Agora se queres algo realmente perceptivel, poderás dar o nome:
- Espaço para conversas sobre assuntos sérios
- Espaço para brincadeiras e assuntos da treta



fora isto não há nada que seja realmente perceptivel. por isso parece-me bem o nome "Tasca" para assuntos da treta, e "Majestic" para assuntos serios. Cada um deles ser um subforum diferente, para que haja igualdade entre os temas serios e de brincadeira, e nenhum deles esteja dentro do outro como apendice secundario  E *PENSO* que o Majestic seja o café de luxo mais amplamente conhecido em Portugal. Já se sabe que não é 100%... mas será por exemplo 70%, e talvez o segundo cafe de luxo mais conhecido seja 50%, ou 60%. por isso, por ser o mais conhecido (penso eu de que), é normal que seja esse o nome. Até porque não ficaria bem "Santa Cruz", ou "Fernando Pessoa", ou algo do género. fica bem uma só palavra... e das tres expressoes que acabei de citar, Majestic é a que incute mais uma noção imediata de "seriedade", "luxo".


----------



## Barragon

Tanta gente que quer voltar ao modelo anterior :lol:


----------



## tcpor

Bem, na primeira poll (em que venceu o "Sim" à regionalização do fórum) eu votei "Não". Depois, e um pouco contra a minha vontade (porque continuo a achar "Não"), acabei por votar no projecto que... perdeu (Ou seja, cada tiro, cada melro. Falhei em todas! Ainda bem que não jogo no totoloto! :lol.

Agora, sinto-me um pouco perdido. Só para terem a noção, só à cerca de 30 minutos descobri o Majestic! hno:

Mas isto vai lá! Com um pouco de paciência e clarividência eu vou lá chegar! "Agora já está"... 

PS: Ah, já agora digo-vos que fiquei um pouco desapontado com uma situação: pensava que isto da regionalização era para criar um sub-fórum próprio de Portugal, fora dos Euroscrapers... :|


----------



## fernao

tcpor said:


> Bem, na primeira poll (em que venceu o "Sim" à regionalização do fórum) eu votei "Não". Depois, e um pouco contra a minha vontade (porque continuo a achar "Não"), acabei por votar no projecto que... perdeu (Ou seja, cada tiro, cada melro. Falhei em todas! Ainda bem que não jogo no totoloto! :lol.


exactamente como eu 

agora ainda me estou a adaptar mas comeca a parecer-me que ha' subforuns a mais... por exemplo, o majestic nao me convence... o nome 'e pouco importante, mas haver dois cafes? nao havia necessidade...


----------



## daniel322

continuo a não concordar com a regionalização e com o modelo adoptado  mas pronto, agora já tá..


----------



## Barragon

Tanto o caso dos Cafés/Majestic como o caso de sairmos dos euroscrapers está a ser negociado kay:

Se existirem mais sugestões não tenham receio de as propor


----------



## pauloluso

Isso agora tá lento a brava. Os threads demoram muito tempo a abrir desde as alterações. Já tentei em 3 PCs differentes e 2 redes.

Quanto a estrutura, não desgosto por completo, mas vai de certeza dificultar a visualização de threads interessantes por ter que abrir cada pasta para verificar o que há de novo.:bash:

Há zonas que vão ficar para trás.


----------



## Pelha

Barragon said:


> Não têm a culpa que este modelo tenha ganho .. e o pelha é feio :tongue:


:lol:


----------



## Bluesence

Eu estou insatisifeito, aquilo que eu pensava que iria acontecer aconteceu que foi estarmos todos muito dispersos. Se antigamente quando eu queria ver os threads de projectos, fotos ou noticias bastava-me abrir "Projectos e Construção" e "Café" em duas janelas e estava. Agora tenho que abrir 10 JANELAS, para ter uma ideia do que se passa em todas a regiões.


----------



## JohnnyMass

eu sinceramente acho que esta poll é desnecessária, já tanto se discutiu sobre isto... já toda a gente disse que concordava ou discordava, já tivemos dois meses de polls e ainda fazem mais??? Para dizer o mesmo?:nuts: Daniel, não tens mais nada que fazer?


----------



## pauloluso

Bluesence said:


> Eu estou insatisifeito, aquilo que eu pensava que iria acontecer aconteceu que foi estarmos todos muito dispersos. Se antigamente quando eu queria ver os threads de projectos, fotos ou noticias bastava-me abrir "Projectos e Construção" e "Café" em duas janelas e estava. Agora tenho que abrir 10 JANELAS, para ter uma ideia do que se passa em todas a regiões.


É o mesmo problema que sinto, embora realmente os temas estejam melhor organizados.
E o facto do forum ter-se tornado extremamente lento a abrir as paginas não ajuda.hno:


----------



## Francisco91

No meu computador não noto lentidão.


----------



## daniel322

Bluesence said:


> Eu estou insatisifeito, aquilo que eu pensava que iria acontecer aconteceu que foi estarmos todos muito dispersos. Se antigamente quando eu queria ver os threads de projectos, fotos ou noticias bastava-me abrir "Projectos e Construção" e "Café" em duas janelas e estava. Agora tenho que abrir 10 JANELAS, para ter uma ideia do que se passa em todas a regiões.


esse foi o problema que tal como tu tb eu tinha alertado antes de se fazer a regionalização.. torna-se aborrecido andar para trás e para a frente em tantas janelas. eu quase só tenho visto os subforuns as fotos e projectos da minha zona, pois não tenho paciencia para andar a saltar entre os diversos subforuns..


----------



## Ricardo Jorge

Daniel_Portugal said:


> E *PENSO* que o Majestic seja o café de luxo mais amplamente conhecido em Portugal. Já se sabe que não é 100%... mas será por exemplo 70%, e talvez o segundo cafe de luxo mais conhecido seja 50%, ou 60%.


:shocked:


----------



## Barragon

:hilarious


----------



## Reflex

Podem sempre fazer como eu: bookmark para cada forum e sub-forum. The fastest way to go everywhere!


----------



## pauloluso

Reflex said:


> Podem sempre fazer como eu: bookmark para cada forum e sub-forum. The fastest way to go everywhere!


Eu já uso o QuickLinks e o User CP.
Muito pratico.

A propósito, o forum já tá mais rapido:banana:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

É com muita pena minha que vejo o fórum quase morto... :|

Uns não participam nas outras regiões, e cada uma das regiões têm 8 ou 9 posts por dia em fotos e em projectos. A última mensagem no majestic está lá há mais de 24 horas, e nos transportes pouca actualização se vê... 



Inicialmente criei este thread só mesmo por pura curiosidade, mas o fórum está completamente moribundo! E penso que a única solução é mesmo voltar atrás, por mais ridículo que pareça, dado o facto de ainda agora se ter alterado. Mas o que é certo é que quando se altera, é para melhor, ou pelo menos para diferente, ao mesmo nível de qualidade. Quando é para pior não vale a pena, e no caso de ser para muito pior (exemplo actual do fórum), então é mesmo mau! 



Os moderadores façam o que quiserem, e mantenham como está se quiserem, mas o fórum vai direitinho ao fosso, assim!  É que depois a falta de movimento e de discussões, levam a que os que ainda persistem, deixem de vir também, e como é óbvio ninguém vai querer estar aqui a fazer monólogos, por isso vai-se embora também. Neste momento fazer um thread é coisa para 10 ou 15 verem (no máximo), e desses só um terço comentar... 





A título de curiosidade fui ao fórum francês, que é regionalizado desde há muito tempo, e vi que Paris tem apenas 170 threads, e Lille (4ª ou 5ª cidade), tem somente 6 threads. Só por este exemplo vemos o quão limitador é o sistema de regionalização quando aplicado a um fórum. Estou a falar muitíssimo a sério! Tenho vindo a acompanhar a mudança do nosso espaço nos últimos dias para ver o andamento disto, e o que vejo é uma verdadeira bosta, pouco ou *nada* apelativa!! Não tarda nada eu desistirei de vir aqui, com muita pena minha, é claro. E tal como eu, outros o farão quase de certeza. 



Fica então o meu modesto testemunho, que naturalmente vale o que vale........................................................


----------



## fred_mendonca

Tens de dar tempo ao tempo! Não podes tirar conclusões precipitadas!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Eu estou a tirar conclusões óbvias, depois de três dias de observação do fórum. Nestes três dias vi uma sucessiva diminuição de participantes, threads e posts, de dia para dia. Vi também já muitos a admitir que se cinjem ao seu espaço. Eu próprio me vejo a fazer isso, também, por vezes. Enfim...


----------



## fred_mendonca

As pessoas precisam de tempo para se adaptar. O fórum vai a médio prazo (seis meses/ um ano) com este novo modelo atrair mais forumers!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Veremos. Eu gostaria que tivesses razão, neste caso. 

Mas tenho as minhas francas dúvidas, para te ser sincero!


----------



## tcpor

Pois Dani...

O meu comentário já foi aqui colocado. Dou-te razão. Dou-me razão.
Tal como disse, demorei uma enormidade de tempo a encontrar o sub-sub-sub-fórum Majestic. Hoje fui lá deitar os olhinhos e não percebi os temas. Sempre tive ideia que "Futebol" é tema de tasca e "Saúde" é tema de qualidade. Contudo, estão onde estão... :|
Neste espaço de tempo, também é certo que só entrei em duas regiões: Na "minha" (Porto) e na do Norte para discutir... a AMP. Ou seja, ao contrário de antigamente, não comentei nem sequer visionei o que se anda a fazer pelo resto do país.

É claro que, quando temos razão nas nossas ideias, temos o hábito de entrar nesta conversa do "Eu bem disse!" e quando não temos razão optamos pelo silêncio ou por um simples "Vamos esperar mais um pouco". Também tenho ideia que não podemos ser abruptos nas nossas acções devido às consequências, normalmente negativas, que daí advêm. Acho que devemos dar uma semana para ver no que dá.

Por fim, dou uma palavra de apreço à moderação que, diplomaticamente e democraticamente tem-nos deixado desabafar e comentar a actual situação do fórum. É de louvar, principalmente para quem anda em outros fóruns e sabe como, normalmente, agem os moderadores em situações semelhantes. :applause:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

há aqui uma questão muito importante que tem a ver com as condicoes de partida do modelo (pressupostos)

alem do modelo escolhido ser pouco prático, parte do principio que todas as regioes tem o mesmo numero de forumers e isso não é verdade.

*o outro modelo alternativo partia do principio que cada região teria somente um subforum e depois progressivamente poderia-se criar subforuns dentro destes, caso houvesse forumers suficientes ( modelo espanhol no fundo)*

o modelo actual não faz sentido principalmente porque regioes como o Sul ou Ilhas não se justificam 2s subforuns. 

ou seja a regionalização (como evolução formal do fórum) não está errada, mas está errado o modelo como já disse 9999 vezes, ou o Fernão


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

tcpor ^^ Sem qualquer tipo de embirração com os moderadores, isso de criarem problemas com as conversas de foristas normais é pura estupidez. Um moderador que por ser moderador, tenta chefiar um fórum, ou vectar tudo e mais alguma coisa só porque sim, demonstra só e apenas frustração na vida pessoal, e consequente resposta para auto-afirmação. Correndo o risco de parecer desagradável, nenhum moderador tem sequer o direito de contestar (de forma opressiva e censurante) aquilo que é debatido pelos foristas normais, caso o que é debatido seja de forma educada. 

Voltando à temática da regionalização, tu, tal como eu, és um outro exemplo do desagrado perante a divisão do fórum, e tal como muitos, da forma como cada um vai somente para a sua região, cortando significativamente o factor "discussão/debate" a todo o espaço, factor esse obviamente fundamental para que um fórum se mantenha vivo!


----------



## fred_mendonca

O problema é que a regionalização foi organizada de acordo com a estrutura antiga do fórum. Não devia ter sido feito assim. Cada região devia ter um fórum próprio onde se podiam discutir projectos, postar fotos e outras temáticas. Depois tínhamos um café, mantinha-se os T&I e o Além-Fronteiras.

Com está a organização temos de ir a duas secções diferentes para nos inteirarmos do que se passa numa determinada região.

O objectivo da regionalização era unificar todas as discussões referentes a uma região num só fórum.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

O que tu estás a dizer é isto.............




> *[NORTE]* - Fotos | Projectos | Transportes | Outros Temas
> *[PORTO]* - Fotos | Projectos | Transportes | Outros Temas
> *[CENTRO]* - Fotos | Projectos | Transportes | Outros Temas
> *[LISBOA]* - Fotos | Projectos | Transportes | Outros Temas
> *[SUL]* - Fotos | Projectos | Transportes | Outros Temas
> *[ILHAS]* - Fotos | Projectos | Transportes | Outros Temas


............ e no que toca a organização, fica de facto melhor. Agora eu questiono-me é até que ponto QUALQUER modelo de regionalização seja mau, se aplicado a um fórum! kay:


----------



## Barragon

^^ Isso era a loucura :nuts:

Quanto muito só fotos e projectos

Depois além desses terias que ter um subforum que era NACIONAL com fotos e projectos nacionais (aqueles que dão para tudo)

E farias outro com Urbanismo/Território/Demografia

Os TI têm que ser separados por temas, não semos um país tão grande para separar por regiões, além de que estradas passam por várias regiões. 

Os outros temas não fazem lá falta.


----------



## _Rick_

tcpor said:


> Tal como disse, demorei uma enormidade de tempo a encontrar o sub-sub-sub-fórum Majestic. Hoje fui lá deitar os olhinhos e não percebi os temas. Sempre tive ideia que "Futebol" é tema de tasca e "Saúde" é tema de qualidade. Contudo, estão onde estão... :|


Também achei muito estranho isso :uh:. Se há conversa típica de "tasca" é o futebol.:lol: A ideia com que tinha ficado era que noticias politicas, de cariz social, economicas etc ficariam no Majestic (espaço de tertulias), enquanto que assuntos triviais ficassem no principal. Como tal conversa sobre o campeonato e sobre se o arbitro esteve a roubar ou não, certamente pertence ao café normal.
Mas estamos no inicio. Numa divisão um pouco subjectiva como é o Café normal/ Majestic é normal que hajam threads mal colocados inicialmente.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

fred_mendonca said:


> O problema é que a regionalização foi organizada de acordo com a estrutura antiga do fórum. Não devia ter sido feito assim. Cada região devia ter um fórum próprio onde se podiam discutir projectos, postar fotos e outras temáticas. Depois tínhamos um café, mantinha-se os T&I e o Além-Fronteiras.
> 
> Com está a organização temos de ir a duas secções diferentes para nos inteirarmos do que se passa numa determinada região.
> 
> O objectivo da regionalização era unificar todas as discussões referentes a uma região num só fórum.


sim, e depois eventualmente criar subforuns dentro dos gerais caso o movimento se justificasse ( mais provavelemten Lisboa/Norte/Porto)

Mas isto somente numa 2º fase e amplamente discutido!

a isto chama-se um CRESCIMENTO PROGRESSIVO E SUSTENTADO, coisa que no actual modelo é uma impossiblidade ( qual o sentido de existirem 2s subforuns para Ilhas e Açores? e no futuro? mais um tema mais um subforum para andarem ás moscas? )

se os moderadores vem que este modelo não faz sentido (é bastante óbvio..) está na altura de reconheçerem o erro, superarem a TEIMOSIA e voltarem atrás. a maioria votou erradamente tal com os moderadores



mas não valem a pena lamentar-se, têm que fazer alguma coisa...


----------



## pedrodepinto

fred_mendonca said:


> As pessoas precisam de tempo para se adaptar. O fórum vai a médio prazo (seis meses/ um ano) com este novo modelo atrair mais forumers!


Não me quer parecer. No meu caso, tenho perdido menos tempo com o fórum mas continuo a vir cá todos os dias...


----------



## MrAnderson

Este organização, se fosse proposta para uma cadeira de interface-gráficas, o aluno tinha chumbado sem grandes duvidas....

Então com o fórum lento, como está agora, é para esquecer mesmo, nem passo do café.

Isto foi um bom exemplo de como a opinhião das pessoas devem ser ouvidas, mas não seguidas cegamente, porque a maioria não passa de palpites sem fundamentação.


----------



## Barragon

^^ Mas o problema é não passares do café?

Eu tenho abertos vários separadores.


----------



## Reflex

Julgo que ainda é cedo para tirarmos conclusões. Confesso que está-me a custar ambientar, afinal o número de subforuns aumentou imenso! No entanto vamos dar tempo ao tempo, é possível que as coisas tendam a melhorar.
Convém é termos calma e os pés assentes na terra. Este foi um processo que se arrastou ao longo de 2 meses, com diversas poll e sempre através de escolhas feitas pela maioria votante foi escolhido um modelo. Não podemos é simplesmente ao fim de 2/3 dias começar a pedir para voltar tudo ao mesmo! Vamos antes dar tempo ao tempo!


----------



## pauloluso

Reflex said:


> Vamos antes dar tempo ao tempo!


Es capaz de ter razão. A moderação tem que garantir que o servidor do forum responda mais rapido^^ (sei que não é facil nem se calhar tem poder na matéria:lol

É a condição essencial para o novo modelo ser aceite sem problema.

Falo por mim. Há horas do dia que não tenho problemas com o novo modelo, mas quando o forum começa a arrastar-se, já só vou ao essencial.

Neste momento por exemplo, está ótimo. Ontem por esta hora também. Antes das 22h é que estava muito lento.


----------



## Reflex

pauloluso said:


> Es capaz de ter razão. A moderação tem que garantir que o servidor do forum responda mais rapido^^ (sei que não é facil nem se calhar tem poder na matéria:lol


Infelizmente não temos. E de resto o ssc não está mais lento por causa da regionalização no forum português, posso garanti-lo. O(s) servidor(es) é o mesmo para todo o ssc e grande o suficiente, pelo que não faz qualquer problema as alterações no forum português. Os problemas que existem são do ssc geral.


----------



## Pelha

Eu sou sincero, só vou aos foruns relacionados com Lisboa e pouco mais... mataram o forum *PORTUGUÊS*, parabéns pela fragmentação.


----------



## PedroGabriel

tb clico directamente em Porto. Ao menos já não se colide tanto!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

eu so espero eh que dentro da sua regiao o pessoal nao vá so pra sua cidade :lol: LOL assim a k isto morre de vez!

fonix... voltem-me ao modelo anterior! :lol: cada vez mais se confirma... isto nao vai funcionar!


----------



## Ricardo Jorge

Reflex said:


> Infelizmente não temos. E de resto o ssc não está mais lento por causa da regionalização no forum português, posso garanti-lo. O(s) servidor(es) é o mesmo para todo o ssc e grande o suficiente, pelo que não faz qualquer problema as alterações no forum português. Os problemas que existem são do ssc geral.


Acho que já é tempo de o Jan decretar uma limpeza geral de posts obsoletos e users-fantasma do SSC. :yes: Isso sim, seria capaz de tornar o fórum mais rápido! kay:


----------



## Barragon

^^ Isso é verdade.

A votação está simétrica :lol:


----------



## nprc

Com tanta sub-divisão, acabo por entrar sempre nos sub-foruns do Porto, com isso ate já começo a ter saudades dos ressabiados da Capital do Império a vir meter nojo nos tópicos do Porto. Ate o contrariado do Sotavento ja nem sei onde anda, carago... :lol::lol:


----------



## Arpels

e o vice versa tb tens saudades? :sly:


----------



## Ondas

Para dizer a verdade, eu era a favor da regionalização e votei neste modelo, mas passei a não gostar da regionalização quando passámos a usar este modelo, pois apesar de saber que muitas pessoas visitassem mais o sub-fórum da sua região, pensei que houvesse mais pessoas a participar em todos (ou em quase todos, pois em todos é muito difícil) os sub-fóruns, logo não me insiro em nenhuma das opções a votação 

O certo é que a velocidade do fórum está a aumentar 



Barragon said:


> A votação está simétrica :lol:


:rofl:


----------



## MrAnderson

O Majestic é que não percebi porque é que estava em todos os modelos propostos, os tópicos não são brancos(sérios) ou pretos(no gozo). A generalidade é cinzenta, e muitas vezes depende das paginas. O que vai dar uma grande confusão se sobre um tópico merece ser "sério" ou não...

Daí que ou passam a vida a trocar tópicos de sítios, consoante o desenvolvimento, ou borrifam um pouco na coisa, e a divisão não faz sentido.

Como efeito prático a única coisa que aconteceu é que o majestic está às moscas.


----------



## Barragon

Poderia-se meter então o Majectiv com outro nome na parte principal estando por baixo do Café, tal e qual existe noutros foruns.. 

O nome poderia mudar para notícias.


----------



## Barragon

E é perfeitamente normal que se sintam assim nos primeiros tempos... parece que o fórum está vazio... mas não o está.

Claro que dá essa sensação, e é normal terem essa percepção... já que passámos da confusão de 4 subforuns para uma divisão muito maior.

Esta divisão só terá frutos daqui a algum tempo quando se habituarem, contudo é necessário sempre que existam sugestões para se melhorar alguns aspectos.

A estranheza que sentem é normal, mas se os threads voltassem à mesma confusão de antigamente... ui

Por outro lado, a primeira impressão é que a malta está descontente com os cliques? acho essa razão um pouco mesquinha.. abrem vários separadores.
O Majestic está de facto longe
De acordo com o número de threads/pessoal as Ilhas estão um pouco abandonadas, mas seria justo juntar-se ao sul?


----------



## daniel322

Barragon said:


> O nome poderia mudar para notícias.


isso já tinha mais lógica.. um topico para notícias e o outro (café) mais generalista..


----------



## Barragon

Acho que isso existe noutros fóruns.. penso eu que no espanhol.

E ficaria na parte principal...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

barra o problema eh que agora isto realmente parece k ta vazio.


um gajo cria threads e vê o aumento de posts muito mais lento do que era antes.


tipo, eu fiz um thread ontem à noite. kd cheguei aqui hoje de tarde... akilo ainda nem tinha ido pra segunda pagina lol! no passado já estaria na 3! :lol: eu tento ir ver todas as secçoes... mas o que eh certo eh que por vezes me vejo apenas a ver a minha.... e vejo k todos fazem o mesmo lol!


----------



## Barragon

Mas tens que dar tempo para a malta se habituar a este novo modelo.

Claro que tens menos pessoas a verem e a postarem, mas concerteza que é uma questão de hábito.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

^^ e se nao for uma questao de habito?

e se o habito induzido por este modelo for precisamente o contrario? ou seja, cada um ir pro seu sitio. 

tu es um dos que vais mais pra todos os subforuns... talvez por defenderes este sistema e quereres que ele dê certo. mas como ja deves ter reparado... sao poucos aqueles que fazem como tu, e vao a todos os subforuns. e isto pk tamos a falar de threads novos. pk se falarmos de threads antigos (tipo akeles modern districts... ja com 300 posts).. e alguem colocar la uma imagem. ng vai ver :S e sabendo nós disso, acabamos por postar menos... e é como uma bola de neve. se a tendencia continua assim isto vai parar.


----------



## Barragon

Não tires já conclusões... deixa o tempo passar.

Tem calma... mesmo que poucas pessoas postem, os guests dão sempre um olhinho :yes:


----------



## Reflex

Tem calma, Daniel. Até podes ter razao e a mudança operada ter sido a pior coisa que poderia ter acontecido ao forum tuga, mas não o podemos saber/afirmar ao fim de 4 dias.

Quanto ao Majestic a moderação está ainda a debater qual a sua real utilidade/futuro, pelo que que os actuais threads que lá estão podem ainda mudar. De qualquer modo estamos abertos às vossas sugestões!kay:


----------



## Barragon

^^ a sugestão para o majestic da minha parte está na página anterior.

Agora para o Daniel:

O modelo do fernao que esteve em votação - achas que isto não aconteceria?

Queres tudo de novo na confusão?

É normal que não tenhas uma percepção sobre as coisas agora que está tudo separado.. não vamos exagerar.


----------



## Barragon

Tekno_XL said:


> Barragon, tenta comentar isto
> 
> até quando vais continuar a defender o teu modelo e começar a abrir os olhos? és assim tão orgulhoso ou acreditas mesmo que o modelo actual vale a pena?
> 
> eu sei que a maioria votou.. mas por votarem erradamente devemos fechar os olhos e perpetuar o erro?!


Só tu e mais duas pessoas se queixam. Já referi anteriormente o que se passa.. é simplesmente uma questão de habito. Não podes concluir nada com este tempo de antena... deixa de ser precipitado.


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> eu farteime de avisar que isto ia acontecer, portanto existe claramente alguma incompetencia por parte da moderação


É pena não haver marquise de ouro para post do ano, senão já tinha o meu candidato escolhido!:nuts:
A moderação abre a poll a perguntar se devemos regionalizar o forum. Ganha o sim. A moderação abre um thread para debatermos modelos. A moderação abre uma poll para escolher os modelos. Ganha um determinado. A moderação abre uma derradeira poll para escolher entre o modelo vencedor e um modelo que por lapso nosso não tinha sido incluido. Volta a ganhar o anterior.

No meio disto tudo que culpa tem a moderação pelo voto democrático da maioria?? Tu, Miguel, que passaste o processo todo com a palavra "democracia" agora tens esta pérola?? O que era suposto a moderação fazer, então? Seguir cegamente as tuas ideias borrifando-se para os restante quase 200 forumers (algo bastante democrático, por sinal...) ou chegar ao final do processo e achar "humm, isto vai dar merda..." e simplesmente fazer o que lhe desse na cabeça (outra coisa democrática à brava!). O que temos no fórum português actualmente é fruto da votação da maioria e quanto a isso a moderação teve o mesmo peso que qualquer um dos restantes: um voto e foi quando o quis dar! Se houve algum erro na moderação ao longo de todo este processo (e a moderação já o assumiu!) foi não termos colocado numa 1ª instancia o modelo do Fernão a votação, por lapso. Mas fizemos uma 2ª poll para o efeito!

P.S. Antes que voltes com a mesma lenga-lenga de que "a moderação votou em bloco no não e afins" faz como eu e perde um pouquinho de tempo a ver os resultados das diferentes poll e a tendência de voto da moderação:

Poll 1 (para decidir se deviamos ou não regionalizar)
Vitória: Sim
Voto da Moderação: Arpels, JohnnyMass, Marco Bruno e Reflex votaram no Não.

Poll 2 (para decidir o modelo)
Vitória: Modelo 9
Voto da Moderação: Arpels e Marco Bruno não votaram; JohnnyMass votou no modelo 3; Reflex votou no modelo 9

Poll 3 (a derradeira)
Vitoria: Modelo 1
Voto da Moderação: Arpels, JohnnyMass e Marco Bruno não votaram; Reflex votou no modelo 1 a 5 minutos do fecho da poll.

Será que influenciámos assim tanto?
Arpels: 1 voto na hipotese derrotada
JohnnyMass: 2 votos nas hipoteses derrotadas
Marco Bruno: 1 voto na hipotese derrotada
Reflex: 2 votos nas hipoteses vencedoras, 1 voto na hipotese derrotada


----------



## Reflex

Talvez assim seja um pouco mais fácil de ter uma visão globalizada dos sub-foruns regionalizados.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1182


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

daniel322 said:


> porquê?


porque não tem quantidade de forumers que justifiquem

a regionalização pressuponho 1 subforum e mais tarde caso se justificasse 2 ou 3. Mas nunca 2 logo
isto é simples é de bom senso. qualquer forum regional cresce deste modo, ou seja *progressivamente e gradualmente*



Barragon said:


> Só tu e mais duas pessoas se queixam. Já referi anteriormente o que se passa.. é simplesmente uma questão de habito. Não podes concluir nada com este tempo de antena... deixa de ser precipitado.


claro a culpa da ineficiencia do modelo é invencão minha... santa teimosia

o modelo é tão bom, que até estranho a tua quantidade anormal de posts nos teus ultimos dias :lol:
não tenho paciencia para estas brincadeiras






Reflex said:


> É pena não haver marquise de ouro para post do ano, senão já tinha o meu candidato escolhido!:nuts:
> A moderação abre a poll a perguntar se devemos regionalizar o forum. Ganha o sim. A moderação abre um thread para debatermos modelos. A moderação abre uma poll para escolher os modelos. Ganha um determinado. A moderação abre uma derradeira poll para escolher entre o modelo vencedor e um modelo que por lapso nosso não tinha sido incluido. Volta a ganhar o anterior.
> 
> No meio disto tudo que culpa tem a moderação pelo voto democrático da maioria?? Tu, Miguel, que passaste o processo todo com a palavra "democracia" agora tens esta pérola?? O que era suposto a moderação fazer, então? Seguir cegamente as tuas ideias borrifando-se para os restante quase 200 forumers (algo bastante democrático, por sinal...) ou chegar ao final do processo e achar "humm, isto vai dar merda..." e simplesmente fazer o que lhe desse na cabeça (outra coisa democrática à brava!). O que temos no fórum português actualmente é fruto da votação da maioria e quanto a isso a moderação teve o mesmo peso que qualquer um dos restantes: um voto e foi quando o quis dar! Se houve algum erro na moderação ao longo de todo este processo (e a moderação já o assumiu!) foi não termos colocado numa 1ª instancia o modelo do Fernão a votação, por lapso. Mas fizemos uma 2ª poll para o efeito!
> 
> P.S. Antes que voltes com a mesma lenga-lenga de que "a moderação votou em bloco no não e afins" faz como eu e perde um pouquinho de tempo a ver os resultados das diferentes poll e a tendência de voto da moderação:
> 
> Poll 1 (para decidir se deviamos ou não regionalizar)
> Vitória: Sim
> Voto da Moderação: Arpels, JohnnyMass, Marco Bruno e Reflex votaram no Não.
> 
> Poll 2 (para decidir o modelo)
> Vitória: Modelo 9
> Voto da Moderação: Arpels e Marco Bruno não votaram; JohnnyMass votou no modelo 3; Reflex votou no modelo 9
> 
> Poll 3 (a derradeira)
> Vitoria: Modelo 1
> Voto da Moderação: Arpels, JohnnyMass e Marco Bruno não votaram; Reflex votou no modelo 1 a 5 minutos do fecho da poll.
> 
> Será que influenciámos assim tanto?
> Arpels: 1 voto na hipotese derrotada
> JohnnyMass: 2 votos nas hipoteses derrotadas
> Marco Bruno: 1 voto na hipotese derrotada
> Reflex: 2 votos nas hipoteses vencedoras, 1 voto na hipotese derrotada


voces deviam fazer o que é melhor para o fórum e isso para mim é, se for o caso ir contra a votacção da maioria, porque deixarem.-se ser enganados por um modelo que aparenta organização, mas prima pela falta de funcionalidadade (digam o que disserem)

mais, tentar rebater os meus pontos anteriores, que se cinjem em factos e não vais conseguir, tal como o Barra. vão apenas defender-se no voto da maioria mesmo que seja errado.







Reflex said:


> Talvez assim seja um pouco mais fácil de ter uma visão globalizada dos sub-foruns regionalizados.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1182



:nuts:

vou fazer como tu, vou por todos os subforuns em favoritos:lol:


não tenho pachorra para estas trapalhadas, estou farto, se manterem este "óptimo, organizado e funcional modelo" ao menos punham links entre as fotos e P/C ( ao "não dá"? :nuts: )


----------



## daniel322

TeKnO_Lx said:


> porque não tem quantidade de forumers que justifiquem


não?..










devias ter mais atenção.. é que 42 utilizadores da região centro (4 a menos que Lisboa) em 197 utilizadores corresponde a 21% do total.. mas como para ti só lisboa é que conta..


----------



## Barragon

O modelo é ineficiente Tekno... Ok :lol: 

Tu é que és bom .. tá certo! Não sei o que se passa ctg.. as gajas andam-te a dar volta à cabeça :lol:


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> voces deviam fazer o que é melhor para o fórum e isso para mim é, se for o caso ir contra a votacção da maioria, porque deixarem.-se ser enganados por um modelo que aparenta organização, mas prima pela falta de funcionalidadade (digam o que disserem)


1- é complicado saber se algo é ineficiente sem ser implementado!
2- se a Moderação tivesse feito o que achava melhor para o forum, este processo de regionalização nunca teria avançado! Não te esqueças disso...



TeKnO_Lx said:


> mais, tentar rebater os meus pontos anteriores, que se cinjem em factos e não vais conseguir, tal como o Barra. vão apenas defender-se no voto da maioria mesmo que seja errado.


1- se queres que eu diga alguma coisa, eu volto a dizer: por mim não tinha havido regionalização
2- o "defender-se com o voto da maioria" chama-se DEMOCRACIA. Não houvesse isso no forum português e tu ainda hoje não tinhas tido hipótese de levar um modelo a teu gosto a votação e muito menos de votar nele, porque nem regionalização tinha havido. Não te esqueças disso...


----------



## Barragon

O único frustrado :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

cheguei... e a unica coisa que tenho a dizer é....................





























































pitcha!


----------



## Barragon

ao domingo ? :lol:


----------



## tcpor

Um gajo dá folga ao SSC por um fim de semana e tem logo que ler 3 páginas só num tópico!
Parece que regionalizamos um fórum e concentramo-nos num tópico... Este.

Já deu para ver (mesmo para alguém desatento nestas temáticas sociais como eu) que há guerrinhas (temáticas sociais) entre membros. Já deu para ver que em ambos os lados, os "teimosos" abundam. Já deu para ver que ninguém vai dar o braço a torcer e vamos continuar nesta fantástica picardia desnecessária e sem fundamento objectivo.

Como já disse, fui contra a regionalização desde a primeira hora mas fui sempre votando (sempre na que perdeu... hno. Contudo, não podemos fazer guerras do "ah, eu bem disse!" porque isso não nos leva a lado nenhum. Estou com a moderação: nas votações "oficiais", ganhou sempre a maioria. Em Democracia, é isso que conta!

Agora, quanto ao futuro: acho que devíamos dar tempo para consolidar este modelo. Tempo esse que nunca poderá ser inferior a um mês. Depois sim, tiremos ilações sobre o melhor para o SSC - Portugal: continuar com o Modelo "organizativo" ou voltar ao que tínhamos.


----------



## pedrodepinto

Não se iludam... Não estou a ver regressar o antigo modelo :lol:!
Preferia que tivessem sido os moderadores a escolher e não dar essa opção a todos os users... Lembrem-se que a primeira votação acabou com um voto de diferença, pior não pode haver...


----------



## daniel322

uma coisa é certa, se andaram pedir aos administradores para criar um novo esquema funcional para o forum e agora pedem para voltar atrás, no futuro qd quiserem mais alguma alteração os administradores do ssc mandam-nos "ir dar uma volta"..


----------



## Reflex

E com toda a justificação!
De qualquer modo, parece-me que depois do choque inicial, o forum já voltou a ter a participação que tinha anteriormente!


----------



## pedrodepinto

Da minha parte não, apesar de estar de férias a vontade não é muita ...


----------



## Reflex

Mas olha que não se tem notado!


----------



## pedrodepinto

Folgo em ouvir isso ! Não tenho é tido muita paciência por estar cansado do período que tive ...


----------



## alentejolover

Tens o periodo?:?:hilariousmg:


----------



## Reflex

:lol::lol:
Quando o Pedro andar mais resmungão já se sabe que é da TPM!


----------



## pedrodepinto

Vocês perceberam bem a que período me referia :lol:!


----------



## José Alberto

Barragon said:


> Então mas está tudo biruta ou quê... como é que é possível meter-se o café só para tugas.. ? :lol: além da proposta ser absurda... toda a gente pode falar, desde que registada.


Ao menos existe a função para ignorar certos membros?

Se sim então "bem-vindos" sejam, mas não os vou aturar.


----------



## Barragon

Há sim.. é só carregares no forista que queres ignorar e vais ao profile -> Listas -> ignore list


----------



## José Alberto

Barragon said:


> Há sim.. é só carregares no forista que queres ignorar e vais ao profile -> Listas -> ignore list


Obrigado.

Sendo assim aceito qualquer decisão da equipa de moderação.


----------



## HGP

Tomando por base o forum brasileiro, foi uma boa medida sim e acho que vcs deveriam adotá-la. Como sou PALOP não tuga, resigno-me a não voltar nessa poll específica do forum português


----------



## NewTomorrow

O café so devia ser activo aquem partcipa no resto do Forum Portugues , quem so se regista para ir ao Café devia ser excluido


----------



## José Alberto

Isto é off-topic mas a moderação costuma demorar muito tempo para aplicar castigos a foristas?

É que se é permitido chamar nomes às nossas mães peço desculpa por incomodar suas excelências "lá de cima" e começo a fazer o mesmo quando achar necessário :bash:


----------



## Barragon

Quando isso acontece mandas uma PM à Moderação. A Moderação não está a ver todos os posts em todos os threads.


----------



## Barragon

NewTomorrow said:


> O café so devia ser activo aquem partcipa no resto do Forum Portugues , quem so se regista para ir ao Café devia ser excluido


Como se isso fosse possível. Deves viver no mundo da lua


----------



## José Alberto

Barragon said:


> Quando isso acontece mandas uma PM à Moderação. A Moderação não está a ver todos os posts em todos os threads.


Mandei report na altura.


----------



## Barragon

Então não te preocupes


----------



## Ricardo Jorge

Barragon said:


> Quando isso acontece mandas uma PM à Moderação. A Moderação não está a ver todos os posts em todos os threads.


4 moderadores é manifestamente pouco para um fórum deste tamanho... deviam juntar-se mais uns 3... acho que era justo que fosses tu um deles... és dos utilizadores mais regulares, tipo o 2º poster mais frequente de todo o SSC, e tens sempre uma posição sensata e apolítica.

Ocorre-me também o Daniel322 e o Pedro Pinto. São também dos melhores frequentadores cá do sítio (e têm os 3 em comum um Português escrito sem erros) e também têm sempre uma maneira de estar crescidinha e sóbria.


----------



## Barragon

:nono: eu não sou competente para esse cargo :lol: hno:


----------



## NewTomorrow

Barragon said:


> Quando isso acontece mandas uma PM à Moderação. A Moderação não está a ver todos os posts em todos os threads.



so manda-te ver os meus


----------



## NewTomorrow

Eu apoio o Professor Godin e o Senhor de Macau para Moderadores


----------



## Barragon

^^ Excelente escolha... admiro a tua perspicácia :yes: :lol:


----------



## 122347

NewTomorrow said:


> Eu apoio o Professor Godin e o Senhor de Macau para Moderadores


Eu também.


----------



## rpc08

É claro que é a moderação que tem que decidir ou não se são precisos ou não mais moderadores. No entanto, parece-me que excepto o Arpels e o JohnnyMass os outros dois moderadores (o Marco Bruno e o Reflex) não têm estado muito activos nestes últimos tempos. Peço desculpa se estou enganado, até cá podem vir bastantes vezes e não postar...

Quanto a possíveis moderadores, acho que 4 dariam bons moderadores, mas excluo um deles da minha lista pela falta de disponibilidade que alega ter: o pedrodepinto. Os outros 3 seriam (como referiu o Ricardo Jorge) o Barragon, por ser um assíduo utilizador, o daniel322 pela competência e seriedade que me parece ter na maioria dos casos, e por fim o Prof Godin, já que me parece que a moderação sairia a ganhar com um elemento com mais idade e sabedoria.


----------



## Ondas

Na minha opinião devia fazer-se uma votação para novos moderadores :yes:


----------



## alentejolover

Eu votava em Sarah Pallin...


----------



## Ondas

:lol:


----------



## Rekarte

Este modelo esta bom
tudo certinho...


----------



## rpc08

Barragon said:


> Então apresentam uma proposta formal de um novo modelo à moderação para possível votação


Norte + Porto
Centro
Lisboa
Sul + Ilhas

- Fim da divisão Café/Majestic

- Novo subforum nos TI para o transporte marítimo, mudando-se os nomes "Rodovias" e "Ferrovias" para "Estradas" e "Caminhos-de-Ferro".


----------



## Barragon

Não concordo com a junção do Norte com o Porto. Mas de resto por mim tudo bem.

Só acho que o Majestic deve mudar para Notícias.


----------



## daniel322

*então vamos lá agitar isto..*



Assentam os dois modelos na mesma base: regionalizar (quase) tudo, concentrando assim o que se refere a cada região no respectivo sub-fórum..

por exemplo: a um tipo de Lisboa, baste entrar no fórum e clicar no sub-fórum Lisboa.. aparecem logo os tópicos referentes ao NAL, à TTT, ao MST, ao Metropolitano, Fotos, Projectos.. tudo concentrado sob o nome Lisboa.. o mesmo para cada região, com a particularidade de ter separado as várias regiões excepto a do Minho e Trás os Montes.. mas isto é só um modelo, tudo está em discussão..

Modelo 1

este modelo teria na página inicial 14 sub-foruns, divididos em 5 temas:

Infraestructuras de transporte (Rodovias, Ferrovias, Aviação)
- onde seriam colocados e discutidos os projectos/temas de âmbito nacional
Fóruns Regionais (Norte, Porto (actual AMP), Beiras, Lisboa (actual AML), Alentejo, Algarve, Açores, Madeira)
- onde seriam colocados os tópicos relativos a cada uma das regiões.. se clicarem no link acima fiz um esquema colocando exemplos da distribuição dos tópicos..
Além Fronteiras
Urban Photo Contest
Café (acabava-se com o Majestic.. num café também se podem ter conversas de nível..)

podem dizer que são sub-foruns a mais.. tudo bem.. mas independentemente de terem movimento ou não, é indiscutível que para uma pessoa (estrangeira ou não) que chegue ao Fórum é completamente diferente ler Alentejo/Algarve do que ler Sul.. ou ler Madeira/Açores que Ilhas.. 


também desta forma os tópicos que andam perdidos no "espaço nacional" dos _Fotos/Urbanismo_ e _Projectos e Construção_ voltavam à página inicial dando novamente vida à página inicial do mesmo.. e dando o destaque que alguns desses tópicos merecem..


Modelo 2

Modelo semelhante ao primeiro, apenas com a diferença que Coimbra está num sub-fórum à parte da região Beiras.. apenas fiz esta mudança devido ao elevado número de stickies que teria no primeiro modelo.. assim fica mais agradável e organizado..


pronto, agora que já há modelos, que comecem a atirar as pedras :lol:


----------



## rpc08

Pior a emenda que o soneto :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Separares as Ilhas é o pior. Penso que assim está bom e mesmo juntar.

A única hipótese viável seria mesmo meter os projectos da região dentro da parte das fotos, existindo na zona principal projectos de âmbito nacional.

Os Transportes e Inf. só necessitam do subfórum marítimo nesta altura .. penso.

O majestic passava a Notícias.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

Quanto aos nomes acho que ficaria muito bem pro exemplo:

Alentejo e Algarve em baixo Sul/South
Madeira e Açores em baixo Ilhas/Islands
Beira Litoral e Beira Interior em baixo Central Portugal
Lisboa Metro Area em baixo Lisbon Metro Area
Porto Metro Area em baixo Oporto Metro Area
Minho, Douro e Trás-os-Montes em baixo Norte/North


----------



## A_Voz_Da_Figueira

Norte, Centro, Sul, Açores e Madeira.
é a minha proposta para NUTS I, aqui fica bem.


----------



## dvf

E que tal regionalizar os transportes?

Por exemplo, Lisboa teria: TTT, NAL, Metro de Lisboa, CRIL, MST... Não seria melhor? Tendo o fórum normal para os restantes projectos nacionais como TGV?


----------



## pedrodepinto

Está muito bem como está, na minha opinião, já chega de regionalizar o fórum...


----------



## dvf

pedrodepinto said:


> Está muito bem como está, na minha opinião, já chega de regionalizar o fórum...


Também estava bem antes de regionalizar os projectos e fotos...


----------



## Barragon

Os transportes não são para regionalizar.


----------



## dvf

Barragon said:


> Os transportes não são para regionalizar.


Podemos saber a razão porque este modelo actual nos transportes é melhor que uma possível regionalização dos mesmos?


----------



## Sky11

Barragon said:


> Os transportes não são para regionalizar.


A gestão do AFSC é!


----------



## Reflex

dvf said:


> Podemos saber a razão porque este modelo actual nos transportes é melhor que uma possível regionalização dos mesmos?


Não há threads em número suficiente que o justifiquem... há threads que englobam várias regiões... há regiões que praticamente não tem um único thread, etc, etc, etc...


----------



## pedrodepinto

dvf said:


> Também estava bem antes de regionalizar os projectos e fotos...


Para ti talvez não seja tão evidente, mas se muita gente deixou de participar tanto ou deixou mesmo de participar no fórum foi precisamente por causa da regionalização :doh:... Porque ninguém com mais que fazer anda a ver cada espacinho, cada fórum de fotografias ou cada fórum de projectos dali... E só conseguiu acentuar os problemas e o fanatismo pela sua região em muitos casos...


----------



## Reflex

Eu não concordo que tenha havido muita gente a deixar de participar no fórum por causa disso. O que noto é que a esmagadora maioria se tem remetidos aos threads da sua região, falhando a presença nos outros todos...


----------



## Barragon

Mas o ideal para usted seria ter tudo numa salganhada?


----------



## pedrodepinto

Eu concordo que era preciso dividir, mas para quê criar 12 fóruns novos? Refiro-me aos das Fotos e dos Projectos, vezes as 6 regiões que escolheram...
Compreeendo que sejas a favor da regionalização, Barra, até foste um dos que mais a incentivou... Mas diga-se que não sou eu que estou a exagerar, até porque ganhou só com um voto...



Reflex said:


> Eu não concordo que tenha havido muita gente a deixar de participar no fórum por causa disso. O que noto é que a esmagadora maioria se tem remetidos aos threads da sua região, falhando a presença nos outros todos...


Pode não ter havido muito gente mas sempre foi um ou outro... A começar por mim, que houve mesmo uma altura em que quase ia desistindo de participar (e não fui o único)... 
E vocês que acham tanta piada a medir o número de posts, entre Julho de 2007 e Julho de 2008 fiz uns 7000, entre Julho de 2008 e Julho de 2009 fiz uns 1000 :nuts:... Pois é...
Se hoje ainda cá estou, é porque tento recriar o fórum que existia em 2006, com os Transportes e com o UPC... Mas pouco mais...


----------



## Barragon

Estás a exagerar. O fórum está bem assim. Quanto muito as coisas experimentam-se a ver se dá certo.

Mas de qualquer forma qual seria a tua sugestão? acabar com as regiões e meter as fotos todas juntas e os projectos todos juntos?


----------



## pedrodepinto

Também não estou a exagerar assim tanto, mas parece-me que 6 fóruns é claramente um número muito grande para a actividade que têm :yes:!

Eu propunha pelo menos *a junção dos fóruns "Sul" e "Ilhas", criando um único denominado "Sul e Ilhas"*, tanto nos projectos como nas fotos, já que são os sub-fóruns que têm menos actividade.

Também o "Norte" e o "Centro" nos projectos não são muito concorridos. *Uma hipótese seria juntá-los seguindo o modelo das NUTS II, ou seja, juntar o "Norte" ao "Porto", designando-o de "Porto e Norte", e o "Centro" a "Lisboa", chamando-o "Lisboa e Centro"*, para não criar nos forumers do Norte o sentimento de injustiça por Lisboa ficar com um fórum à parte, conforme já foi argumentado uma vez . Só neste último caso nos iríamos desviar das NUTS II :yes:, podendo este modelo ser aplicado tanto nas fotos como nos projectos.

*Bem sei que a minha sugestão não será muito bem recebida, mas pelo menos creio que temos todas as condições para juntarmos o Sul às Ilhas, e reduzir de 12 para 10 o número de sub-fóruns :yes:!*
Reduzir para 6 seria o ideal porque:
- continuaria a regionalização;
- criaríamos maior dinâmica dentro de cada sub-fórum;
- tornaríamos mais atractiva a prticipação, precisamente por termos de visitar menos sub-fórum;
- ficaríamos com 3 divisões quer nas Fotos quer nos Projectos, o que iria igualar o número de divisões nos Transportes, trazendo maior equilíbrio ao fórum kay:!

Agora fica ao vosso critério...


----------



## Barragon

Sul e Ilhas não seria mau pensado... mas são coisas diferentes.... não é por ter pouca afluência porque iria ser igual depois.

os restantes não fazem sentido.


----------



## pedrodepinto

Fazem mais sentido do que se possa julgar... Mas o Sul e Ilhas é mais do que possível e justificável juntar :yes:!
Podem ter pouca afluência agora, mas acredito que muita gente ao ver os sub-fóruns diminuírem em número iriam depois participar ... Nem todos são moderadores, vocês sim é normal que visitem todos os sub-fóruns, mas há muitos membros que diminuíram fortemente a participação!


----------



## Barragon

é uma questão a abordar com a restante moderação para brevemente existir uma poll.


----------



## pedrodepinto

Boa ideia kay:!
Já passou ano e meio e já é altura de avaliarmos este modelo :yes:!


----------



## rpc08

pedrodepinto said:


> Eu propunha pelo menos *a junção dos fóruns "Sul" e "Ilhas", criando um único denominado "Sul e Ilhas"*, tanto nos projectos como nas fotos, já que são os sub-fóruns que têm menos actividade.


Aqui até concordo, até porque acho que os tópicos da Ilhas só teriam a ganhar, uma vez que actualmente são pouco visitados.


pedrodepinto said:


> Também o "Norte" e o "Centro" nos projectos não são muito concorridos. *Uma hipótese seria juntá-los seguindo o modelo das NUTS II, ou seja, juntar o "Norte" ao "Porto", designando-o de "Porto e Norte", e o "Centro" a "Lisboa", chamando-o "Lisboa e Centro"*, para não criar nos forumers do Norte o sentimento de injustiça por Lisboa ficar com um fórum à parte, conforme já foi argumentado uma vez .


Aqui já não concordo. Se vires bem ambos os sub-fóruns são até bastante activos, é claro que não tanto como Lisboa e Porto (pudera, há menos projectos), mas mesmo assim conseguem ser mais participados do que o sub-fórum Sul, esse sim tem pouca actividade...


----------



## pedrodepinto

Já seria muito bom juntar as Ilhas ao Sul, por agora :yes:...


----------



## daniel322

pedrodepinto said:


> *Uma hipótese seria juntá-los seguindo o modelo das NUTS II, ou seja, juntar o "Norte" ao "Porto", designando-o de "Porto e Norte", e o "Centro" a "Lisboa", chamando-o "Lisboa e Centro"*


Não concordo. Na minha opinião o subfórum Centro está bem como está.


----------



## pedrodepinto

Está bem como está porque és do Centro :jk:, eu sei que a minha proposta custa a engolir :nuts:!


----------



## daniel322

Não é uma questão de orgulho ou bairrismo, não queiras ir por aì nem a brincar.. até porque se recuares a uns tópicos antigos podes ver que eu era contra a regionalização precisamente pela previsão de uma quebra de movimento.

A verdade é que o sub-fórum Centro está organizado e tem movimento e não seria útil nem eficaz uma junção com a "trapalhada" de projectos de Lisboa..


----------



## pedrodepinto

Eu sei que eras contra a regionalização, tal como eu também era, mas agora acho que chegou a hora de tentarmos ver o que podemos alterar, para melhor ... E julgo que passaria pela junção de certos sub-fóruns...
O que proprorias então ? Se a lógica fosse juntar o Centro a algo, juntá-lo-ias ao Norte? Acho que ainda seria pior...


----------



## daniel322

Mas juntar para quê? ..se reparares até agora és o único a defender essa hipótese.. 

Até acho que agora nem está mal.. se estivessem constantemente a surgir problemas e guerras.. mas nem isso..

Levaram o tema de regionalização do fórum a votação e este modelo foi o escolhido.. agora aguentem..


----------



## pedrodepinto

Aguentem? É do interesse de todos, sabes? 
E não sou o único, porque se recuares uns posts vês que tive apoio no Sul e nas Ilhas... Criticar é fácil...


----------



## daniel322

pedrodepinto said:


> Criticar é fácil...


É a minha opinião.. pode custar a engolir mas conta tanto como a tua.. se achas que é do interesse geral então *faz uma votação e o pessoal que decida*


----------



## daniel322

pedrodepinto said:


> se recuares uns posts vês que tive apoio no Sul e nas Ilhas...


...estamos a falar do subforum Centro...


----------



## pedrodepinto

daniel322 said:


> É a minha opinião.. pode custar a engolir mas conta tanto como a tua.. se achas que é do interesse geral então *faz uma votação e o pessoal que decida*


É melhor deixar isso para a Moderação, senão caem é em cima de mim ...
Eu até compreendo o que queres dizer quanto o Centro, depois de pensar um pouco... Porque baseando-nos nas NUTS II Lisboa e o Centro estão separadas :yes:!
E por essa ordem de ideia iríamos sim ter luz verde para juntar o Porto ao Norte, mantendo já o nome "Porto" no título... Mas depois os amigos do Porto ficavam logo muito incomodados... Foi por isso que propus o mesmo em relação ao Centro, mas considero que nesse aspecto tens razão :yes:! Ficaríamos então com 4 sub-fóruns, também já não era nada mau...
E quanto ao Sul e às Ilhas? Ainda não disseste o que penas ...


----------



## Barragon

Tiveste só apoio no sul e ilhas pelo facto de serem fóruns que têm pouco movimento (Nos projectos do sul e nas fotos das ilhas, porque de resto)


----------



## pedrodepinto

Só... E já não é bom?
Vocês falam mas também não dão alternativas...


----------



## Barragon

Não há alternativas :lol: este é o modelo perfeito


----------



## pedrodepinto

Que casmurros :lol:!, não aceitam nada :jk:!


----------



## Barragon




----------



## lmpanp

Vai trabalhar e deixa-te de bonecada fatela, pá!


----------



## rpc08

Barragon said:


> Estou a deixar alguns dias a ver se alguém dá mais algumas sugestões.


Se já tiverem a confirmação que não vai haver mais mudanças no layout, por mim também pode seguir. Vai ficar um menu um bocado longo, mas tendo em conta a limitação que foi imposta, também me parece a melhor opção.

Já não era tão mau se aquela caixa que diz "Sub-fóruns" por baixo de cada categoria estivesse sempre aberta. Assim até se poupavam algumas divisões


----------



## Barragon

Basicamente após a minha PM o Jan já está a alterar todos os fóruns... começou claro pelo Holandês ! 

Vejam como ficou, com todos os subfóruns cá fora.








Holland Hoogbouw Forums


Rotterdam | Den Haag | Amsterdam | Eindhoven | Utrecht | Groningen | Tilburg




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## rpc08

Habemus grande lista na página inicial xD Mas... cadê a barrinha?


----------



## paradise at Tagus

rpc08 said:


> Habemus grande lista na página inicial xD Mas... cadê a barrinha?


ficou de quarentena.


----------



## Barragon

Qual barrinha?


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Barragon said:


> Qual barrinha?


a barrinha da verticalidade


----------



## Barragon

Não estou a recordar.


----------



## Barragon

Ah entre o Portugal e o Imagens... epá uma pessoa diz tudo bem referido e eles mesmo assim... jesus


----------



## lmpanp

Esta | faz toda a diferença!!
Fónix, foi o que foi maioritariamente votado!
Que falta de respeito!!


----------



## Barragon

claro que faz meu caro


----------



## paradise at Tagus

lmpanp said:


> Esta | faz toda a diferença!!
> Fónix, foi o que foi maioritariamente votado!
> Que falta de respeito!!


Bela Democracia a deste fórum.


----------



## Barragon

Foi pedido o esquema que coloquei neste thread com o | a separar... quando o Jan esteve a mover os subfóruns para a parte principal, o que não é facil, esqueceu-se dessa parte. Já o relembrei.


----------



## lmpanp

paradise at Tagus said:


> Bela Democracia a deste fórum.


Aqui não há nem se pede democracia! Isso só nos locatários da tua farfalhosa barba!
Aqui o que se exige é que a ditadura existente seja iluminada pelo que, quando pede a opinião dos ilustres, a cumpra.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Vossemecê sempre a falar da barba...virou cassete.


----------



## lmpanp

Ora, ora, de que queixais, senhor!? Vossemecê é que disse que a sua barba era pasto de Covides.
Que mais poderei eu fazer senão relevar o seu dito?
Só demonstro consideração ao demonstrar que o que Vossa Exa. arrota não é em vão!
😂


----------



## Barragon

Pronto um Admin já colocou a barra.


----------



## viperbruno

De saudar a nova reestruturação da plataforma do fórum. Porém deixo uma sugestão/critica que é a não separação, como havia antigamente, das três secções "Imagens/Projectos" - "Transportes" - "Conversas da treta" (os nomes não são rigorosos, já não me lembro de como se chamavam dantes), ou seja, quando abrimos o fórum português, podia havia um traço a negrito e um espaço a separar cada uma destas três categorias (como ocorria antes). De resto, está porreiro.


----------



## Barragon

Acho que não é possível. De qualquer forma essa separação agora na parte principal seria irrelevante.


----------



## Barragon

Não pode ser por distritos, quanto muito por CIM ou por NUTS, mas a divisão territorial é complexa.

De qualquer forma para isso colocava-se tudo junto, os projetos e as imagens em cada?

Que regiões têm ficado para trás?


----------



## Ligaanet

Existem 18 distritos e 23 entidades intermunicipais logo se queres poupar não é fazendo por CIM 
Podes é ir por outro lado e fazer assim:

*Portugal
Norte*
-CIMs do Norte
*Área Metropolitana do Porto
Centro*
-CIMs do Centro
*Área Metropolitana de Lisboa
Sul*
-CIMs do Sul
*Ilhas*

O haver um sub-tópico para Imagens e outro para Projetos é que se torna um pouco estranho tendo em conta que há imagens de obras no Imagens e imagens de obras após a finalização no Projetos. Tirando andar a tirar fotos à paisagem o resto pode muito bem ficar integrado nos projetos relacionados.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Barragon said:


> Não pode ser por distritos, quanto muito por CIM ou por NUTS, mas a divisão territorial é complexa.
> 
> De qualquer forma para isso colocava-se tudo junto, os projetos e as imagens em cada?
> 
> Que regiões têm ficado para trás?


é dificil, NUTS II é praticamente o que temos, NUTSIII são divisoes ridiculas com nomes quem ninguem usa nem sabe e que são em mais numero das que usei. Na sociedade o que mais está em uso corrente e de facil utilizaçao sao por distritos que representam mais as grandes cidades de Portugal.


----------



## Barragon

é por isso que a atual divisão territorial do fórum é a mais adequada, quer relativamente ao número de threads existentes, quer em relação ao número de projetos de cada região


----------



## lmpanp

Não, não é!
A Beira Baixa devia ter a sua própria divisão territorial porque não tem nada que ver com a pacovaiada em que a meteram.

O que é que temos que ver com os comunas da Marinha Grande, com os saloios a fazerem manguitos das Caldas, com os doutorecos universitários bloquistas de Coimbra, com a putrefação química dos arrabaldes aveirenses, com aquela localidade tão desgraçada que nem comboio tem, a tal de "Bizheu", e o pior, com a estuporada malta da Guarda que não bastando terem-nos roubado o bispado ainda nos roubaram o termo "Egitaniense", património imensurável das gentes de Idanha, beirãs de baixo de peito largo de orgulho!


----------



## alentejolover

🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Barragon

Então a única forma será colocar num fórum à Parte. BB independente do país


----------



## lmpanp

Irra, que uma ideia dessas só podia sair da cabecinha de um Mouro da margem sul!


----------

